# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > [Release] Yeti Wild Catch - Advanced stationary fishing bot

## Torpedoes

Hey everyone, with all the recent changes that happened in the game, and after a lot of consideration, I have decided to permanently seize all research and development on Blizzard-related products. I will be focusing, instead, on other projects. As much as this news saddens me, it’s the right decision to make and I’d rather give up my research than see people’s accounts getting banned. I’d like to thank each and every one of you for your support over these past four years and to wish you the very best.

----------


## Torpedoes

Due to unforeseen circumstances, this thread had to be remade. All previous replies have disappeared. Sorry for the inconvenience.

----------


## Emrah123

Works wonderfully so far! +2 Rep.

----------


## washbucket420

Says im not on the right version of Windows when I try to open it, anything im doing wrong?

----------


## Torpedoes

> Says im not on the right version of Windows when I try to open it, anything im doing wrong?


Yeti-Bots applications only support Windows 7+ 64-Bit. Vista support is coming soon™.

----------


## spankydamonkey

Is this bot totally out of process?

----------


## Torpedoes

> Is this bot totally out of process?


Yes. Nothing is injected and no game code is modified. You can read more here and here.

----------


## Kithkin

> Yeti-Bots applications only support Windows 7+ 64-Bit. Vista support is coming soon™.


I can confirm, now, that it's working with no problem for me on Windows 8.1 Pro x64.

Ocassionally misses the fishing bobber when clicking to loot, but it's like 1 time in every 20 that it misses (and therefor doesn't loot). Not a problem in my books.

----------


## Torpedoes

> I can confirm, now, that it's working with no problem for me on Windows 8.1 Pro x64.
> 
> Ocassionally misses the fishing bobber when clicking to loot, but it's like 1 time in every 20 that it misses (and therefor doesn't loot). Not a problem in my books.


Could be a problem when the WoW window becomes stretched and the bobber is near the edge of the screen. Stretching can occur when playing in windowed mode with the window maximized. Stretching can also occur when the aspect ratio doesn't match the monitor. Either way play around with the settings because that shouldn't happen (unless simulating human characteristics).

----------


## Kithkin

> -snip- Stretching can occur when playing in windowed mode with the window maximized. -snip-


Yeah, thats most likely whats happening. Fortunately a 95% catch rate is good enough for me to not care  :Smile: 

Question: How do you UNBIND a key? I have specials on 2 and 3 for my hat and raft, but if I'm fishing somewhere and do not need the raft, how do I unbind that?

----------


## Torpedoes

> Question: How do you UNBIND a key?


To unbind a key in Wild-Catch click on the box and press escape.

----------


## kulker

Nvm my bad everything works fine

----------


## Maro88

The "Specials" Option don't work for me.

----------


## LazyRaider

unable to retrieve offset data make sure you have an internet connection?

Well im connected and gave it permission through firewall...

----------


## Torpedoes

> unable to retrieve offset data make sure you have an internet connection?
> 
> Well im connected and gave it permission through firewall...


Everything seems to be working for me, maybe there was some funny stuff going on with the server.

----------


## JasonKnight

is there any way to make it randomly use on of the new baits that were introduced in WoD? or to have the "specials" area cycle though the options, always cast a lure but then every 5 minutes use bait 1, then 5 min later use bait 2, and so on?

Thank you for your work. Program works great.

----------


## bumr

Got my Nat Pagle follower thanks to you  :Smile:

----------


## Torpedoes

> is there any way to make it randomly use on of the new baits that were introduced in WoD? or to have the "specials" area cycle though the options, always cast a lure but then every 5 minutes use bait 1, then 5 min later use bait 2, and so on?


I've had success using the following macro. You can improve it by splitting it up into three or four groups and cycle through them using timers. Not the best solution but it works.



```
/cast Abyssal Gulper Eel Bait
/cast Blackwater Whiptail Bait
/cast Blind Lake Sturgeon Bait
/cast Fat Sleeper Bait
/cast Fire Ammonite Bait
/cast Jawless Skulker Bait
/cast Sea Scorpion Bait
```

----------


## Lockster9898

Background doesn't work for me for some reason  :Frown:  It keeps casting but doesn't loot (doesn't even move the cursor). The other mode works just fine.

----------


## Blackeyes01

doesnt apply a lure

----------


## Kladdkakan

> Background doesn't work for me for some reason  It keeps casting but doesn't loot (doesn't even move the cursor). The other mode works just fine.




I have the same problem, not able to use background mode

----------


## Torpedoes

> Background doesn't work for me for some reason  It keeps casting but doesn't loot (doesn't even move the cursor). The other mode works just fine.





> I have the same problem, not able to use background mode


You should consider reading the "How does background mode work?" section in the FAQ.

----------


## Lockster9898

> You should consider reading the "How does background mode work?" section in the FAQ.


Thanks, that worked! It wasn't needed in the previous versions I guess, so I wasn't familiar with it. Thanks again!

----------


## Kvothex

How safe is the bakground mode? Would like to use it while watching a movie on my computer or something, but obviously I don't want to be banned.

----------


## KeilaniiServices

> How safe is the bakground mode? Would like to use it while watching a movie on my computer or something, but obviously I don't want to be banned.


Don't bot on anything your not willing to lose.

----------


## socaboy

Amazing bot, great job! Works perfectly, very easy to set up! and I believe its very safe to use. +++++rep.

----------


## Cloud13

Easily the best stationary fishing bot available. +rep

----------


## Firegone

Great tool and easy to use. 

Unfortunately it randomly stops working. It is still running, but won't use the rod anymore.
Also it's always trying to use all lures if you configured four different ones (since only four are possible I created 4 macros with two lures each on cast, but it's the same without macro). Better explanation: it's using all lures or macro s at once (i.e. 5 6 7  :Cool: , wasting the lures and proceeds fishing.

Edit: oh and it's not always applYing lures

Edit 2: misunderstood the lure bind section... Sure after five minutes it tries to apply everything... Useless then, isn't it? Would like to see that it just cycled through everything.

----------


## Torpedoes

> How safe is the bakground mode? Would like to use it while watching a movie on my computer or something, but obviously I don't want to be banned.


Well, it's less safe than non-background mode but more safe than doing some sort of injection or code modification. In theory Blizzard might be able to detect it, would they? they haven't bothered with this type of detection for 10 years, will they in the future? probably not. In fact you're probably more likley to get busted for fishing 24 hours straight than you are using the tool. But either way I use background mode myself sometimes, you'll have to decide if you want to use it yourself.




> Unfortunately it randomly stops working. It is still running, but won't use the rod anymore.


It will do that if Human Characteristics are enabled.




> Also it's always trying to use all lures if you configured four different ones (since only four are possible I created 4 macros with two lures each on cast, but it's the same without macro). Better explanation: it's using all lures or macro s at once (i.e. 5 6 7 , wasting the lures and proceeds fishing.


Lures are applied every x minutes. So if you set everything to 5 minutes it will apply everything in 5 minutes. Now for some reason I thought it was possible to setup some sort of ordering but now that I think about I realize that no you can't. I guess it's something that we'll have to deal with unfortunately.

----------


## unrealnightmare

Never mind the problem has been fixed.

----------


## xroz

Would it be possible to add support for the bot, to use a different skill bar?
As of now, it wants the fishing skill and lures to be on bar 1, which means that I have to move around with my active class skills, and remember to put them back in place when playing manually again.

----------


## Torpedoes

> Would it be possible to add support for the bot, to use a different skill bar?
> As of now, it wants the fishing skill and lures to be on bar 1, which means that I have to move around with my active class skills, and remember to put them back in place when playing manually again.


I wasn't aware of this restriction as I don't use the default UI. Wouldn't the keybindings still work regardless of which bar it's on?

But either way, such a feature is a bit out of the scope of what I want to accomplish with Wild-Catch. I'm going with a bare minimum approach to limit my dependence on what's required. Complex problems like loot-filters and keybinding problems have already been solved by addons and there isn't much point in increasing complexity for something that's already solved. Sorry for the inconvenience.

----------


## Vilacard

Thought I saw another post with the same issue as myself, but I guess not.

The special binds don't seem to work for me. I set a '2' on 10 minutes, '3' on 5 minutes, put worm supreme on my 2 key and Abyssal Gulper Eel Bait on my 3 key. The bot uses neither, unfortuantely and I still need to manually apply them myself.

----------


## Torpedoes

> The special binds don't seem to work for me. I set a '2' on 10 minutes, '3' on 5 minutes, put worm supreme on my 2 key and Abyssal Gulper Eel Bait on my 3 key. The bot uses neither, unfortunately and I still need to manually apply them myself.


I don't know, I hear that people are having these types of issues but I can never reproduce them. Are you using a standard US keyboard and Windows?

----------


## Ziebolod

bump~~~~~~~~~~`

----------


## Vilacard

> I don't know, I hear that people are having these types of issues but I can never reproduce them. Are you using a standard US keyboard and Windows?


Yep. Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit and a G510 keyboard.

----------


## Neretil

Error message pops up, the program is not compatible with my Windows version.
I have Windows7 Ultimate 32 bit version, it should work.

----------


## Torpedoes

> Error message pops up, the program is not compatible with my Windows version. I have Windows 7 Ultimate 32 bit version.


Yeti-Bots products do not support 32-Bit operating systems. And if your next question is "but the website says it does" then I say "client" refers to World of Warcraft. And if your question after that is "why not?" then I say it's not worth the support costs to release a 32-Bit version. (sorry I've just answered this question too many times, read the FAQ for more information).

----------


## PYL

changing the interact bind isnt possible for me, i want to bind + for mouseover interact

----------


## Torpedoes

> changing the interact bind isnt possible for me, i want to bind + for mouseover interact


Unfortunately you can't bind keypad keys like "+", but you can bind "=" or "shift ="

----------


## PYL

> Unfortunately you can't bind keypad keys like "+", but you can bind "=" or "shift ="


thank you works like a charm  :Smile:

----------


## JasonKnight

> I've had success using the following macro. You can improve it by splitting it up into three or four groups and cycle through them using timers. Not the best solution but it works.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> /cast Abyssal Gulper Eel Bait
> /cast Blackwater Whiptail Bait
> /cast Blind Lake Sturgeon Bait
> /cast Fat Sleeper Bait
> ...



Thanks!, I tried the /userandom command and it would only work when I actually had all 7 baits. it wouldn't skip over one when I didn't have it. Thanks though!



Also for everyone talking about it doesn't apply a lure. I have noticed it does not apply one as soon as the bot starts, but when the 10 minute mark comes and you have the lure in your bags and key bind correctly it does work.

----------


## Torpedoes

> Also for everyone talking about it doesn't apply a lure. I have noticed it does not apply one as soon as the bot starts, but when the 10 minute mark comes and you have the lure in your bags and key bind correctly it does work.


Oh right, I forgot that this was something that might have confused people.

----------


## Firegone

hi, me again,

at the moment I am trying to get these big fishs for Nats Daily. He sometimes appears next to a one and says a random sentence. One mentions you need patience and beer :-) So I got drunk (ingame, haha) and from that point the bot wasn't able to catch the fish anymore. Only one drink is enough and the camera begins to zoom out weirdly...

Is that even fixable?

----------


## Zizzzzy

> hi, me again,
> 
> at the moment I am trying to get these big fishs for Nats Daily. He sometimes appears next to a one and says a random sentence. One mentions you need patience and beer :-) So I got drunk (ingame, haha) and from that point the bot wasn't able to catch the fish anymore. Only one drink is enough and the camera begins to zoom out weirdly...
> 
> Is that even fixable?


If you zoom your camera in so that the area you are fishing occupies a larger portion of your screen, the bobber will be larger and you should get less missed clicks.

----------


## Torpedoes

> At the moment I am trying to get these big fishs for Nats Daily. He sometimes appears next to a one and says a random sentence. One mentions you need patience and beer :-) So I got drunk (ingame, haha) and from that point the bot wasn't able to catch the fish anymore. Only one drink is enough and the camera begins to zoom out weirdly...


That's very interesting, I'll have to try it out.




> Is that even fixable?


Maybe? But the question is whether it's worth fixing.

----------


## Firegone

> Maybe? But the question is whether it's worth fixing.


Good point. I don't know if getting drunk helps. But he mentions it. This well known fishing website is talking about a rate of 1,25% per Lunker. Maybe it's worth it. Needs to be figured out  :Wink:

----------


## kindar

Just as a heads up, I was banned today. My account had been suspended once in the past a few years ago for running a script that would make my character stand still and aoe constantly in order to grind Booty Bay reps. I've dabbled with fishbotting for the past year and a half and had found it a pretty safe way to make a decent amount of gold. With the addition of the water in the garrison, I had assumed I was untouchable now. Not the case.

I switched over from CoolFish to this app at the start of WoD. I want to make it clear that I don't think I was banned because this software was "detected" or whatever, but I just wanted to give people a little bit of insight as to why I got banned.

I play on a very high pop server, and basically since the start of WoD I've been fishbotting any time I was asleep, at work, or otherwise away from the house. First of all, that's a bad idea in itself. No person is going to manage to be online nearly 24/7 since the start of the expansion. Even if you're not doing anything illegal, it'll eventually get people looking at you. Granted, it never happened to me in MoP and I fishbotted all the time back then too, which leads me to my next point.

If you're selling your fish, be careful to not dump it all at once. With the addition of the different sizes of fish and whatnot, it obviously shows that you've been botting if you dump multiple stacks of 200 of every kind of enormous fish. I doubt Blizz has an automated system for that, but other players will definitely pick up on it and report you in a heartbeat for cutting into their profits.

I had this account for over seven years and had accomplished a ton of stuff (21k+ achievement points, all sorts of rare and old-school stuff in the bank, every legendary, etc etc) and lost it all because I got greedy. I still don't feel that what I did was that horrible, but I understand Blizz's outlook on it too. So be safe out there, and have fun!

----------


## Torpedoes

> Just as a heads up, I was banned today. My account had been suspended once in the past a few years ago for running a script that would make my character stand still and aoe constantly in order to grind Booty Bay reps. I've dabbled with fishbotting for the past year and a half and had found it a pretty safe way to make a decent amount of gold. With the addition of the water in the garrison, I had assumed I was untouchable now. Not the case.
> 
> I switched over from CoolFish to this app at the start of WoD. I want to make it clear that I don't think I was banned because this software was "detected" or whatever, but I just wanted to give people a little bit of insight as to why I got banned.
> 
> I play on a very high pop server, and basically since the start of WoD I've been fishbotting any time I was asleep, at work, or otherwise away from the house. First of all, that's a bad idea in itself. No person is going to manage to be online nearly 24/7 since the start of the expansion. Even if you're not doing anything illegal, it'll eventually get people looking at you. Granted, it never happened to me in MoP and I fishbotted all the time back then too, which leads me to my next point.
> 
> If you're selling your fish, be careful to not dump it all at once. With the addition of the different sizes of fish and whatnot, it obviously shows that you've been botting if you dump multiple stacks of 200 of every kind of enormous fish. I doubt Blizz has an automated system for that, but other players will definitely pick up on it and report you in a heartbeat for cutting into their profits.
> 
> I had this account for over seven years and had accomplished a ton of stuff (21k+ achievement points, all sorts of rare and old-school stuff in the bank, every legendary, etc etc) and lost it all because I got greedy. I still don't feel that what I did was that horrible, but I understand Blizz's outlook on it too. So be safe out there, and have fun!


I'm sorry you got banned. You also bring up some very important points. I've been catching myself becoming more and more greedy with the way I sell fish, so much so that the AH is turning into almost just me where I buy up everything and sell it high, which is suspect enough, so it's a good idea to spread across multiple characters. Obviously don't bot 24/7, Maybe at most 8 hours straight. There's also human characteristics which do a nice job of further diversifying your fishing. Using bait and lures also helps. Now I don't think background mode really makes a difference but some people like to air at the side of caution so there's that also.

But again, sorry for your loss.

----------


## iispyderii

Usually a first time offense can be turned into a 72h ban? Was it perma?

----------


## Vilacard

Okay, I think I found out the issue I had with Wild Catch applying lures/bait. I have an autohotkey script that rapidfired certain keypresses when held down, including the keys I had the bait/lure bound to. I moved them to separate keys that aren't rapidfired and it seems to apply them just fine.

The problem ended up being on my end and not Wild Catch's.

----------


## Some1Here

> Just as a heads up, I was banned today. My account had been suspended once in the past a few years ago for running a script that would make my character stand still and aoe constantly in order to grind Booty Bay reps. I've dabbled with fishbotting for the past year and a half and had found it a pretty safe way to make a decent amount of gold. With the addition of the water in the garrison, I had assumed I was untouchable now. Not the case.
> 
> I switched over from CoolFish to this app at the start of WoD. I want to make it clear that I don't think I was banned because this software was "detected" or whatever, but I just wanted to give people a little bit of insight as to why I got banned.
> 
> I play on a very high pop server, and basically since the start of WoD I've been fishbotting any time I was asleep, at work, or otherwise away from the house. First of all, that's a bad idea in itself. No person is going to manage to be online nearly 24/7 since the start of the expansion. Even if you're not doing anything illegal, it'll eventually get people looking at you. Granted, it never happened to me in MoP and I fishbotted all the time back then too, which leads me to my next point.
> 
> If you're selling your fish, be careful to not dump it all at once. With the addition of the different sizes of fish and whatnot, it obviously shows that you've been botting if you dump multiple stacks of 200 of every kind of enormous fish. I doubt Blizz has an automated system for that, but other players will definitely pick up on it and report you in a heartbeat for cutting into their profits.
> 
> I had this account for over seven years and had accomplished a ton of stuff (21k+ achievement points, all sorts of rare and old-school stuff in the bank, every legendary, etc etc) and lost it all because I got greedy. I still don't feel that what I did was that horrible, but I understand Blizz's outlook on it too. So be safe out there, and have fun!


You guys be careful using this, I had a blizz gm do a spoof invite today. So they are watching for this kind of stuff.

----------


## Torpedoes

> You guys be careful using this, I had a blizz gm do a spoof invite today. So they are watching for this kind of stuff.


How long, what and where did you bot? What do you think spurred their sudden interest?

Also, yes please stay safe. I have temporarily stopped fishing myself as to not look too suspicious, especially with opening raid week. In the future I'm looking to improve alert features but for right now people should be careful when botting in this manner. No matter how safe the tool is, there's very little I can do to stop classic detection.

----------


## calb1988

Hi Torpedoes,

I can't seem to get the program to loot the fish, everything else works fine, ive bound "interact with mouse over" to the same key as "Interact" on the program but I've had no luck.

----------


## Torpedoes

> I can't seem to get the program to loot the fish, everything else works fine, ive bound "interact with mouse over" to the same key as "Interact" on the program but I've had no luck.


Interact with mouse-over is only used in background mode. Also, do you mean it's opening the loot window but not looting? if so then you have to enable auto-loot in the interface menu.

----------


## calb1988

> Interact with mouse-over is only used in background mode. Also, do you mean it's opening the loot window but not looting? if so then you have to enable auto-loot in the interface menu.


Yes that right, thanks for the quick reply!

----------


## Some1Here

> How long, what and where did you bot? What do you think spurred their sudden interest?
> 
> Also, yes please stay safe. I have temporarily stopped fishing myself as to not look too suspicious, especially with opening raid week. In the future I'm looking to improve alert features but for right now people should be careful when botting in this manner. No matter how safe the tool is, there's very little I can do to stop classic detection.


Well, I had manually been fishing for a few hours earlier in the day in mulgore, then I decided to go to crystal lake, after about an hour of fishing that is when I got the invite.

----------


## azndude171

Yetibot is not working anymore after the update. Something wrong offset

----------


## Torpedoes

> Yetibot is not working anymore after the update. Something wrong offset


I'm sorry about that, I'll be working to improve my tools soon, since WoD came out things have been a little bit unstable.

----------


## azndude171

it look like you have updated it? Doesn't show the error anymore, but afraid to using it right now. Good work though.

----------


## aliegha

I have been fishing in my garrison

----------


## timebandit1

Up until the change reported in this thread over last couple of days, I've been using this amazing 'bot to pad my pet collection.
I share some of the fears mentioned here, but altho not a totally discreet botter, I do try to limit my use and pretend to sleep SOME nights. Most nights. XD

some fun fish bot spots for Alliance:

CARP

for Carp pets in Pandaria -- Under the Wooden Pier in Krasarang Wilds, at the Horde PVP fortress (near Alliance Skyship).
Hardly anyone comes under there due to poor schools. It's a nice spot for Open Water Fish Botting on PVP/PVE servers. because only a hunter or hacker will see you standing beneath the huge pier. only downside w/ this spot is no schools spawn under there.

-- the small lake in Vale of Eternal Blossoms near Mistfall Village (the one where a rare spawns on the lily pad right outside town, below the place where the rare Monkey and Aethas spawn) has TWO LAYERS of water. The top is a fake layer that holds the lily pads for a 3D Bambi-like effect. The bottom layer is the actual water and if you stand near the backside of the large building in Mistfall, you can semi-discreetly fish while standing UNDER the lily pad layer. It's the only spot in this zone that I found to be OK for a few minutes of PVP server botting. Most other areas in this zone are totally exposed to the air. The only trouble I had was occasionally targeting a non hostile carp npc from time to time. don't recommend doing unattended for too long here. but it's a nice spot. you can catch some of the rarer carp in the Vale.


--- if you are willing to sacrifice access to the schools of fish around Pawdon Village in Jade Forest, you can do some open water inland lake fishing if you simply stand under the building on the north edge of town, the Mill building with the paddlewheel on it. It stands on stilts and it would most likely take a Horde hunter to see you fishing there, if he even bothers to look under it.




___________


GIANT SEWER RAT

DON'T overdo it, but on Low-Pop servers you can get away with a few hours of botting in Dalaran Sewers.
you can stand on top of the slanting wooden building supports directly above the water, and risk being seen.
you can also stand on the lip of the stone wall via accessing from the stone passageway (upstairs level right above sewer docks east side i think) and fish a lot more discreetly as only other fishers are likely to even see you up there.  :Smile: 


___________________

The Sea Turtle Mount

for Sea Turtle botting i recommend waiting on a pve server until the day that the temporary schools show up between Dread Waste and Townlong steppes in the lochs between the cliffs ending each zone in the west side. there will be one school of fish in the migration frenzy that doesn't despawn. it's a LARGE school and is wider, although the dot on map won't be different, the school apparently stays there as long as you KEEP THE SEA GULLS KILLED and AWAY FROM IT!

this is the single best chance of getting the sea turtle mount in the game, as you can stand there using the Fishing Charm at this school and to my knowledge it doesn't vanish.
Hunters can macro Petattack to target the seagulls while afk botting but most other classes are screwed unless WOD added something i don't know about.


_______
Deviate Fish


don't bother outside the instance. Go into Wailing Caverns right to the spot where you spawn the Last Boss (Mutanus).
fish until your damn bags are full as long as you guild doesn't notice.  :Smile: 

sad thing about deviates is they cap at stacks of 20. however the crap fish stack to 200 making this one of the easiest old world money holes.
just have a tackle box and emptyish bags and score. don't list all on same day. turn some into deviate delight to "launder" your fish.

 :Smile: 

_______

GOLD: Pandaria fish sell for 50g per stack of 200 making it a great way to afk gold.
i just vendor my panda fish to my mammoth mount and don't even deal with AH reporters.


i have not done WOD yet so. lol.

thank you Torpedoes

----------


## unrealnightmare

I'm getting Unsupported Game version now after the hotfix.

----------


## Torpedoes

> I'm getting Unsupported Game version now after the hotfix.


Yeah I just found out about it. See this post (Yeti Sonar - Advanced Proximity Radar System) for more details.

EDIT: Updated and ready to go! Restart the Yeti application for the hotfix to apply.

----------


## 237332788

> Yeah I just found out about it. See this post (Yeti Sonar - Advanced Proximity Radar System) for more details.


Excellent. Thank you for the diligence and for the update. It is greatly appreciated.

----------


## Torpedoes

> Doesn't show the error anymore, but afraid to using it right now.





> Up until the change reported in this thread over last couple of days, I've been using this amazing 'bot to pad my pet collection.


Since when are people afraid of patches. Blizzard can update their detection tools at any time so be cautious always.




> The Sea Turtle Mount


Thanks for the guide and your support. I wanted to add that you shouldn't waste your time farming the sea turtle mount since you can get it from your garrison now.

----------


## richynator

Mine still shows as Unsupported Game version

----------


## Feagle

Yeah, mine also shows Unsupported Game Version sadly.

Hopefully this will be fixed soon.  :Smile:

----------


## Feagle

Doublepost

----------


## wilosoft

How can the bot use worm supreme? because it can only use the baits that attract specific fishes, thanks  :Smile:

----------


## Torpedoes

> How can the bot use worm supreme? because it can only use the baits that attract specific fishes, thanks


Just assign Worm Supreme with a key binding and use it in the specials section every 10 minutes.

----------


## wilosoft

> Just assign Worm Supreme with a key binding and use it in the specials section every 10 minutes.


Thank you! but why the background mode is risky?

----------


## Torpedoes

> Thank you! but why the background mode is risky?


I don't think I understand the question but be sure to check out the FAQ.

----------


## wilosoft

> I don't think I understand the question but be sure to check out the FAQ.


Under background mode in the bot it says: Caution: writes to game memory when enabled

What does it mean?

----------


## Torpedoes

> Under background mode in the bot it says: Caution: writes to game memory when enabled
> 
> What does it mean?


Yeti-Bots applications are advertised to be completely external and only read the memory of the game. When memory writing is used, it is explicitly stated. Writing directly to the memory of the game can be dangerous as it increases the detection footprint. This is why you must exercise caution whenever using this feature. I personally use background mode because I trust that Blizzard probably won't care but if you're worried maybe you can use a VM instead. Again this is also in the FAQ.

----------


## Dazzled

Any chance you can allow it to work in the second action bar? My fishing actions are all there but the program automatically switches is to my default action bar. Other than that, great program!

----------


## Torpedoes

> Any chance you can allow it to work in the second action bar? My fishing actions are all there but the program automatically switches is to my default action bar. Other than that, great program!


Please see my response here: . (Yeti Wild Catch - Advanced stationary fishing bot)

----------


## mbg862002

so could i get a how to start this bot up perhaps i am overlooking something simple and i just dont see it, I first start it up in admin mode and then i start wow up in window mode i move my fishing to 0 which is default for the program i then hit start fishing it tells me to focus window and then just sits there and does nothing. Do i need to turn off auto loot or something or perhaps it takes the bot a few minutes to warm up before it does something or idk. Just trying to get it to work is all since I see others using it I would like to be able to use this tool too

----------


## Dazzled

> Would it be possible to add support for the bot, to use a different skill bar?
> As of now, it wants the fishing skill and lures to be on bar 1, which means that I have to move around with my active class skills, and remember to put them back in place when playing manually again.


I figured it out! The program holds shift down for some odd reason. So when your fishing skill is placed on the key "1" but on your second action bar it is essentially hitting "Shift 1" which switches it over to the default action bar. To avoid this, all I did was add another fishing spell to the higher keys (example "0") Shift 0 won't change action bars and you can now use your second action bar.

NOTE: Any time funtion such as bait won't be affected. So feel free to load up numbers 1-5 with whatever. Just make your "Fishing" spell 6-0,-, or =

----------


## Torpedoes

> so could i get a how to start this bot up perhaps i am overlooking something simple and i just dont see it, I first start it up in admin mode and then i start wow up in window mode i move my fishing to 0 which is default for the program i then hit start fishing it tells me to focus window and then just sits there and does nothing. Do i need to turn off auto loot or something or perhaps it takes the bot a few minutes to warm up before it does something or idk. Just trying to get it to work is all since I see others using it I would like to be able to use this tool too


Open Wild-Catch (doesn't have to be in admin mode unless you're running WoW in admin mode). Assuming your bindings are correct and you got Auto-Loot enabled, simply click the rocket-ship and focus the WoW window. If the icons come back that means Wild-Catch has started and should start fishing immediately. They could be a delay if you have human-characteristics enabled, but that's RNG based. Oh and one more thing, if you're playing in Windowed Mode (not windowed fullscreen), don't maximize the window, as that could cause problems - if background mode is enabled then it doesn't matter.




> I figured it out! The program holds shift down for some odd reason. So when your fishing skill is placed on the key "1" but on your second action bar it is essentially hitting "Shift 1" which switches it over to the default action bar. To avoid this, all I did was add another fishing spell to the higher keys (example "0") Shift 0 won't change action bars and you can now use your second action bar.


That shouldn't happen unless you enable the shift modifier (the + button next to the key binding).

----------


## Filint

Just a heads-up - it doesn't like doing the Background mode if you set the binding to ' - that is, a single apostrophe.

Apart from that, extremely useful tool - thanks!

Edit: When this error occurred the apostrophe *was* bound in the WoW Client.

----------


## cerobinson

If you're having problems with background mode, you have to go into your in-game key bindings, in the Targeting section, and set the "Interact With Mouseover" key bind to be the same as what you have set in Wild Catch. Also, if an option in Wild Catch is gray, that means it is enabled. That threw me off since gray *usually* means something is disabled, but here it means it is enabled.

----------


## Lebep

Hi Torpedoes !
Thanks for the soft, it worked very well  :Smile: 
But with the recent hotfix, I got "Unsupported Game version", just like _unrealnightmare_ last week.

----------


## Sylenos

Let this baby run for a few hours today while I was working on some other things. Logged out of WoW for a break, got a ninja hotfix patch. Now getting "Unsupported Game Version" error as Lebep above. Hope you can get something through. I really love this program.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Torpedoes

> But with the recent hotfix, I got "Unsupported Game version", just like _unrealnightmare_ last week.





> Let this baby run for a few hours today while I was working on some other things. Logged out of WoW for a break, got a ninja hotfix patch. Now getting "Unsupported Game Version" error as Lebep above. Hope you can get something through. I really love this program.


Should work now. I try to update as soon as I can, usually shortly after I get the patch on the US realms, sorry if you get it sooner and I don't notice it.

----------


## Sylenos

> Should work now. I try to update as soon as I can, usually shortly after I get the patch on the US realms, sorry if you get it sooner and I don't notice it.


No worries, MUCH appreciated for your time and effort in keeping this current!

----------


## gaojq1999

still says "unsupported game version". it happened just now.

----------


## colincancer

Thanks for the great release and hard work Torpedoes, bot is currently working great for me.




> still says "unsupported game version". it happened just now.


Anyone else still having problems getting the bot to work after the update just make sure you download the latest version of Wild Catch, you've updated the game completely through the battle.net client and ensure your wow version is running on "*6.0.3 (19342)*" and then your bot should be working again.

----------


## Torpedoes

> still says "unsupported game version". it happened just now.





> Anyone else still having problems getting the bot to work after the update just make sure you download the latest version of Wild Catch, you've updated the game completely through the battle.net client and ensure your wow version is running on "*6.0.3 (19342)*" and then your bot should be working again.


You don't have to download Wild-Catch again, if there's an update it will tell you. Simply restart the application. Also make sure the version of your WoW matches the currently supported version on the first page of this thread. If the build is bigger that means an update is on it's way.

----------


## gaojq1999

lol, ended up I was playing outdated wow, thanks for the help!

----------


## Lebep

Thanks for the update  :Smile: 
Awesome stuff !!!

----------


## Sheytech

I have a little problem. It simply won't cast "Fishing". If i manually cast "Fishing", it will grab and loot. How to fix this?

Both fullscreen and windowed mode.

----------


## Torpedoes

> I have a little problem. It simply won't cast "Fishing". If i manually cast "Fishing", it will grab and loot. How to fix this?


Make sure you setup your keybindings correctly and the spells are all on the first bar (if you're using the default UI).

----------


## Sheytech

That worked great. Thanks!  :Smile:

----------


## dan001

What is an addon for filtering the fish you catch, like a white list?

----------


## Torpedoes

> What is an addon for filtering the fish you catch, like a white list?


There used to be an addon called Loot Filter, no idea if it still works.

----------


## Fidu

Hy there,

i've got a rather weird problem. When i start the bot everything seems to work fine. It starts casting the rod.... But then... when its time to click the bobber the cursor always moves below the blobber instead of clicking on it therefore missing it.
I tried in windowed mode, windowed fullscreen and fullscreen. no change. without the bot being able to "find" the bobber its of no use.
Any possible solutions would be appreciated.


ps: if i move the mouse manually above the bobber the bot is able to find and click on it... but you know where it goes from there ;-)
the cursor is moved in the "diraction" of the bobber... but always misses

----------


## Hanabisu

can I donate to the work?

----------


## Torpedoes

> I've got a rather weird problem. When i start the bot everything seems to work fine. It starts casting the rod.... But then... when its time to click the bobber the cursor always moves below the blobber instead of clicking on it therefore missing it.
> I tried in windowed mode, windowed fullscreen and fullscreen. no change. without the bot being able to "find" the bobber its of no use.
> Any possible solutions would be appreciated.
> 
> ps: if i move the mouse manually above the bobber the bot is able to find and click on it... but you know where it goes from there ;-)
> the cursor is moved in the "diraction" of the bobber... but always misses


That's interesting, if you're playing with a standard resolution and haven't changed the FOV or stretched the game it should work fine. I'm afraid I don't know why you're experiencing this issue. In the meantime you can always use Wild-Catch in background mode. I'll see if I can improve my fishing algorithm for the next update.




> can I donate to the work?


Thanks for your interest in donating. I'll probably end up keeping my products free in return for donations but not until the next update. In the meantime if you're interested and use paypal, please send donations to [email protected].

----------


## rudyska

hi, it deems like it is working almost perfect but it seems to click the bobber twice and i am running into the water a lot. am i doing something wrong or is there a way to correct this?

----------


## Torpedoes

> hi, it deems like it is working almost perfect but it seems to click the bobber twice and i am running into the water a lot. am i doing something wrong or is there a way to correct this?


Try disabling click to move.

----------


## Hanabisu

hmm I cannot remove the special keybindings, any workarounds?

----------


## Torpedoes

> hmm I cannot remove the special keybindings, any workarounds?


Use escape to unbind keybindings.

----------


## fiddlestix

Torpedoes,

May I recommend a small change that will increase the amount of protection and make it less likely for us to get caught using it? You have a Human Mode, but one thing I notice is that when the bobber drops this thing moves so fast there's no way it could possibly be human. It is so quick it even looks like it begins moving there before the bobber ever even begins almost like a bobber time travel! Could you possibly put in some random sleeps or waits to where when it detects the bobber movement it waits 50-100-200ms whatever then moves over to it and clicks.

I believe this will make this the best Fishing Bot out there. I can't wait for it to be out of beta, you sir have already won me as a customer!

----------


## Torpedoes

> May I recommend a small change that will increase the amount of protection and make it less likely for us to get caught using it? You have a Human Mode, but one thing I notice is that when the bobber drops this thing moves so fast there's no way it could possibly be human. It is so quick it even looks like it begins moving there before the bobber ever even begins almost like a bobber time travel! Could you possibly put in some random sleeps or waits to where when it detects the bobber movement it waits 50-100-200ms whatever then moves over to it and clicks.
> 
> I believe this will make this the best Fishing Bot out there. I can't wait for it to be out of beta, you sir have already won me as a customer!


Thank you for your suggestion, I have already put this on the list for the next patch. I wanna see if I can slightly improve the fishing logic overall because it's a bit of a mess right now but I'll need to find some time to do that first.

----------


## timebandit1

quick heads up,
things were fine;
then the disconnects started in (today).

Had about 4 then got spooked.
lol  :Frown: 


anyone else get dc/ed? client closed completely, no error report.

----------


## Torpedoes

> anyone else get dc/ed? client closed completely, no error report.


Were you using background mode?

----------


## timebandit1

> Were you using background mode?


Hi -- sorry for lack of info.


~No background mode
~human characteristics enabled
~changed location 2-3 times

~disconnect started in garrison,
continued on alt in world (!)

It could have been something unrelated, which I thought at first,
the garrison hotfixes (something to do with party and whose garrison gets viewed),
but then the toon who wasn't in Draenor got the d'c and I just logged the heck out @@

It's a darn shame.

The fellow a few posts up said something about tweaking the time between bite and setting hook,
adding a small delay. this could be the "human factor" that's missing.

----------


## Torpedoes

> Hi -- sorry for lack of info.
> 
> 
> ~No background mode
> ~human characteristics enabled
> ~changed location 2-3 times
> 
> ~disconnect started in garrison,
> continued on alt in world (!)
> ...


I'm not sure, I'll ask my friend whose also been botting but this is the first I've heard of disconnects. My money's on some sort of anomaly because I can't think of a reason an app reading memory would cause these kinds of problems. Keep me updated.

----------


## Poimu

Bro tip for fella's out here farming healing tonic from sea scorpion :

- Use Autoloot addon & whitelist : Small sea scorpion/Sea Scorpion/Enormous Sea scorpion/Sea Scorpion Bait/Worm Supreme 
- Use this macro :
#showtooltip Fishing
/use Worm Supreme
/use Sea Scorpion Bait
/cast Fishing

there you'll farm alot of these  :Stick Out Tongue: 

I'm curious tho, why is this free ? Doesn't look like a charity bot  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Do you plan to sell licences later ?

----------


## Torpedoes

> I'm curious tho, why is this free? Doesn't look like a charity bot  Do you plan to sell licences later?


I wrote Sonar and Wild-Catch as a test application for educational purposes. I had lots of time and wanted to broaden my memory reading capabilities. In the future I plan on adding additional features and other software to my suite of applications which will have some sort of payment model. The website exists to gain trust, build a reputation and house all my projects for an improved user experience. The extra effort I put in is just because that's what I do with any project, even if there's no money involved. Hopefully this clears up any concerns you might have had.

----------


## integralol

Any idea why the "Specials" dont work? Casting and Interacting work fine but when it comes to attaching lures or using bait, the program refuses to execute the keybindings. I've even tried simple bindings such as 1 and 2, even with the shift modifiers but it's not working for me. 

anyway awesome work, 9/10, but i'd give 10/10 for working specials. =)

----------


## Torpedoes

> Any idea why the "Specials" dont work? Casting and Interacting work fine but when it comes to attaching lures or using bait, the program refuses to execute the keybindings. I've even tried simple bindings such as 1 and 2, even with the shift modifiers but it's not working for me.


They should work, but they won't work right away. If you set the timer to five minutes and run, Wild-Catch will push the button after five minutes, not immediately.

----------


## Jaladhjin

would you consider addin' an option to toss coins back into the Dalaran fountain ?

it'd essentially just be /use ABunchOfIDs I'd imagine

The Coin Master - Achievement - World of Warcraft

----------


## Torpedoes

> would you consider addin' an option to toss coins back into the Dalaran fountain?


That's a bit out of the scope of what this application is intended to do.

----------


## Firegone

> would you consider addin' an option to toss coins back into the Dalaran fountain ?
> 
> it'd essentially just be /use ABunchOfIDs I'd imagine
> 
> The Coin Master - Achievement - World of Warcraft


Create the following macro, set a hotkey in Wild Catch at 2min CD and watch fishing and tossing  :Smile: 



```
/use item:43641
/use item:43639
/use item:43637
/use item:43635
/use item:43634
/use item:43632
/use item:43627
/use item:43629
/use item:43640
/use item:43638
/use item:43636
/use item:43628
/use item:43633
/use item:43631
/use item:43630
```

----------


## Torpedoes

Updated to patch 6.1.0.19702. Please report any problems here.

----------


## changtherobot

Background mode is not working for me.

----------


## Torpedoes

> Background mode is not working for me.


I know it works cause I tried it last night. Are you sure you configured your keybindings correctly? The interact with mouse-over key must be set in your game settings and in Wild-Catch, along with your fishing key.

----------


## minimoeqt

im pretty sure i configured it all correctly i have a basic mousover macro (/interact [mouseover]). the fishing bind is 1 on my main bar on the standard ui and the interact macro is 2. They both work fine when background mode isnt on but when it is nothing happens.

----------


## papalazerou

A tiny little download for Wow has happened in the last 2 hours and Wild Catch no longer works. The error I get is "Unsupported Game Version".

----------


## Rollefsen

> A tiny little download for Wow has happened in the last 2 hours and Wild Catch no longer works. The error I get is "Unsupported Game Version".


yeah same here

----------


## Torpedoes

> A tiny little download for Wow has happened in the last 2 hours and Wild Catch no longer works. The error I get is "Unsupported Game Version".


Fixed, please restart Wild-Catch.

----------


## xNotta

Is "Enable Background Mode" enabled when the button is dark gray or when it is light gray?
And is it safer to have Background Mode enabled?

----------


## Torpedoes

> Is "Enable Background Mode" enabled when the button is dark gray or when it is light gray?


The default state when you open the application is disabled. So light gray is disabled, dark gray is enabled.




> And is it safer to have Background Mode enabled?


It is less safe to have background mode enabled because it writes to memory (mouse-over guid). However it's still pretty safe, I usually run with background mode enabled. You can read more here.

----------


## Dazzled

Getting unsupported game version, restarted and re downloaded.

----------


## Torpedoes

> Getting unsupported game version, restarted and re downloaded.


I haven't seen a new client update, as far as I know the current build is still 19702. Furthermore, don't worry about redownloading Wild-Catch, if there's an update it'll tell you, offsets are updated automatically on my end.

----------


## dan001

Yo Torpedoes, what is good.
Hey so listen, I know your looking for features to add to Wild Catch. You need to add close game on disconnect detection. 

Have an excellent day!

----------


## Torpedoes

> I know you're looking for features to add to Wild Catch. You need to add close game on disconnect detection.


Doesn't the "Close game when stopping" setting already do that?

----------


## dan001

Yo Torpedoes. 
Hey so I think that closes when certain bites or minutes have been reached. Please correct me if
I am wrong. :gusta:

I created a DC and used it while running Wildcatch. As a result the game did not close and was 
left at the "You have been disconnected from the server" screen. I did have the 
"Close game when stopping" check box ticked.

Thanks!

----------


## kero65

Hello
I have a problem. 

Today I downloaded the program and I started using. 
After a few minutes of the fishing the figure is falling into the water and is drowning. 
This way he is happening all the time. Help to solve a problem. 
I'm greeting

----------


## dan001

Hey, 
Untick the enable human characteristics check box in the settings.

----------


## kero65

It isn't helping unfortunately

----------


## Torpedoes

> I created a D/C and used it while running Wildcatch. As a result the game did not close.


Okay I'm gonna get that fixed in a future patch.




> Today I downloaded the program and I started using. 
> After a few minutes of the fishing the figure is falling into the water and is drowning. 
> This way he is happening all the time. Help to solve a problem.


I'm not sure I understand the question but make sure you have your keybindings set correctly. If you're using background mode you have to remember to set the "Interact with Mouse-Over" key in Wild-Catch and WoW. Please review the product documentation here.

----------


## Xopo

Great fishing bot. Have been using it the last 2 hours in my garrison and it works great

----------


## fiddlestix

I often am having random problems with the bot for unknown reason. Can you please add a global hotkey for us to turn it on / off? It could be a single hotkey that just toggles and pressing the Start Fishing / Stop Fishing Button.

----------


## Torpedoes

> I often am having random problems with the bot for unknown reason. Can you please add a global hotkey for us to turn it on / off? It could be a single hotkey that just toggles and pressing the Start Fishing / Stop Fishing Button.


Try using F12, See the documentation for more info.

----------


## rawb00

Hey, it looks like the download link is broken, are you aware of that ?

----------


## Torpedoes

> Hey, it looks like the download link is broken, are you aware of that ?


Everything works from my end here.

----------


## fshock2

Getting an "Unsupported Game Version" error message and bot appears to be broken. Is an update coming soon?

----------


## Torpedoes

> Getting an "Unsupported Game Version" error message and bot appears to be broken. Is an update coming soon?


Yes. Hopefully today, when I get home.

----------


## fshock2

Thanks for the quick reply and thanks for the awesome bot!

----------


## Torpedoes

Updated to patch 6.1.2.19831. Please report any problems here.

----------


## fshock2

My keybindings for specials don't appear to be working. I am using mostly background mode. Is that normal?

----------


## Torpedoes

> My keybindings for specials don't appear to be working. I am using mostly background mode. Is that normal?


Specials don't activate right away. So if you set a special for 5 minutes and start it, it'll send the keystroke after 5 minutes. This is to protect users that start and stop the bot on a regular basis (for assisted fishing).

----------


## fshock2

Makes sense. Thanks for the clarification!

----------


## Sir Hootie

> Yeti-Bots applications only support Windows 7+ 64-Bit. Vista support is coming soon™.


Also supposrts windows 10, 32 bit and 64bit WITH Slow and Fast update options, Awesome and thanks!!!

----------


## Asakurato

So, I can't figure out how to loot when bot is enabled in backround mode. Do I need auto loot addon or something? I have auto-loot enabled in setttings and it works in normal mode.

----------


## Torpedoes

> So, I can't figure out how to loot when bot is enabled in backround mode. Do I need auto loot addon or something? I have auto-loot enabled in setttings and it works in normal mode.


Yes, auto looting is required for any mode. However in order to actually loot the fish in background mode, you need to bind and set your "Interact with Mouse-Over" key in the game settings. Don't forget to use the same key under the Bindings section of Wild-Catch.

----------


## Asakurato

> Yes, auto looting is required for any mode. However in order to actually loot the fish in background mode, you need to bind and set your "Interact with Mouse-Over" key in the game settings. Don't forget to use the same key under the Bindings section of Wild-Catch.


Oh, I seemed to made a mistake and thats why I couldn't make it work. I moved the Wildcatch exe to different location and didn't see that configuration file was separate. Everything working now, thanks.

----------


## Torpedoes

> Oh, I seemed to made a mistake and thats why I couldn't make it work. I moved the Wildcatch exe to different location and didn't see that configuration file was separate. Everything working now, thanks.


Yeah I thought it'd be less conspicuous to leave it as a file instead of writing it to the registry :-D

----------


## MrIsacc

Is there a way to have this bot use baits and lures? I can't find them in the settings.

----------


## Torpedoes

> Is there a way to have this bot use baits and lures? I can't find them in the settings.


Use the specials section on the key bindings page. Bind a key and set how often to press it (in minutes). When you first start the bot it will first wait the amount specified.

----------


## m4gixx

Is this bot still undetected as of now? One of my accounts has been banned for 72 hours while using it (no other bots have been used on said account, ever). It might very well be the case that someone saw me and reported me, though.

Not trying to accuse you or anything, I really like your bot, I'm just asking.

Edit: After pondering on this and checking a few other sites, I have found that what got me banned in all likelihood wasn't this bot, but the now discontinued CoolFish bot. I apologize.

If anyone here is still using CoolFish, I advise you to stop.

----------


## Torpedoes

> Is this bot still undetected as of now? One of my accounts has been banned for 72 hours while using it (no other bots have been used on said account, ever). It might very well be the case that someone saw me and reported me, though.


I used a private bot not too long ago on my main account and got a 72 hour suspension. This happened because people reported me. I suspect something similar happened to you, if I saw any evidence that my bots were getting people banned I'd take it offline.




> Not trying to accuse you or anything, I really like your bot, I'm just asking.


You won't hurt my feelings, better to be safe than sorry  :Wink: 




> Edit: After pondering on this and checking a few other sites, I have found that what got me banned in all likelihood wasn't this bot, but the now discontinued CoolFish bot. I apologize.


CoolFish "injects code to call internal WoW functions", to me this is a red flag. No matter how much protection you put into your code, if you inject anything and it's public, sooner or later you're gonna get banned. I'm a firm believer that you can accomplish everything by just reading memory (and the occasional write to .data), which is how Wild-Catch works. It's the next best thing to masking your applications through a VM!

----------


## m4gixx

> I used a private bot not too long ago on my main account and got a 72 hour suspension. This happened because people reported me. I suspect something similar happened to you, if I saw any evidence that my bots were getting people banned I'd take it offline.
> 
> 
> 
> You won't hurt my feelings, better to be safe than sorry 
> 
> 
> 
> CoolFish "injects code to call internal WoW functions", to me this is a red flag. No matter how much protection you put into your code, if you inject anything and it's public, sooner or later you're gonna get banned. I'm a firm believer that you can accomplish everything by just reading memory (and the occasional write to .data), which is how Wild-Catch works. It's the next best thing to masking your applications through a VM!


Really appreciate your reply. Yeti WIld Catch will be my new fishing bot of choice.  :Smile:

----------


## pha3ed

Trying to install from download file and getting an error message "The version of this file is not compatible with the version of windows you're running. Check your computer's system information to see whether you need an x86 (32-bit) or x64 (64-bit) version of the program, and then contact the software publisher."

I'm running Windoze 7 32-bit. Any ideas?

----------


## Torpedoes

> Trying to install from download file and getting an error message "The version of this file is not compatible with the version of windows you're running. Check your computer's system information to see whether you need an x86 (32-bit) or x64 (64-bit) version of the program, and then contact the software publisher."
> 
> I'm running Windoze 7 32-bit. Any ideas?


Hi, unfortunately you need a 64-Bit version of Windows to run Yeti-Bots applications. Vista support is coming soon™ with a possibility of 32-Bit support, but only when I find the time.

----------


## boolinemi

I got 72h bans today, been using this since last december in the Background Mode. No other bots used, had a break for around a week after the recent banwave. I've never left the bot "alone" since I've fished only in my garrison and returned frostdeep minnows to the pool each time I've got the cap 5.
I've achieved almost everything possible in the game so far so I'm willing to try this in the "normal" mode once I get rid of my ban, posting results next week.

----------


## RooR8o8

> I got 72h bans today, been using this since last december in the Background Mode. No other bots used, had a break for around a week after the recent banwave. I've never left the bot "alone" since I've fished only in my garrison and returned frostdeep minnows to the pool each time I've got the cap 5.
> I've achieved almost everything possible in the game so far so I'm willing to try this in the "normal" mode once I get rid of my ban, posting results next week.


Im running normal mode in my garrison since WoD came out, no problems at all. Dont post thousands of stacks of fish in the AH everyday and you are fine.

----------


## Bearhook

I had it claim unsupported game version when using the 64-bit client. Is it because I'm using a modded exe for skin edits?

Works fine on unmodded 32-bit.

----------


## Torpedoes

> I had it claim unsupported game version when using the 64-bit client. Is it because I'm using a modded exe for skin edits?


Hi, Wild-Catch checks the executable's hash upon selection. Any edits to the executable will prevent Wild-Catch from attaching to WoW. Since this is not the first time I've seen this happen I'll make a note to either remove this check or make it optional in the next release. I'm not exactly sure when that will be, all I know is it'll happen, possibly before the release of the next Half Life even.

----------


## Bearhook

> Hi, Wild-Catch checks the executable's hash upon selection. Any edits to the executable will prevent Wild-Catch from attaching to WoW. Since this is not the first time I've seen this happen I'll make a note to either remove this check or make it optional in the next release. I'm not exactly sure when that will be, all I know is it'll happen, possibly before the release of the next Half Life even.


Okay cool, thought it would be something like that.  :Smile: 

Making it optional would be very useful, as long as you make it clear that it may not work on an incorrect game version. On that note, perhaps listing the supported game version within the application would be a good idea.

Anyway, great work on this, it works pretty damn well.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Torpedoes

> On that note, perhaps listing the supported game version within the application would be a good idea.


Perhaps, but unless something changes Yeti-Bots products only support the latest version of the game, plus/minus a few days for patches. This information is available through the battle.net launcher.

----------


## ultracolonia

Hi,

just got a 72h ban by using your Bot in Background Mode.
Didn't us any other Bot the Last Week and was just fishing in garrison for about 4hours today.

Just wanted to give you this information, don't know how they detected the bot. :-/

----------


## razer86

Does WildCatch support keybinding for Start/Stop?

Edit:
A more human like interaction would be to move the mouse to the bobber before the fish bites.
ie: Cast, wait 500ms (or so), move mouse to bobber and wait for bite, click, loot, repeat.

I know i personally don't wait for the bite and then move to the bobber.

----------


## Torpedoes

> Does WildCatch support keybinding for Start/Stop?


Doesn't support custom binding but you can use F12 to start and stop Wild-Catch.




> A more human like interaction would be to move the mouse to the bobber before the fish bites.


I have a plan to improve the fishing AI for the next update but I'm not sure when I'll be able to get to it. Although the reason it doesn't move the mouse right away is mainly to avoid interfering with the player too much. The player only expects the mouse to move when the fish bites as opposed to some other time. But I'm not sure how many people fish and interact at the same time, I did but I may be the only one.

----------


## razer86

> ... I'm not sure how many people fish and interact at the same time, I did but I may be the only one.


That's why I was curious about the Start/Stop keybind. If I do need to interact with something, I can just stop the bot and then start again when ready

----------


## Contagion1969

> Hy there,
> 
> i've got a rather weird problem. When i start the bot everything seems to work fine. It starts casting the rod.... But then... when its time to click the bobber the cursor always moves below the blobber instead of clicking on it therefore missing it.
> I tried in windowed mode, windowed fullscreen and fullscreen. no change. without the bot being able to "find" the bobber its of no use.
> Any possible solutions would be appreciated.
> ps: if i move the mouse manually above the bobber the bot is able to find and click on it... but you know where it goes from there ;-)
> the cursor is moved in the "diraction" of the bobber... but always misses



Just installed and tried the bot today. Oddly, I'm having the exact same problem (as above). Tried all resolutions & screen modes. 
I've checked key-bindings, etc... No change.
The original post was back in January....don't know if he found a solution or not. 

Anyone else have similar issues?

----------


## biolan

until last update i was able to fish for 18h straight , while in windowed mode .
after the update the bot is inconsistent :
- stops recasting 
- moves the pointer too much in up in relation to where the bobber is
Besides that i pretyt much enjoyed it alot as it made me over 2,5k fish ( i went to work and when i came back i had 1,5k fish)
I have never used the option to use it in background nor will i use software that reads from memory , as that is the way they catch you

1110 would recommend , waiting for update <3 all the love to dev

----------


## sonlol92

Just got a 72 hour suspension by using your bot without the background mode to fish in the garrison.

----------


## Torpedoes

> until last update i was able to fish for 18h straight, while in windowed mode .
> after the update the bot is inconsistent:
> - stops recasting 
> - moves the pointer too much in up in relation to where the bobber is


Update of what, the game or the application? I haven't updated Wild-Catch since WoD launched. Now with regards to pausing, make sure you didn't enable human characteristics in the settings. Otherwise it will pause and recast every once in a while. As to why the pointer moves up, I'm still not sure what the cause of that is, but I'm looking into it.




> I have never used the option to use it in background nor will I use software that reads from memory, as that is the way they catch you


I hope you realize that Wild-Catch works primarily by reading memory, it's not some magic screen reading application. If you meant writes to memory then yes, there's a bigger risk of getting caught however I'm not doing anything too unsafe. A lot of the reasons why other bots get caught is because they inject DLL's or modify functions. I'm not doing any of that so the risk of getting caught is significantly reduced.




> Just got a 72 hour suspension by using your bot without the background mode to fish in the garrison.


How long were you fishing for? people on your friends list or guild might have reported you. That's how I got my first 72-hour ban (I wasn't fishing though, I was killing a mob).

----------


## sonlol92

> How long were you fishing for? people on your friends list or guild might have reported you. That's how I got my first 72-hour ban (I wasn't fishing though, I was killing a mob).


About 7h missed to check the box to stop after around 3h. Friends probably.

----------


## jimmy2222

Am I doing somethin wrong? While running background mode; I am not looting anything caught.

Only just figured out to change keybind of interact with mouse-over target.... derpppp :P

Thanks for the awesome tools Yeti team/Torpedoes.

----------


## Torpedoes

> Thanks for the awesome tools Yeti team/Torpedoes.


Yeti Team = Just me, which is probably why nothing ever gets done kappa  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Kaizuken

> Yeti Team = Just me, which is probably why nothing ever gets done kappa


Haha, thanks for this epic release. 
Hope that's warden save.

----------


## biolan

Last night it worked flawlessly  :Big Grin:  
no changes needed!  :Wink:

----------


## hworang00

I tried this last night, but it won't accurately click the bobber after the first cast. I also can't seem to get the lures to work right...is there a how-to or something?

----------


## Torpedoes

> I tried this last night, but it won't accurately click the bobber after the first cast.


Will need more specifics, perhaps you didn't configure your settings properly.




> Is there a how-to or something?


Yes, absolutely. Take a look at usage as well as the FAQ.

----------


## Kladdkakan

Been fishing for ages using your bot, both with background mode and without, in my garrison and out in the world for lunkers sometimes. Never had a problem with it, even had it on for some absurd amount of hours while sleeping.

Guessing that sadly, your bans are due to friends or people on your friend list getting suspicious and reporting you.

----------


## Torpedoes

> Guessing that sadly, your bans are due to friends or people on your friend list getting suspicious and reporting you.


Gotta have an open relationship with your friends. Be honest and tell them, friend, I'm a robot.

----------


## Kladdkakan

> Gotta have an open relationship with your friends. Be honest and tell them, friend, I'm a robot.


Heh yeah, I either just set my status to away or busy and people seem to ignore me. There's always the tool floating around to turn off battle.net real-id friends so you can bot in peace if you do have real-id friends/battle-tag friends who might get suspicious.

----------


## twisted_claw

Just got a 72 hr suspension for using this. Not a good idea to keep using it every night.

----------


## Dabcake

You think all these bans are from friend reports? I'm looking for a fishbot and this one looks great but like 3 ban reports in last 2 pages.

----------


## Torpedoes

> You think all these bans are from friend reports? I'm looking for a fishbot and this one looks great but like 3 ban reports in last 2 pages.


Well, I don't suspect automatic detection, because then everyone would get banned. I do think these are either friend reports or some sort of activity detection. Which makes more sense since more people are using Wild-Catch.

----------


## m4gixx

I've been using this bot every day for the last two weeks, and I've not been banned.

----------


## aliegha

I've been reading about all these bans. but; I have been using this bot since launch on 3 -4 accounts in my garry all day everyday. I get myself as away occasionally talk in gchat. So iono.

----------


## xAndrea

this is an awesome bot, havent had any problems so far tho i am getting a bit paranoid over my friends/guildies... :S
anyway, a 6.2 update incoming soon?  :Smile: 

and btw, does anyone know how many reports you need to get suspended/banned?

----------


## Torpedoes

> A 6.2 update incoming?


Probably, I'll try to get something before the end of the day.

----------


## Torpedoes

Updated for patch 6.2.0.20173. Please report any problems here.
Updated for patch 6.2.0.20182. Please report any problems here.
Updated for patch 6.2.0.20201. Please report any problems here.
Updated for patch 6.2.0.20216. Please report any problems here.

----------


## lemoops

> Updated for patch 6.2.0.20173. Please report any problems here.


It seams like it's not working, the mouse pointer is missing the bobber.

----------


## Torpedoes

> It seams like it's not working, the mouse pointer is missing the bobber.


Have you tried tweaking your resolution? some people have been having this problem for a while now but I haven't been able to reproduce it.

----------


## lemoops

> Have you tried tweaking your resolution? some people have been having this problem for a while now but I haven't been able to reproduce it.


Figured out what the issue was, seams like viewport addons are messing up the bot. 
In my case it was the Sunart viewport, i had the vertical viewport turned on.
After turning it off it started working, thanks.

----------


## Torpedoes

> Figured out what the issue was, seams like viewport addons are messing up the bot. 
> In my case it was the Sunart viewport, i had the vertical viewport turned on.
> After turning it off it started working, thanks.


Ahhh, thanks for the update. I'll be able to inform people that are having similar issues. I actually never knew such addons existed, or could even do that.

----------


## sebeks783

is this bot works on 32 bit operating systems?

----------


## Torpedoes

> is this bot works on 32 bit operating systems?


No, 64 bit OSes only.

----------


## lemoops

> No, 64 bit OSes only.


new patch hit already, i just can't enjoy botting these days.

----------


## Torpedoes

> new patch hit already, i just can't enjoy botting these days.


Thanks for letting me know. And sorry, eventually I wanna get Vista and 32-Bit versions out, but it's hard when you have to invent everything yourself :-/

----------


## lemoops

> Thanks for letting me know. And sorry, eventually I wanna get Vista and 32-Bit versions out, but it's hard when you have to invent everything yourself :-/


Don't waste your genius on VISTA! can't wait for the update!

----------


## Torpedoes

> Don't waste your genius on VISTA! can't wait for the update!


The *new* core library will work with Vista. Other than that I think there's like two lines of code I'll have to change to enable it so it's not a problem. But yeah there's a few things left on the agenda before that can happen.

----------


## airick68

Any plans to implement it where you don't need to have the lures/fish icon on your action bar kind of like how Cool Fish did it?

----------


## Torpedoes

> Any plans to implement it where you don't need to have the lures/fish icon on your action bar kind of like how Cool Fish did it?


I don't think you want me to do what Cool Fish did  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Cool Fish, from my understanding, hooked DirectX and executed Lua functions directly in-game. I consider this to be an unsafe practice and would never want to expose my users in such a way. The goal with Wild-Catch is to minimize detection by operating within the limits that a normal user would. This means clicking hotkeys on your actionbar. Now background mode is a bit riskier, but not so much as to leave you totally vulnerable to detection, plus it's optional.

That being said, are those icons really taking up that much space? You can always just enable more bars and shove em off to the side. Perhaps you'll benefit more from more extravagant key bindings? Now that I'll look into. But your primary concern should be the safety of your account, not the convenience of having clean action bars.

----------


## twisted_claw

How long would you prefer I use this bot everyday without attracting suspicion.

----------


## qwerty12189

Bit of an odd issue the bot switches my bar to primary. I keep my fishing on a secondary action bar so I don't have to use exotic bindings or anything.

I use win7 x64 ultimate and a basic logitech keyboard, so I don't think either of them are the problem.

The bot works if I put the buttons on my primary action bar. It acts like it is holding shift while doing that, because I can make it switch to bars other than 1 just before/after it tries itself.

It didn't have this behavior for me in the past, which is what really mystifies me.

Edit: I removed references to not casting fishing because I didn't know there was an enable/disable button next to the keybinding box... I feel really smart right now :-)

----------


## Caliga

don't post your fish to AH in bulk like i did.4 stacks of 200.
instantly got banned.

used 64 bit wow. didn't use background mode. i only used it in my garri so one saw.

appealed already.

----------


## Resignedgod

Something is really off when using this even for 3-4 hours. Between getting random world server downs and just plain right disconnects even though when I'm doing dailies etc no issues. Only when fishing. It's sending off alarms to me.

----------


## Torpedoes

> Something is really off when using this even for 3-4 hours. Between getting random world server downs and just plain right disconnects even though when I'm doing dailies etc no issues. Only when fishing. It's sending off alarms to me.


Not sure what to tell you except that I'm not doing anything inconspicuous here. Maybe it's just a coincidence, or maybe it's something else. All I know is my friend has been fishing for about three hours per day outside his garrison averaging out about 15K per day. He's been doing this since the beginning of the expansion. That being said take Wild-Catch for what it is, I haven't updated it since the beginning of WoD but it does the job it set out to do, it's not doing anything apart from reading memory and simulating inputs.

----------


## Caliga

Your account is currently under a 72 hour suspension and has had a final warning issued for use of unauthorised third party software to automate gameplay. Following a review of your case, we can confirm that the evidence gathered was correct and that the subsequent action taken was appropriate. Our decision in this matter stands and will not be overturned.



i have never used any other bots. i only used this 3 hours in my garrison without background mode(the screen was on focus). be careful guys. i am from EU by the way. got 72 hours ban and appealed,this was the result.

----------


## Torpedoes

> Your account is currently under a 72 hour suspension and has had a final warning issued for use of unauthorised third party software to automate gameplay. Following a review of your case, we can confirm that the evidence gathered was correct and that the subsequent action taken was appropriate. Our decision in this matter stands and will not be overturned.
> 
> i have never used any other bots. i only used this 3 hours in my garrison without background mode(the screen was on focus). be careful guys. i am from EU by the way. got 72 hours ban and appealed,this was the result.


I got the same type of ban several months ago, but I was using a private mob-killing bot. The ban was a direct result of players reporting me. I'm sorry about your ban but I don't think it was because of any sort of automatic detection, just doesn't seem to fit the profile. That being said, I urge everyone to practice caution when botting, I've done all I could with this tool but obviously staying still, doing the same thing over and over again for long periods of time gets suspicious. I also haven't ruled out GM whispers and teleportation checks.

----------


## Caliga

> I got the same type of ban several months ago, but I was using a private mob-killing bot. The ban was a direct result of players reporting me. I'm sorry about your ban but I don't think it was because of any sort of automatic detection, just doesn't seem to fit the profile. That being said, I urge everyone to practice caution when botting, I've done all I could with this tool but obviously staying still, doing the same thing over and over again for long periods of time gets suspicious. I also haven't ruled out GM whispers and teleportation checks.


Could be a GM that manually checked me . It made me suspicious that i just got banned right after i posted my fishes on AH. just like 10 secs later.

It was morning so perhaps there was a GM at AH watching what people post and saw my items,and when i got them? I am quite sure no one reported me,i never used anything else and i was sitting in my own garrison.



well my fishing went from 30 to 600s i hope they don't reverse it back lol i can live without ever using bots  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tlion

> don't post your fish to AH in bulk like i did.4 stacks of 200.
> instantly got banned.
> 
> used 64 bit wow. didn't use background mode. i only used it in my garri so one saw.
> 
> appealed already.


And you don't think 4x200 posts is suspicious? Sheesh man. Do like 5x20 or 10x10 or something like that. 4x200 and you deserve a ban :|

----------


## twisted_claw

Any ETA on the update? Current version is unsupported sadly :<

----------


## Torpedoes

> Any ETA on the update? Current version is unsupported sadly :<


Did you try restarting Wild-Catch? I put up an update a couple minutes ago. Also please verify that you got the latest wow patch (20201).

----------


## xalvor

Great bot, current version in EU is 6.2.0.20182. Your latest update doesn't work on that  :Frown:

----------


## twisted_claw

yeah, that's the current patch atm.

----------


## Torpedoes

> Great bot, current version in EU is 6.2.0.20182. Your latest update doesn't work on that


Interesting, well let's see what happens in a couple hours, on US it's 20201, I'm guessing everyone will be getting the patch soon.

----------


## Darknz

Any reason why it's not looting the fish? I think its cause it decides to set rod out again too fast so it doesn't give autoloot the time to loot it. Anyway to slow down fish successions?

----------


## aliegha

> Interesting, well let's see what happens in a couple hours, on US it's 20201, I'm guessing everyone will be getting the patch soon.


i just got "unsupported version" on a us server so look out. stealth patch

----------


## rykku

> don't post your fish to AH in bulk like i did.4 stacks of 200.
> instantly got banned.
> 
> used 64 bit wow. didn't use background mode. i only used it in my garri so one saw.
> 
> appealed already.


lol... 

I'm fish botting 20/24, selling all fish with my alt toon on the same account, always sell ( 35x 20 ) + (10 x 200) every day. 
I'm selling everything, everyday.
Did that for months. 

I've been banned one time with an account using Glider 24/24 for 4-5 months, I have over 7 years of botting with my main account, I never use the most popular bots anymore, you won't be reported so fast, unless you bot on the most popular server maybe...

Just my experience. 

I sold ~300k fishs since I'm playing this game, and my fish account isnt banned yet.

----------


## JaredTS

@Torpedoes I have a request for your fishing bot if you have time for it. For more human like characteristics i was wondering if you would add a random range for the number of fish caught and the minutes before the bot stops.

----------


## Torpedoes

> @Torpedoes I have a request for your fishing bot if you have time for it. For more human like characteristics i was wondering if you would add a random range for the number of fish caught and the minutes before the bot stops.


I'll add it to my list. Thanks!

----------


## thoreefe

You are the best !! thanks torpedoes !! Been fishing for ages using your bot!!! since launch Wod; if one day have to pay, would be pleased
Congratulations :Smile:  sorry for my english .

----------


## Torpedoes

> You are the best !! thanks torpedoes !! Been fishing for ages using your bot!!! since launch Wod; if one day have to pay, would be pleased
> Congratulations sorry for my english .


Thanks for your support, I appreciate it!

----------


## snoxyes

Dont work for 32bit system...

----------


## Torpedoes

> Dont work for 32bit system...


That's right. Maybe one day.

----------


## snoxyes

"FEATURES
Supports both 32 and 64 bit clients"


So ? 
Why is here information that supports 32 and 64 bit?

----------


## Torpedoes

> "FEATURES
> Supports both 32 and 64 bit clients"
> 
> 
> So ? 
> Why is here information that supports 32 and 64 bit?


Cause it supports 32-Bit WoW clients not 32-Bit operating systems.

----------


## Devilouned

Unsuported version 6.2.0 (20201) since 1 our !
Great job btw I'm rich now ^^

----------


## yobleed

Did you just update the Version? Cuz I'm on EU servers and it's still 6.2.0.20201 xD so it's not working for me

----------


## Torpedoes

> Unsuported version 6.2.0 (20201) since 1 our !





> Did you just update the Version? Cuz I'm on EU servers and it's still 6.2.0.20201 xD so it's not working for me


Yeah sorry guys, you'll need to wait for the patch as US servers are on 20216. The patch situation should stabilize soon anyway. With a future update I'll look at ways to support multiple clients at the same time.

----------


## Torpedoes

Updated for patch 6.2.0.20253. Please report any problems here.
Updated for patch 6.2.0.20338. Please report any problems here.

----------


## TrAsHeR51

> Updated for patch 6.2.0.20253. Please report any problems here.


What's change ?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## jimmy2222

Not much for us/him. Just offsets I'd assume that have to be updated for things to work properly.

----------


## epibit0ras

hi there!i am using a fishing bot for first time.i need to ask u a question if u can answer :Wink: 
cause i dont have two monitors to make my life easy if use the option "enable background mode" how exactly it works.i mean, i know how it works but its like not that safe as without this option?cause it writes on game memory.is more detectable?if someone can explain to me it would be great.cause to be honest i am a little afraid to use it .xD i dont want to get banned :F

----------


## Torpedoes

> hi there!i am using a fishing bot for first time.i need to ask u a question if u can answer
> cause i dont have two monitors to make my life easy if use the option "enable background mode" how exactly it works.i mean, i know how it works but its like not that safe as without this option?cause it writes on game memory.is more detectable?if someone can explain to me it would be great.cause to be honest i am a little afraid to use it .xD i dont want to get banned :F


Hi, I recommend reading the FAQ as it describes the technique in detail. The bottom line is it's more risky but nothing botters haven't already been doing for years. That being said, only you can make the decision for yourself, stay safe.

----------


## Jumpei

Is there been 72h or perm bans latelly for users of this bot?
been wondering couse no posts about bans latelly and i really want fishing bot
been using cool fish but sadly its not updated anymore :S

----------


## Jaladhjin

If I were to use a graphic rendering disable type utility would this still work if I didn't enable background mode ?

Displayed screen turns basically black.

----------


## Torpedoes

> Is there been 72h or perm bans latelly for users of this bot?
> been wondering couse no posts about bans latelly and i really want fishing bot
> been using cool fish but sadly its not updated anymore :S


I heard reports of people getting banned for using fishing bots in the past, including Wild-Catch, but I suspect many of those bans were a result of player reports, flooding the market or fishing for prolonged periods of time. No bot is completely safe but with respect to Cool Fish, Wild-Catch has a significantly smaller detection footprint. I'll be working on improving Wild-Catch in the near future so it's more comparable to Cool Fish but on the whole it already works fairly well for what it is. I mean I have friends making thousands of gold daily, including market monopoly, so I must be doing something right :-P




> If I were to use a graphic rendering disable type utility would this still work if I didn't enable background mode ?
> 
> Displayed screen turns basically black.


Probably, if you can still fish normally using the keyboard and mouse I don't see why it wouldn't. Try it out.

----------


## JustRob

I can't get it to work. I click Start Fishing and nothing happens. There aren't any instructions as to how to install this, so I'm not even sure I'm doing it right. Which directory should I put it, do I need to run it before starting WoW, etc etc.

----------


## Jaladhjin

> I can't get it to work. I click Start Fishing and nothing happens. There aren't any instructions as to how to install this, so I'm not even sure I'm doing it right. Which directory should I put it, do I need to run it before starting WoW, etc etc.


If you just want to click start & have it work enable background mode right on the main window.

If not you need to setup keyninds in game. Tell the bot what they are then it'll work.

----------


## Jaladhjin

I was also going to ask. Would'ja ever consider extending the overlay function to this project ?

Just a start stop type toggle.

Main value being easy access especially when not using background mode.

----------


## JustRob

I got it working now, but it doesn't loot anything. Do I need to set a keybind for that?

----------


## Torpedoes

> I can't get it to work. I click Start Fishing and nothing happens. There aren't any instructions as to how to install this, so I'm not even sure I'm doing it right. Which directory should I put it, do I need to run it before starting WoW, etc etc.


You may want to consult the usage section for more details but in general, launch Wild-Catch, press the Start Fishing button and focus your WoW window (as the appeared text says). Assuming your key bindings are correct it will start fishing immediately.




> I got it working now, but it doesn't loot anything. Do I need to set a keybind for that?


The mouse will move to the location of the bobber and right click. You will have to enable auto-loot in the interface settings though, because Wild-Catch won't loot anything for you (looting & loot filters are too much work to implement for something which can be achieved using interface settings or addons).




> I was also going to ask. Would'ja ever consider extending the overlay function to this project? Just a start stop type toggle. Main value being easy access especially when not using background mode.


I'm not sure I understand what you're saying. Are you talking about a Sonar style overlay? I don't see a reason why you'd want one.

----------


## Zolt

nvm, found the answer in the thread.  :Smile:

----------


## Disec

think this program will ever support fishing at a pool if one is near? or is that too un-safe?

----------


## Torpedoes

> think this program will ever support fishing at a pool if one is near? or is that too un-safe?


It will, just not sure about moving to one by itself.

----------


## Disec

> It will, just not sure about moving to one by itself.


Will be an awesome feature for sure. Thanks for the reply! +rep for you.

----------


## JustRob

I got it working, thanks. Got my riding turtle and best friend with Nat Pagle all in a couple of days lol. This is the best thing ever, thank you

----------


## Darkshadow55

It says "unsupported game version" for me. How to fix? Seems like a great bot  :Smile: 
I am running the 32 bit version of the game, EU server. Version: 6.2.0 Build 20253 (Newest version available) | Game language: English

Edit: Could you post a link for the download of the bot for Version 6.2.0.20253 and not for 6.2.0.20338? Because on EU 6.2.0.20338 has not been released yet  :Smile: 

Nvm, got the right version now. Great bot, everything works perfectly! Thank you for developing it  :Smile:

----------


## Torpedoes

> It says "unsupported game version" for me. How to fix? Seems like a great bot 
> I am running the 32 bit version of the game, EU server. Version: 6.2.0 Build 20253 (Newest version available) | Game language: English
> 
> Edit: Could you post a link for the download of the bot for Version 6.2.0.20253 and not for 6.2.0.20338? Because on EU 6.2.0.20338 has not been released yet


Just for the record there are no different versions of the bot. The current version, 0.4.0 was released last year, a month before WoD went live and offsets are retrieved automatically every time the bot starts, which is pretty impressive on it's own. Unfortunately there is no way to support multiple clients yet but I will do something about that for the next update, whenever I get back to it, which is hopefully soon.

----------


## viperjcs

I have been trying out your fishing bot on a trial account for a few days now. Seems all around excellent. Everything is working as it is stated and figuring out the bot without a user manual was pretty simple all around. I looked through what I could but was not able to find a way to "slow down" the casting speed. The bot will straight spam whatever hotkey it has as 'cast' if it does not a see a cast go out. Any way you would consider putting a "safety mode" in there so instead of getting hundreds of failed attempts a minute it would only try once every 5 seconds or something like that? If anything add a config file for this piece so it can be edited manually by the user (adding it to GUI would be even better).

I know in May a huge bot related ban-wave was initiated. Did any of your users see any negative effects related to Wild Catch? Honestly from a footprint standpoint I love what you have done. Low risk is what I have always sought as suicide botting has always felt way to cheesy / wasteful. No memory injection, sending real keystrokes, and adding a "human-like" mode show that you really do care about providing a low-key product capable of hopefully flying under the radar. 

Glad I found this product man, keep it up.  :Cool:

----------


## Torpedoes

> I have been trying out your fishing bot on a trial account for a few days now. Seems all around excellent. Everything is working as it is stated and figuring out the bot without a user manual was pretty simple all around. I looked through what I could but was not able to find a way to "slow down" the casting speed. The bot will straight spam whatever hotkey it has as 'cast' if it does not a see a cast go out. Any way you would consider putting a "safety mode" in there so instead of getting hundreds of failed attempts a minute it would only try once every 5 seconds or something like that? If anything add a config file for this piece so it can be edited manually by the user (adding it to GUI would be even better).


Wild-Catch doesn't spam the hotkey, it clicks the hotkey and if there's no bobber it waits between 800 and 1200 ms before trying again. If it fails thirty or more times the bot shuts down. That being said I'm thinking of adding more options but I also don't want to go overboard. I mean human characteristics is already pretty good, though without any real character movement it still looks a bit "bottish".




> I know in May a huge bot related ban-wave was initiated. Did any of your users see any negative effects related to Wild Catch? Honestly from a footprint standpoint I love what you have done. Low risk is what I have always sought as suicide botting has always felt way to cheesy / wasteful. No memory injection, sending real keystrokes, and adding a "human-like" mode show that you really do care about providing a low-key product capable of hopefully flying under the radar.


With regards to Wild-Catch I haven't heard of any ban "waves". There have been some dubious reports of people getting banned but I suspect either they got reported or they were botting 24/7. I have no reason to suspect automatic detection, especially since I know people who've been botting three hours a day and making lots of gold, some of them even hold a monopoly on fish. As for the low detection footprint, I wouldn't write any bot which I myself wouldn't use on my main account.




> Glad I found this product man, keep it up.


Thanks for your support!

----------


## Darkshadow55

Background mode isn't working for me, I binded the interact with mouseover-key and the Interact-key of the bot on the same key (tried several different ones). However it does open the loot window but the fishes aren't picked up. Autoloot is activated.

The normal mode works fine and is absolutely amazing  :Smile:

----------


## viperjcs

Thanks for the info share on the recast timer / bot procedure Torpedoes.

----------


## penco1

I have a problem with the bot. My game is up to date, i have the binds ready, altoloot on, but cant even start it. At the moment i click on the wow window (when it asks me to focus it), the bot says "unsupported game version". Any ideas what can be wrong with my setup ? Thanks in advance !

----------


## Torpedoes

> Background mode isn't working for me, I binded the interact with mouseover-key and the Interact-key of the bot on the same key (tried several different ones). However it does open the loot window but the fishes aren't picked up. Autoloot is activated.
> 
> The normal mode works fine and is absolutely amazing


Try hovering over the bobber and press the interact key, if it works then make sure the bot is configured to use the same key. I'd avoid complex key combinations and go straight for the tilde key, no shift or anything.




> I have a problem with the bot. My game is up to date, i have the binds ready, altoloot on, but cant even start it. At the moment i click on the wow window (when it asks me to focus it), the bot says "unsupported game version". Any ideas what can be wrong with my setup ? Thanks in advance !


So the latest build is 20338. If that's the build you're using then it should work. It won't work if you modified your client. I'm gonna get that fixed for the next update though.

----------


## penco1

> So the latest build is 20338. If that's the build you're using then it should work. It won't work if you modified your client. I'm gonna get that fixed for the next update though.


I am using 20338 and havent modified my client at all. Can it be something with the folder the bot is in ? Shoould i put it in the wow.exe directory or any other special one ? Thanks again  :Smile:

----------


## Torpedoes

> I am using 20338 and havent modified my client at all. Can it be something with the folder the bot is in ? Shoould i put it in the wow.exe directory or any other special one ? Thanks again


Nope, shouldn't matter. What version of Windows are you using? perhaps try running it in admin mode?

----------


## penco1

> Nope, shouldn't matter. What version of Windows are you using? perhaps try running it in admin mode?


Win 7, 64 bit, using the 64 bit client. Ran it as admin in the morning and still got the problem.

----------


## Torpedoes

> Win 7, 64 bit, using the 64 bit client. Ran it as admin in the morning and still got the problem.


That's interesting, something doesn't add up here. Just to rule out the client completely could you please calculate the CRC32 hash of your WoW executable. The 64-Bit client should be 522BF325, and the 32-Bit client should be 654A8FA8. Additionally the executable details should say version 6.2.0.20338. To compute file hashes you may want to download an awesome tool called HashTab, Alternatively you can do it online or download other applications to compute the hash for you.

----------


## JustRob

Nevermind, already found out

----------


## Arnozor

Background mode is not working for me neither, Win 7 64bit, 64 client. Verified the CRC32 Hash and it's 522BF325. Wow version version 6.2.0.20338, run as admin not working.£

Normal mode's working fine.

----------


## Torpedoes

> Background mode is not working for me neither, Win 7 64bit, 64 client. Verified the CRC32 Hash and it's 522BF325. Wow version version 6.2.0.20338, run as admin not working.


Attaching to the game and working in background mode are two different things. Have your configured all your keybindings correctly? Try hovering over the bobber and press the interact key, if it works then make sure the bot is configured to use the same key. I'd avoid complex key combinations and go straight for the tilde key, no shift or anything.

----------


## Arnozor

> Attaching to the game and working in background mode are two different things. Have your configured all your keybindings correctly? Try hovering over the bobber and press the interact key, if it works then make sure the bot is configured to use the same key. I'd avoid complex key combinations and go straight for the tilde key, no shift or anything.


Yes, I read this comment earlier in this post and it's working fine with the normal mode Cast rod key is A and Interact key is ~
Background mode is not working at all when I enable it (even if the window is focused)

I've been using the bot for a long time (so I know how to configure), but when I came back to wow for this version, the background mode is suddenly not working anymore in this version  :Frown:

----------


## Torpedoes

> Yes, I read this comment earlier in this post and it's working fine with the normal mode Cast rod key is A and Interact key is ~
> Background mode is not working at all when I enable it (even if the window is focused)


I'm sorry you're having difficulties but are you sure you bound the key in-game? using the keybinding menu? The interact with mouseover key is not bound by default and you have to set it manually. If you did, try using it, cast your fishing rod, mouseover the bobber and press the key, if you are able to loot the fish without right clicking then everything should work.

----------


## Arnozor

> I'm sorry you're having difficulties but are you sure you bound the key in-game? using the keybinding menu? The interact with mouseover key is not bound by default and you have to set it manually. If you did, try using it, cast your fishing rod, mouseover the bobber and press the key, if you are able to loot the fish without right clicking then everything should work.


So I changed the interact binding two times to differents one (num pad then letter and both the bot and the game) and it didn't work in background mode (I tried pressing to key on the bobber, it worked too !)
I changed back to ~ the third time and it finally worked ... I don't understand why, but sorry to have bothered you.
Like I said I've used this bot a lot of time, also changed the binding and it never happened.

Anyway, thank you very much for this awesome bot and fast responses !

----------


## Torpedoes

> So I changed the interact binding two times to differents one (num pad then letter and both the bot and the game) and it didn't work in background mode (I tried pressing to key on the bobber, it worked too !)
> I changed back to ~ the third time and it finally worked ... I don't understand why, but sorry to have bothered you.
> Like I said I've used this bot a lot of time, also changed the binding and it never happened.


I'm glad it worked, though to be honest it's a miracle this stuff works at all :-P




> Anyway, thank you very much for this awesome bot and fast responses !


Thanks for your support!

----------


## pstar

Hello!I tried this bot a couple of times,then I deleted my wow and reinstalled again,after that I get an usupported game version,any Idea how can I fix that?

----------


## Torpedoes

> Hello!I tried this bot a couple of times,then I deleted my wow and reinstalled again,after that I get an usupported game version,any Idea how can I fix that?


Have you modified the client? The build is still 20338 so I'm not sure why you'd be getting that.

----------


## pstar

I actually solved that by logging in from another wow client that I have in my external hard drive,It works with that,but it doesn't work if I log from my internal .

----------


## Jaladhjin

Enabling mem writing means no need for keybinds right ?

No need to have them set that is. Program won't nag ?

----------


## Torpedoes

> Enabling mem writing means no need for keybinds right ?
> 
> No need to have them set that is. Program won't nag ?


You still have to set your casting key and interact with mouse-over key in both Wild-Catch and WoW.

----------


## Jaladhjin

> You still have to set your casting key and interact with mouse-over key in both Wild-Catch and WoW.


Then what does background mode do if binds are still needed ?

I thought the whole point of things like background modes & memory writing was to negate those "safeish" methods..

Coming from a very ignorant standpoint. Not as strong a challenge as it may seem. Just inquiring.

----------


## Torpedoes

> Then what does background mode do if binds are still needed ?
> 
> I thought the whole point of things like background modes & memory writing was to negate those "safeish" methods..
> 
> Coming from a very ignorant standpoint. Not as strong a challenge as it may seem. Just inquiring.


With background mode you're able to fish in WoW in the background, leaving your computer free to do other tasks, like watching a movie or browsing the web. You still need to assign keybinds because Wild-Catch sends them to the WoW window directly, as opposed to system wide. It writes the guid of the bobber to the mouse-over location in memory before sending the interact with mouse-over key so that the fish can be caught. Memory writing wouldn't be necessary if I could fake the mouse location but I'm not sure that's possible without some sort of DLL injection which is more dangerous than what I'm doing now. Hopefully this clears things up.

----------


## Torpedoes

Updated for patch 6.2.2.20444. Please report any problems here.

----------


## viperjcs

> Updated for patch 6.2.2.20444. Please report any problems here.


Working good.

----------


## Greenfork1

Says "this version of the file is not compatible with the version of windows you are running. Check your computers system information to see weather you need a x86 (32-bit) or x64 (64-bit) version of the program then contact software publisher"

Running windows 7 32-bit

Any help would be appreciated  :Smile:

----------


## Torpedoes

> Running windows 7 32-bit


Yes, you need a 64-Bit version of Windows. There are several reasons for this:

Most people run 64-Bit Windows, by having only one version of the application, it reduces confusion, resulting in a better user experience.64-Bit Yeti-Bots applications work with both 32 and 64-Bit versions of WoW. Unlike 32 which only works with 32. Again, better experience.64-Bit compilers optimize for SSE extensions automatically (at least VC++ does). This leads to improved overall performance.Less testing and reduces the costs of maintaining a separate 32-Bit build of the application. I only got so much time in the day.

I hope this answers your question and I'm sorry that I'm not able to support you.

----------


## Greenfork1

Thanks a ton! i misread the thread and assumed you meant 32-bit windows not WoW. Makes since! 

Thanks for the reply!

+Rep

----------


## Raitshih

Yeah I can't get this it to loot anything. I have tried running both the bot program and wow in admin mode. Still doesn't wanna loot. I have tried 32-bit, still doesnt wanna loot. I have checked and changed the interact with mouseover 3-4 times. And yes, I have auto-loot enabled. Still no looting. It loots when im not using background mode. But when im using background mode it does nothing. Also tried disable all addons. I'm quite possibly retarded but I can't seem to fix it.

Edit: And yes im running the latest version of the program.

----------


## Torpedoes

> Yeah I can't get this it to loot anything. I have tried running both the bot program and wow in admin mode. Still doesn't wanna loot. I have tried 32-bit, still doesnt wanna loot. I have checked and changed the interact with mouseover 3-4 times. And yes, I have auto-loot enabled. Still no looting. It loots when im not using background mode. But when im using background mode it does nothing. Also tried disable all addons. I'm quite possibly retarded but I can't seem to fix it.


So it doesn't want to loot in background mode? Have you bound interact with mouse-over both in game and in the bot?




> And yes im running the latest version of the program.


The bot hasn't been updated since the launch of WoD, it will tell you when there is a new version.

----------


## Raitshih

> So it doesn't want to loot in background mode? Have you bound interact with mouse-over both in game and in the bot?


 Yeah I have, even changed it a couple of times. Still nothing.

----------


## malganiss

sounds nice! does it works

----------


## Raitshih

Anything? Anyone got a solution?

----------


## Torpedoes

> sounds nice! does it work?


Probably.




> Anything? Anyone got a solution?


Sorry I couldn't help you, could be a million and one reasons. I mean it appeared to work last time I tested it so I'm not too sure why it doesn't work for you.

----------


## Gribbelfritz

Seems like the mouse movement is bugged. It always moves UNDER the float, thus can't catch any fish. If I pre-highlight the float he can catch the fish. There should be a way to adjust the targeting a bit.

----------


## Torpedoes

> Seems like the mouse movement is bugged. It always moves UNDER the float, thus can't catch any fish. If I pre-highlight the float he can catch the fish. There should be a way to adjust the targeting a bit.


Do you have any addons affecting the size of the game? Could it be your resolution is too small or stretched? The mouse is moving where it's supposed to, it's usually the game display that's a bit off.

----------


## Gribbelfritz

I am using nUI

nUI : nUI: Core : World of Warcraft AddOns

Maybe you could add some sort off offset to correct the position?

----------


## Torpedoes

> I am using nUI


I think this might be one of those addons that could cause problems like these, you can verify by disabling all addons and trying again.




> Maybe you could add some sort off offset to correct the position?


I'm not sure I want to complicate the UI any further, I want to keep the bot simple. You can always use background mode or run without addons while you bot. A bit inconvenient but easier than trying to calibrate your cursor or fishing manually. Hopefully this fixes your problem, could also be a number of other issues but this one seems most likely.

----------


## Gribbelfritz

Yes, it is nUI, disabling fixed it. Also, background mode deosn't work, even without any addons enabled.

----------


## Xolve

Getting an 'unsupported version' error today.

----------


## Dominith

also getting unsupported version error :/

----------


## dizuane

Ditto - incorrect version (due to the 6.2.2A patch).

----------


## Torpedoes

Yep, I just woke up and saw the update. I'll get an update out first thing this afternoon when I get back!

----------


## Torpedoes

Updated for patch 6.2.2.20490. Please report any problems here.
Updated for patch 6.2.2.20574. Please report any problems here.

----------


## dizuane

Awesome! Thanks for this!

----------


## lempo

unsupported version again =(

----------


## Cronos

Is there a chance to get banned for using it?

I was thinking of using the bot to get some food mat for raiding but heard from friends that fishing bot is bannable ....true?

----------


## Torpedoes

> Is there a chance to get banned for using it?
> 
> I was thinking of using the bot to get some food mat for raiding but heard from friends that fishing bot is bannable ....true?


This program is against the TOS and is definitely bannable. That being said, I haven't heard of anybody getting banned as a result of automatic detection. Your chances of getting banned increase if you decide to bot 24/7, flood the market or have people report you. So use this at your own risk, also be sure to check out the FAQ for more information.

----------


## ZakZak

Might be a stupid question but im fairly new to all of this, how do you set it so it attaches a lure and a bait every ten minuets.
i understand where it is but i dont know how to bind it

----------


## Torpedoes

> Might be a stupid question but I'm fairly new to all of this, how do you set it so it attaches a lure and a bait every ten minuets. I understand where it is but i don't know how to bind it


Perhaps this will help.

----------


## Lg3667

Brilliant work! Thank you so much  :Smile:

----------


## Tamoko

Love it!!! just one problem that I am having...I am leveling my fishing but none of the item are going into my inventory...I am using ArkInventory so not sure if this could be the problem...Thxs Again

----------


## Torpedoes

> Love it!!! just one problem that I am having...I am leveling my fishing but none of the item are going into my inventory...I am using ArkInventory so not sure if this could be the problem...Thxs Again


Make sure to enable auto-loot in your interface settings.

----------


## madmoonkin

Any idea when yeti will update for the new patch? I just tried it and got the "unsupported game version" message.

----------


## Torpedoes

> Any idea when yeti will update for the new patch? I just tried it and got the "unsupported game version" message.


My goal is to get it out by the end of the day!

----------


## Torpedoes

Updated for patch 6.2.3.20726. Please report any problems here.

----------


## madmoonkin

Works great! Thank You!!!!!

----------


## jestersdance

> Updated for patch 6.2.3.20726. Please report any problems here.


Thanks so much!

----------


## Torpedoes

> is it still working and undetected?


Working? yeah, undetected? probably, haven't seen any reports since launch.

----------


## Pwrswitchd

Just wondering; does the bot auto-fish? I have read all the FAQs and what-not, I just don't understand. I have tried the bot, but from my end it doesn't(not meant to?).
Also, if it does auto-fish, then how do I get that to work?

----------


## Torpedoes

> Just wondering; does the bot auto-fish? I have read all the FAQs and what-not, I just don't understand. I have tried the bot, but from my end it doesn't(not meant to?).
> Also, if it does auto-fish, then how do I get that to work?


What good would a fishing bot be if it didn't auto-fish? Make sure you setup your keybindings correctly and enabled auto-loot in the games' interface settings. See this page for more information.

----------


## Pwrswitchd

> What good would a fishing bot be if it didn't auto-fish? Make sure you setup your keybindings correctly and enabled auto-loot in the games' interface settings. See this page for more information.


Ah, yes - apologies I was rather tired when I typed my original question, thank you for clearing all that up. I got it to work  :Smile:

----------


## Torpedoes

> Ah, yes - apologies I was rather tired when I typed my original question, thank you for clearing all that up. I got it to work


Glad to hear it, sorry for the late reply, I got a bit busy with work. Enjoy the bot.

----------


## Xempt9312

Hey, I am trying to use the bot today, but I am getting an unsupported game version. Not sure if you are aware or not.

----------


## Torpedoes

Updated for patch 6.2.3.20779. Please report any problems here.

----------


## neixze

Same here unsupported

----------


## Desoxyephedrine

Still says unsupported

----------


## Torpedoes

> Same here unsupported





> Still says unsupported


Are you guys on EU? if so you may need to wait a day for your servers to get patched. (Crappy design on my part I know).

----------


## mr.ed

works fine on EU atm, thanks for this nice bot. A suggestion: Could you make an option to the bindings, allowing to use several different keys as a sequence? This would be useful for baits, ie. fishing with one bait for 10min, afterwards applying another bait for 10min and so on. Could be implemented as a textfield saying "2,3,4,5" on a 10min timer instead of using only one key on a 10min timer, the application of yours should sequence the given keys internally. 

I tried a /castsequence macro with the baits, but it does not run reliably.

----------


## Torpedoes

> works fine on EU atm, thanks for this nice bot. A suggestion: Could you make an option to the bindings, allowing to use several different keys as a sequence? This would be useful for baits, ie. fishing with one bait for 10min, afterwards applying another bait for 10min and so on. Could be implemented as a textfield saying "2,3,4,5" on a 10min timer instead of using only one key on a 10min timer, the application of yours should sequence the given keys internally. 
> 
> I tried a /castsequence macro with the baits, but it does not run reliably.


You can have up to four different bindings on separate timers which could be used to accomplish this. I'm not sure why you need any more.

----------


## Desoxyephedrine

All good now, I noticed that game version in the Bot was different than the game one. Thanks, as usual, for this amazing tool!  :Smile:

----------


## mr.ed

> You can have up to four different bindings on separate timers which could be used to accomplish this. I'm not sure why you need any more.


I haven't found an algorithm that allows me to set four baits to be used using the keybinds without having them overwritten, that's why. E.g. 
Fire Ammonite Bait - keybind 2 - all 20min
Abyssal thingy Bait - keybind 3 - all 30min

minute 20: Fire Ammoite Bait, runs for 10 min
minute 30: Abyssal Bait, runs for 10min
minute 40: Fire Ammoite Bait, runs for 10 min
minute 50: no bait used
minute 60: Both baits used

If you want to use four different baits it only gets worse :-/

But nevermind, I wrote an addon that accomplished that. Unfortunately, this needs a lua unlocker, which is another potential reason for a ban (can't use UseContainerItem without an unlocker).

----------


## Torpedoes

> I haven't found an algorithm that allows me to set four baits to be used using the keybinds without having them overwritten, that's why. E.g. 
> Fire Ammonite Bait - keybind 2 - all 20min
> Abyssal thingy Bait - keybind 3 - all 30min
> 
> minute 20: Fire Ammoite Bait, runs for 10 min
> minute 30: Abyssal Bait, runs for 10min
> minute 40: Fire Ammoite Bait, runs for 10 min
> minute 50: no bait used
> minute 60: Both baits used
> ...


Man, just use this macro:



```
/cast Abyssal Gulper Eel Bait
/cast Blackwater Whiptail Bait
/cast Blind Lake Sturgeon Bait
/cast Fat Sleeper Bait
/cast Fire Ammonite Bait
/cast Jawless Skulker Bait
/cast Sea Scorpion Bait
```

It'll just cycle through the ones you have in your bag, put it on 10 minutes and forget about it. Also remember that the timer starts at zero then works its way up to what you specified, so if you set it for a 10 minute interval, it'll press the key after 10 minutes of using the bot, not when you first start it.

----------


## mr.ed

The macro won't help, cause it will use the first bait, then in the 10min of fishing it will most likely catch this exact bait again, so on the next iteration it will be used again. So you will end up with only one kind of fish caught for the whole session.

But yeah, I understand that this is perhaps a special request and as I solved it coding a quick addon that cycles through all baits I specified within the source code, it's alright for me and working perfectly  :Smile:  Thanks for your bot, it's easy to use and for your fast updates.

----------


## Sammm

> The macro won't help, cause it will use the first bait, then in the 10min of fishing it will most likely catch this exact bait again, so on the next iteration it will be used again. So you will end up with only one kind of fish caught for the whole session.
> 
> But yeah, I understand that this is perhaps a special request and as I solved it coding a quick addon that cycles through all baits I specified within the source code, it's alright for me and working perfectly  Thanks for your bot, it's easy to use and for your fast updates.


You could have just used a cast sequence macro


```
#showtooltip
/castsequence reset=15 Abyssal Gulper Eel Bait, Blackwater Whiptail Bait, Blind Lake Sturgeon Bait, Fat Sleeper Bait, Fire Ammonite Bait, Jawless Skulker Bait, Sea Scorpion Bait
```

----------


## freeloading

I'm having problem with it today...first time using it yesterday everything worked fine. Now today, after a couple of cast my toon would move forward and be in the water...already drowned a couple of times.

----------


## Torpedoes

> I'm having problem with it today...first time using it yesterday everything worked fine. Now today, after a couple of cast my toon would move forward and be in the water...already drowned a couple of times.


Disable click to move.

----------


## mr.ed

> You could have just used a cast sequence macro
> 
> 
> ```
> #showtooltip
> /castsequence reset=15 Abyssal Gulper Eel Bait, Blackwater Whiptail Bait, Blind Lake Sturgeon Bait, Fat Sleeper Bait, Fire Ammonite Bait, Jawless Skulker Bait, Sea Scorpion Bait
> ```


I tried, it sometimes "hung". Correct Bait icon was displayed, I had it in my bags, but nothing happened when I even manually pressed the key. I don't know what went wrong, but I assumed some internal problem. Was my first bet, though, yeah, so good idea. That resulted in over 10k Crescent Saberfish Flesh over the night  :Smile:

----------


## Palmaso

What an amazing fishbot. Just the way I wanted. Simple and easy without injection. 

But when I bind for example "1" to fishing, the bot presses SHIFT+1 instead. Is this intended for all keymappings or? Would be nice to have only "1" without a modifier so I can just shift+scroll to my "Fishing bar". Not a big issue but just curious  :Smile: 

Are you gonna keep this amazing bot working in Legion aswell Mr. Torpedoes? In that case I wanna know where I can give a donation for your work.

----------


## Torpedoes

> But when I bind for example "1" to fishing, the bot presses SHIFT+1 instead. Is this intended for all keymappings or? Would be nice to have only "1" without a modifier so I can just shift+scroll to my "Fishing bar". Not a big issue but just curious


Did you press the little plus next to it. If it's checked it'll use shift, see more information here.




> Are you gonna keep this amazing bot working in Legion aswell Mr. Torpedoes? In that case I wanna know where I can give a donation for your work.


I hope to and thanks for your support. If you're interested in donating, you may do so using paypal through [email protected].

----------


## Palmaso

> Did you press the little plus next to it. If it's checked it'll use shift, see more information
> 
> 
> .


DOH! I thought the "+" was to make the button Active =)
Thanks for your fast answer.

Will make a donation now and a bigger one when Legion arrives, like a carrot on a stick  :Cool: 

Big salute to developers like you Torpedoes, keep it up.

----------


## Poetica

I encounter issue, maybe its on my side or dunno. But when I fish in my garnison water and when i get standard fish + Lunarfall Cavedweller autoloot loots only first fish and recasts. I think its something up with addon waiting just for first loot or its on set timer, is there a chance to tweak some delay before loot and recast?

----------


## Torpedoes

> I encounter issue, maybe its on my side or dunno. But when I fish in my garnison water and when i get standard fish + Lunarfall Cavedweller autoloot loots only first fish and recasts. I think its something up with addon waiting just for first loot or its on set timer, is there a chance to tweak some delay before loot and recast?


Yeah I'm not sure why it would be doing that? Maybe there's some conflicting addon. I'll add a configurable delay or something of the sort in the future for sure though.

----------


## Torpedoes

Updated for patch 6.2.3.20886. Please report any problems here.

----------


## madmoonkin

> Updated for patch 6.2.3.20886. Please report any problems here.


Thanks!!!!

----------


## Poetica

Will test with new patch and report back about looting issue I encountered. Will strip all addons and test. Thx for update mate  :Wink:

----------


## Poetica

So far everything works fine, looting standard fish + Lunarfall Cavedweller without issue in last build even with full addons up. Tested on 2 accs on 2 diff machines one with addons up one stripped works on both, looted 2 times on each account seems fine  :Wink:  once again thx for great tool  :Wink:

----------


## sl350

Hi thanks for Wild Catch. I seem to have a problem that when I fish my toon runs towards the bobber when it loots. The settings are on default. I'm guessing its clicking the bobber twice so it makes the toon run to the bobber after it loots. Is there a way to adjust the looting? TY

----------


## Torpedoes

> Hi thanks for Wild Catch. I seem to have a problem that when I fish my toon runs towards the bobber when it loots. The settings are on default. I'm guessing its clicking the bobber twice so it makes the toon run to the bobber after it loots. Is there a way to adjust the looting? TY


Disable click to move.

----------


## sl350

> Disable click to move.


Doh! Never occurred to me. Thank you very much lol.

----------


## magickmann

I haven't tried this yet, but can multiple instances of it run at the same time? I multibox and wondered if it would run on each account at same time

----------


## Torpedoes

> I haven't tried this yet, but can multiple instances of it run at the same time? I multibox and wondered if it would run on each account at same time


In background mode, yes.

----------


## magickmann

> In background mode, yes.


Thank you!

Background Mode says "Caution: writes to game memory when enabled"

what does this mean? is this something that Blizz can detect?

----------


## Torpedoes

> Thank you!
> 
> Background Mode says "Caution: writes to game memory when enabled"
> 
> what does this mean? is this something that Blizz can detect?


See Yeti FAQ and Yeti Wild Catch

----------


## magickmann

> See Yeti FAQ and Yeti Wild Catch


Found it, thank you!

Wild catch dosent seem to want to work with my boxing program, Isboxer, but when I just start 2 instances of wow without Isboxer I am able to run wild catch on both.

----------


## Torpedoes

> Wild catch dosent seem to want to work with my boxing program, Isboxer, but when I just start 2 instances of wow without Isboxer I am able to run wild catch on both.


What happens?

----------


## magickmann

> What happens?


Nothing happens.

Not a big deal cause if I'm fishing I really don't need to be running the boxing program. ill just open the separate windowed accounts and then run wild catch, then when done fishing log all off and relog with isboxer when I need to multibox.

----------


## Torpedoes

> Nothing happens.
> 
> Not a big deal cause if I'm fishing I really don't need to be running the boxing program. ill just open the separate windowed accounts and then run wild catch, then when done fishing log all off and relog with isboxer when I need to multibox.


Can you select the WoW window at least?

----------


## magickmann

Blizzard must have changed something this week, wild catch not working correctly when running in background mode. It will cast and catch but the fish wont go in bags, yes I have space lol!, then it recasts and catch the fish and again fish not going in bags. Worked fine last week and I even had 5 instances of wow and 5 instances of wild catch running and all were catching fine in background mode, now not even 1 will run in background mode. Anyone else having problem with background mode this week?

Thanks!

----------


## gippy

It was working fine for me 2 days ago on 2 accounts at the same time, might sound stupid but do you have auto loot enabled?

----------


## Exystredofar

Quick heads up, I was using this on a spare account, had the background option turned on 75% of the time for convenience. When I came home from work this afternoon, that license had been banned for 6 months, and the email mentioned something about people reporting me. This most likely was from people I was undercutting on the fish market daily reporting me and GMs looked into it, as overnight last night my character had definitely moved from the position I always fish from in my garrison. I still think this bot is probably the safest for fish botting at the moment, but just wanted to let you know. Great bot and I definitely plan on continuing to use it in the future!

----------


## Torpedoes

> Quick heads up, I was using this on a spare account, had the background option turned on 75% of the time for convenience. When I came home from work this afternoon, that license had been banned for 6 months, and the email mentioned something about people reporting me. This most likely was from people I was undercutting on the fish market daily reporting me and GMs looked into it, as overnight last night my character had definitely moved from the position I always fish from in my garrison. I still think this bot is probably the safest for fish botting at the moment, but just wanted to let you know. Great bot and I definitely plan on continuing to use it in the future!


Sorry to hear about your ban, but that's to be expected. Did your bot account reside on the same account as your main (or any other accounts)? and did those accounts also get banned?

----------


## sharkyx1x

> Quick heads up, I was using this on a spare account, had the background option turned on 75% of the time for convenience. When I came home from work this afternoon, that license had been banned for 6 months, and the email mentioned something about people reporting me. This most likely was from people I was undercutting on the fish market daily reporting me and GMs looked into it, as overnight last night my character had definitely moved from the position I always fish from in my garrison. I still think this bot is probably the safest for fish botting at the moment, but just wanted to let you know. Great bot and I definitely plan on continuing to use it in the future!


Sounds like an Honnor Buddy Ban considering a TON of Honnor Buddy 6 month bans just went out on that same day, Also considering you are the only user to really post here out of the thousands that prolly use this. Dont expect you to fess up as most dont but 1+1 and all

----------


## tibetfan

Hi all!

First, I'd like to thank everyone that contributed to the making of this bot and making it free.

I've just tried to use it and experienced the following behaviour: while in fishing mode with wow window in focus, when the bob starts moving, the cursor jumps to some location that seems to have a fixed offset from the actual bob position. I.e. no matter where the bob is thrown at the cast of the rod, the cursor jumps towards it but say +5cm to the right and +2cm down from it. As if something's wrong with its coordinate calculation.

I tried zooming the camera in and out but it didn't help. 
Could it be the game video resolution (as I chose the lower one for the windowed mode) ?
Or what else could cause this?

Any input is appreciated.

----------


## Torpedoes

> Hi all!
> 
> First, I'd like to thank everyone that contributed to the making of this bot and making it free.
> 
> I've just tried to use it and experienced the following behaviour: while in fishing mode with wow window in focus, when the bob starts moving, the cursor jumps to some location that seems to have a fixed offset from the actual bob position. I.e. no matter where the bob is thrown at the cast of the rod, the cursor jumps towards it but say +5cm to the right and +2cm down from it. As if something's wrong with its coordinate calculation.
> 
> I tried zooming the camera in and out but it didn't help. 
> Could it be the game video resolution (as I chose the lower one for the windowed mode) ?
> Or what else could cause this?
> ...


Hi, thanks for your support. I heard of this problem before and I think the problem was with some addon. I would try disabling your addons.

----------


## tibetfan

> Hi, thanks for your support. I heard of this problem before and I think the problem was with some addon. I would try disabling your addons.


Ok, just disabled the addons altogether, and it didn't help. The cursor still jumps to the same offset as before.

Is there any sort of debug mode or a way to turn on logging to check what's happening?

----------


## cheaptoad

Maybe I'm dumb. But, I can't find instructions on how to use this.

Help:shh:

----------


## Torpedoes

> Ok, just disabled the addons altogether, and it didn't help. The cursor still jumps to the same offset as before.
> 
> Is there any sort of debug mode or a way to turn on logging to check what's happening?


There's no debug mode unfortunately, have you tried playing around with the resolution, like windowed mode, etc?




> Maybe I'm dumb. But, I can't find instructions on how to use this.


What sort of instructions where you looking for? this should just work out of the box (or that's the goal anyway).

Maybe this will help.

----------


## TehVoyager

Torpedoes, is there a method this can be used in order to manually cast for pool fishing?

----------


## Torpedoes

> Torpedoes, is there a method this can be used in order to manually cast for pool fishing?


Yes, don't assign a cast key and start the bot. It will click the bobber when it detects a catch. You can even start and stop the bot quickly with F12.

----------


## Exystredofar

> Sorry to hear about your ban, but that's to be expected. Did your bot account reside on the same account as your main (or any other accounts)? and did those accounts also get banned?


Sorry for the slow response. Yeah my bot license was on my main battle.net account, but my other licenses were not touched at all and my gold profits are safely in my bank guild, so everything seems good. I haven't touched the gold in my guild bank yet though just to be safe.

----------


## Torpedoes

> Sorry for the slow response. Yeah my bot license was on my main battle.net account, but my other licenses were not touched at all and my gold profits are safely in my bank guild, so everything seems good. I haven't touched the gold in my guild bank yet though just to be safe.


Thanks for the response, it helps a lot!

----------


## Ichiboo

> Quick heads up, I was using this on a spare account, had the background option turned on 75% of the time for convenience. When I came home from work this afternoon, that license had been banned for 6 months, and the email mentioned something about people reporting me. This most likely was from people I was undercutting on the fish market daily reporting me and GMs looked into it, as overnight last night my character had definitely moved from the position I always fish from in my garrison. I still think this bot is probably the safest for fish botting at the moment, but just wanted to let you know. Great bot and I definitely plan on continuing to use it in the future!


Hey man, sorry to hear about the ban  :Frown: 

Since Torpedos has posted Wild Catch, I've used it for about 5 hours per day, primarily with the background option on as well. Something I would suggest is that if you do material farming of any sort, you "launder" it. In this case, either pass the items off in a Gbank and/or craft the items into raid consumables - this will help with the reports in the future.

Regardless of the bot, if you use the materials farmed for crafted goods, that tends to get more overlooked than posting 5k+ fish flesh every day :P

----------


## Evilpookie

Very nice, Interface clean & simple to use. However when i focus my game screen, it tells me "Insufficient Privileges" I'm running the bot in admin mode and still same error, Does this not support the WoW 1.12? also im using Win 10

----------


## Evilpookie

Also a tip for anyone running the 1.12.1 Patch looking for a Auto lure macro. 

_/run for bag = 0,4,1 do for slot = 1, 16, 1 do local name = GetContainerItemLink(bag,slot); if name and string.find(name, "INSERT BAIT NAME HERE") then UseContainerItem(bag,slot); PickupInventoryItem(16); end; end; end_

This macro will search for your bait in your bags and will auto apply to your equipped fishing pole. Simply paste this into your macro menu, Replace the "INSERT BAIT NAME HERE" with your bait name. 
Also, Don't delete the quotation marks, if you do the macro simply wont work.

----------


## Torpedoes

> When i focus my game screen, it tells me "Insufficient Privileges" I'm running the bot in admin mode and still same error


That's interesting, I'm actually not sure, I've only done limited testing on Windows 10 and it seemed to work. But that error could happen for many reasons, one could be that OpenProcess is failing :-/




> Does this not support the WoW 1.12? also im using Win 10


No, it only supports the current live version of the game. I might be able to support previous patches but nothing below WoD, or perhaps 5.4 but probably not. Depends on Legion honestly and how much things change.

----------


## WiNiFiX

> Does this not support the WoW 1.12? also im using Win 10


You can use https://github.com/winifix/Fishbot-1.12.1 for 1.12.1, it supports windows 10, but your game may crash when you close the bot, windows 7 or below has no crashing.
You can work around the crashing by updating the original end-scene bytes which are shown when you run the application, but I wont go into details on that you either know how to do it or you don't.

----------


## Yavanna

It works like a charm. Thank you!

----------


## Nwonknu7

I used a lot of fishing bots for several years including this one and never got banned.
However nowadays seems like it is far more dangerous if you are not careful, i'd like to use it again but i don't wanna lose my acc.
Anyways, keep it up!

----------


## scylla

Is this only for retail? It says wrong game version when trying to use it on a private server that has WoD 6.2.3

Server is at https://firestorm-servers.com/en/ incase you needed to check out their launcher.

----------


## Torpedoes

> Is this only for retail? It says wrong game version when trying to use it on a private server that has WoD 6.2.3
> 
> Server is at https://firestorm-servers.com/en/ incase you needed to check out their launcher.


Hi, this currently only supports the latest live version of the game. Sorry, I just havn't gotten around to fixing that yet :-/

----------


## shrink1991

Will give this a try! Looks promising  :Smile:  Thanks @Torpedoes

----------


## Torpedoes

Updated for patch 6.2.4.21336. Please report any problems here.
Updated for patch 6.2.4.21348. Please report any problems here.
Updated for patch 6.2.4.21355. Please report any problems here.

----------


## shrink1991

Hey @Torpedoes, I've just redownloaded the client. It states unsupported game version though, running as admin and without running as admin. I've just downloaded a small patch (~70mb) though and it states game version 6.2.4.21345 now. I will await the update.

Kind Regards,

----------


## zplatter

Same happened to me, used the bot before server restart, can't use it now, so something happened after last server reset to destroy your bot  :Frown: 

I have patch 6.2.4.21348

----------


## bigbruver

Same issue, unsupported game issue. Worked fine after your update last night, set it to fish overnight, it stopped after an hour or so and now I have a new version ( 6.2.4.21348 ) and it doesn't work. Thanks for all your updates, blizz got sneaky with a minor fix patch overnight.

----------


## Torpedoes

> Hey @Torpedoes, I've just redownloaded the client. It states unsupported game version though, running as admin and without running as admin. I've just downloaded a small patch (~70mb) though and it states game version 6.2.4.21345 now. I will await the update.


Hi, you don't actually need to redownload the client. That client hasn't been updated since September of 2014. It autoupdates whenever you launch it. If you need to redownload it, you'll get a message.

P.S. It's updated now.

----------


## amped2424

> Hi, you don't actually need to redownload the client. That client hasn't been updated since September of 2014. It autoupdates whenever you launch it. If you need to redownload it, you'll get a message.
> 
> P.S. It's updated now.


Hmm keeps saying insufficient or unsupported game verison

----------


## intruder716

> Hi, you don't actually need to redownload the client. That client hasn't been updated since September of 2014. It autoupdates whenever you launch it. If you need to redownload it, you'll get a message.
> 
> P.S. It's updated now.


The client is not updating, doesn't know its out of date until I try to fish.

----------


## Torpedoes

> The client is not updating, doesn't know its out of date until I try to fish.


You're going to have to be more clear. What's happening? Also what's your WoW build?

----------


## intruder716

> You're going to have to be more clear. What's happening? Also what's your WoW build?


Its working now! Thank You

----------


## mitchy912

There was another small patch today which made the bot become unsupported again Torpedoes  :Frown: 

edit: We're at patch 6.2.4.21355, and I'm not sure if their doing another update but servers go down for an hour tonight.

----------


## intruder716

Yep still unsupported game version.

----------


## sirbri32

> Yep still unsupported game version.


Yup, still down today

----------


## rawr411

I have got the same problem "Unsupported Game Version"

----------


## jestersdance

Still "Unsupported Game Version"

----------


## jestersdance

It is working now.

----------


## stickydrama

can confirm it's working again, thank you!

----------


## Torpedoes

Updated for patch 6.2.4.21463. Please report any problems here.

----------


## R3imo

Still says unsupported game version.

----------


## Addah990

Nevermind I'm using the wrong patch.

----------


## Phweak

I can't seem to get it to actually start doing anything. Well...it does the random jump, but that's it. I was looking for an FAQ section on the main site but this is all I could find. I don't see any errors or anything...

Update/Edit: I realized I needed to bind the fishing skill to a key (duh), but I still haven't figured out background mode. I'm supposed to bind the 'interact' key to something? what am I supposed to bind to work this in background mode?

Newest Update: Ok, so there is a bind called "Interact with Mouseover" in the targeting keybinds in the WoW settings. So it turns out I just had a case of the dumb this whole time. Great software man! Cheers!

----------


## derpydust

Hello.
First off all a big thumps up for people / teams that still offer their programs for free.
I'm intrested to try it on my account mainly just to lvl fishing to 700.
I'm not planning to use the bot to like gain money of it.
How big are the chance of a ban? And lets say that i get banned for how long is the ban? (Never been banned before and never used a bot before)

----------


## Torpedoes

> How big are the chance of a ban?


A ban is always possible but I know several people who have botted through most of WoD, made millions of gold and never got banned.

----------


## JustRob

I noticed sometimes it will re-cast without looting, even though I have auto loot enabled. Do you know what might be causing this?

----------


## Kladdkakan

> How big are the chance of a ban? And lets say that i get banned for how long is the ban? (Never been banned before and never used a bot before)



Six months usually, then 18. You might get away with just 42 hours or whatever but most likely 6 months, depending on the severity of banning. I've botted for....days straight and never had any issues, just make sure to turn on away or busy or whatever so in case battle.net friends whisper you or guildies so you're not just hanging around for days without answering. Taking breaks is also good, I normally take like an hour break or so between 8-hour sessions. Obviously, blizzard could target this any moment but I don't think they will, there's bigger fish to fry so to speak.

----------


## Torpedoes

> I noticed sometimes it will re-cast without looting, even though I have auto loot enabled. Do you know what might be causing this?


Yeah the bot doesn't really compensate for lag, it sorta just assumes that once the loot window is open that it's safe to recast. Maybe I'll put in a delay or some sort of check one of these days.

----------


## coacholee

Hello is there anyway to get the 6.2.3 compatible version of this bot? I'm on a private server.

----------


## Torpedoes

> Hello is there anyway to get the 6.2.3 compatible version of this bot? I'm on a private server.


Most of the code should work for that version of the client but you'll need to get the correct offsets. I'm sure you can find a lot of those offsets from the various offset threads on these forums but you'd probably be on your own for some of them.

----------


## lindachen87

hi, first of all I want to thank the author and others for the input

i do have a question about wild-catch.

I want to use lure. In bindings, I set "specials" to "f1" and 10 min. 
"f1" is a macro: 
/cast bright baubles
/cast Abyssal Gulper Eel Bait
/cast Blackwater Whiptail Bait

the problem is everytime bot only cast bright baubles and seems to ignore all the bait cast command.

am i doing something wrong here?
thank you.

--------------edit--------------
actually bot does use bait. But it seems that it only use the 1st bait (Abyssal Gulper Eel Bait). Is it a intended behavior?

----------


## Torpedoes

Arn't those cast macros just reading from top to bottom based on whether or not the cast succeeds, it doesn't actually do a sequence I don't think.

----------


## Gnthr

Hi, I just started using wildcatch and it works perfectly, but it has one important flaw for me... it doesn't loot the fish it catches.
Do you have any solutions for this? (thanks in advance).

----------


## Torpedoes

> Hi, I just started using wildcatch and it works perfectly, but it has one important flaw for me... it doesn't loot the fish it catches.
> Do you have any solutions for this? (thanks in advance).


Yeah, enable auto-loot in the interface settings.

----------


## Snorkelen

Hello! I really like this bot of yours, it is really good! But i'm wondering if it "simulates" left or right mousebutton when clicking the bobber?? If you dont understand why im asking this question, check "Bots Questions & Requests" and read my thread.

Thanks!

----------


## Torpedoes

> Hello! I really like this bot of yours, it is really good! But i'm wondering if it "simulates" left or right mousebutton when clicking the bobber?? If you dont understand why im asking this question, check "Bots Questions & Requests" and read my thread.
> 
> Thanks!


Robot, at least on Windows, swaps the left and right mouse buttons depending on the system settings. So for right-handed mice Wild-Catch presses the right physical mouse button, on left-handed mice configured in the system, Wild-Catch presses the left physical mouse button. I have not tested this personally but that's the way it should work. I can't speak for other bots though. Hope this answers your question. If you can't seem to get it to work, you can always enable background mode.

----------


## Snorkelen

> Robot, at least on Windows, swaps the left and right mouse buttons depending on the system settings. So for right-handed mice Wild-Catch presses the right physical mouse button, on left-handed mice configured in the system, Wild-Catch presses the left physical mouse button. I have not tested this personally but that's the way it should work. I can't speak for other bots though. Hope this answers your question. If you can't seem to get it to work, you can always enable background mode.


Thank you! The bot works great, it was just a random question that popped up in my mind.

----------


## t4c

is this bot extra safe? like the safest possible way to bot in wow? Serious question.... did this get hit with honorbuddy/cr ban waves or what?

----------


## Torpedoes

> is this bot extra safe? like the safest possible way to bot in wow? Serious question.... did this get hit with honorbuddy/cr ban waves or what?


No bot is 100% safe, however, I have not personally seen people get banned for using wild-Catch other than the usual 24/7 botters reported by players. Please see the FAQ for more details.

----------


## Gankfest

I´m getting the unsupported game version man. Is it because of the maintenance?
The bot works great btw!

----------


## outcry

> I´m getting the unsupported game version man. Is it because of the maintenance?


Yup. New game version.

----------


## Elite58

Thanks for the bot.
Its simple to use and does exactly what it says it does, did my dalaran fountain achievement using this plus also fish up all my mats for +125 food for the week plus extra to sell some, saves me from having to do it myself. Probably used for around 100hrs so far and haven't had any issues

Thanks heaps  :Smile:

----------


## Ziddy1337

> I´m getting the unsupported game version man. Is it because of the maintenance?
> The bot works great btw!


Yep, there was a small patch to enable the Warcraft movie transmog items.

----------


## Snorkelen

I don't know anything about coding etc but i think this is the BEST and SAFEST Fishing Bot available to public as of now! I don't know how to properly set up the use of baits or so but it doesn't matter since i only fish for a few minutes then fish by hand...

The only way possible to get banned from this (except if it would get detected which i highly doubt) is through player-reports, flooding the AH with shitsloads of fish, sitting in your Garrison fishing for many hours without any breaks etc. Be smart when using any kind of bot!!!

Fish is the only thing i'm willing to bot these days btw...

----------


## kellywill

> Yep, there was a small patch to enable the Warcraft movie transmog items.


is there an update mine still doesn't work?

----------


## Torpedoes

> I´m getting the unsupported game version man. Is it because of the maintenance?


Hey, there was a small patch on Tuesday. I'll try to get an update out by the end of the day (around 8 or 9 EST).

EDIT: Pushed to Thursday / Friday depending on the state of the PTR.

----------


## outcry

> Hey, there was a small patch on Tuesday. I'll try to get an update out by the end of the day (around 8 or 9 EST).


Sweet! love your work! Thanks!

----------


## kellywill

great thanks so much

----------


## Torpedoes

Hey, so there was actually another update today, I'm guessing they're doing their usual flurry of updates. As such, I'm going to wait till tomorrow or Friday afternoon at the latest. Sorry, I'm sure you guys understand.

----------


## Gankfest

> Hey, so there was actually another update today, I'm guessing they're doing their usual flurry of updates. As such, I'm going to wait till tomorrow or Friday afternoon at the latest. Sorry, I'm sure you guys understand.


Of course we do man, no worries. Thank you for this awesome bot.

----------


## Mobz10001

Anyone got banned with the bot ban wave from today using this?

----------


## tangledlights

No bans here, fingers crossed and knocking on wood. I only recently started using Wild Catch before the latest patch disabled it and am cautiously optimistic. I am only using it for a little bit at a time as needed (working on fishing achievements, not fishing for profit) and am not using background mode.

----------


## Torpedoes

Updated for patch 6.2.4.21742. Please report any problems here.

----------


## kellywill

> Anyone got banned with the bot ban wave from today using this?


no ban here has there been a lot today?

----------


## tangledlights

> no ban here has there been a lot today?


HonorBuddy got their third ban wave in a year today, apparently. Sitting tight for a bit before using Wild Catch again, to see if anyone has any ban reports.

----------


## Torpedoes

> HonorBuddy got their third ban wave in a year today, apparently. Sitting tight for a bit before using Wild Catch again, to see if anyone has any ban reports.


HonorBuddy does a lot of unsafe things doesn't it? The that's why they keep getting banned? That and they're not free and really popular. In the Diablo world, for instance, Ros-Bot didn't get banned until they started charging money for it.

----------


## Narcnarc

Several accounts banned using HB. Main account, which I only use this on, is still kicking. Wouldn't expect anything else really. Don't think you could have a smaller footprint than this.

----------


## Gankfest

> Anyone got banned with the bot ban wave from today using this?


No ban. I use wild catch on 2 accounts (no background mode though) and nothing.

----------


## Torpedoes

> Don't think you could have a smaller footprint than this.


 (Writing Bots with Robot-js)This is the most secure fishing bot you can create, but it's slightly tricky to set up. It's on par with something written in other VM languages like Java. But of course you could also use something like Windows containers to become completely undetectable but I think that would be overkill. It's a balance between security and ease of use.

----------


## Narcnarc

> (Writing Bots with Robot-js)This is the most secure fishing bot you can create, but it's slightly tricky to set up. It's on par with something written in other VM languages like Java. But of course you could also use something like Windows containers to become completely undetectable but I think that would be overkill. It's a balance between security and ease of use.


Wow, thanks so much for sharing! I think I'm done with more advanced bots. Really just want to stay safe, so I think I'll set this up.

----------


## Torpedoes

> Wow, thanks so much for sharing! I think I'm done with more advanced bots. Really just want to stay safe, so I think I'll set this up.


If you're a developer you can really make this thing amazing. But you can't really do background mode in it (yet).

----------


## Narcnarc

> If you're a developer you can really make this thing amazing. But you can't really do background mode in it (yet).


I am a developer  :Smile: . Background mode is no issue for me as safety is my main priority. Now that I've gotten a chance to look into this more after getting home from work, just a big thanks again, man. Taking time out of your schedule and making this more accessible for people like myself is greatly appreciated.

----------


## Torpedoes

> I am a developer . Background mode is no issue for me as safety is my main priority. Now that I've gotten a chance to look into this more after getting home from work, just a big thanks again, man. Taking time out of your schedule and making this more accessible for people like myself is greatly appreciated.


Have fun, if you need new offsets for future updates be sure to check out the memory editing section. At least for the fishing bot I post all the relevant offsets you need.

----------


## Narcnarc

> Have fun, if you need new offsets for future updates be sure to check out the memory editing section. At least for the fishing bot I post all the relevant offsets you need.


 Yeah, I was just looking into that. Where do you release the offsets? Couldn't find them.

----------


## Torpedoes

> Yeah, I was just looking into that. Where do you release the offsets? Couldn't find them.


http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post3430757 ([WoW] [6.2.4.21742] Release Info Dump Thread)

----------


## Narcnarc

> http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post3430757 ([WoW] [6.2.4.21742] Release Info Dump Thread)


Thanks a lot!

----------


## FlashlightHD

@Torpedoes

I want to say thank you from all users of your bot. The most users of honorbuddy got banned. Some people reserved a 18 month bann, some pple 6 month and a view pple got permanent banned. I used wildcatch over 4 months and caught more then 30000 fishes. I scrolled trough facebook and i saw a post with the title:" Blizzard banned more then thousand of players for used 3rd party software" and i was very scared. But it seems my account is untouched and always unbanned.

You do a great job, and i just let you know that love you and your work.

Have a nice day,
me

----------


## Torpedoes

> @Torpedoes
> 
> I want to say thank you from all users of your bot. The most users of honorbuddy got banned. Some people reserved a 18 month bann, some pple 6 month and a view pple got permanent banned. I used wildcatch over 4 months and caught more then 30000 fishes. I scrolled trough facebook and i saw a post with the title:" Blizzard banned more then thousand of players for used 3rd party software" and i was very scared. But it seems my account is untouched and always unbanned.
> 
> You do a great job, and i just let you know that love you and your work.
> 
> Have a nice day,
> me


Thanks for your support. I try my best.

----------


## Klagera

I wonder if anyone got banned from using background mode? I am dying to use it so I could use my pc at the same time >.<, how likely would it cause a ban?

----------


## Torpedoes

> I wonder if anyone got banned from using background mode? I am dying to use it so I could use my pc at the same time >.<, how likely would it cause a ban?


At the moment, I haven't heard of anybody getting banned and I personally used background mode when I was botting during early WoD. Obviously that could change, but probably not until Legion. That being said, only you can make this decision for yourself.

----------


## Klagera

> At the moment, I haven't heard of anybody getting banned and I personally used background mode when I was botting during early WoD. Obviously that could change, but probably not until Legion. That being said, only you can make this decision for yourself.


Yeah I think I will just stick to over night fishing, seeing the recent hit on HB I think Blizzard developed some sort of detection.

By the way thank you so much for this, awesome work!

----------


## tangledlights

Using it for the Draenor Angler achievement right now, I've noticed it gets a little finicky after a bit. It'll either stop casting or stop catching until I restart the program. Also, sometimes it casts multiple times in a row very rapidly before settling down again. Not sure what happens.

----------


## Torpedoes

> It'll either stop casting or stop catching until I restart the program.


Have you properly configured your settings, such as human characteristics and time limits?




> Also, sometimes it casts multiple times in a row very rapidly before settling down again.


Perhaps your character isn't angled very well and it has to retry casting multiple times to hit the water. It could also be that you're lagging so the bot doesn't register the fact that you're already casting?

----------


## dcrvtec

> Using it for the Draenor Angler achievement right now, I've noticed it gets a little finicky after a bit. It'll either stop casting or stop catching until I restart the program. Also, sometimes it casts multiple times in a row very rapidly before settling down again. Not sure what happens.


I might try this bot since I just got my L3 shack, but the fastest way to get Draenor Angler is to use fishing nets on your Garrison ships. Well, it is at least a way to get it done while you are doing something else in game.

----------


## tangledlights

> Have you properly configured your settings, such as human characteristics and time limits?
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps your character isn't angled very well and it has to retry casting multiple times to hit the water. It could also be that you're lagging so the bot doesn't register the fact that you're already casting?


Human characteristics is toggled on (though I'm not 100% sure what it does, it's not really documented as to what it does). Is that why it pauses all the time? When it stops casting, it seems to happen pretty randomly about 5-10 minutes into using the bot. I don't use the bot unattended, so I usually restart it when I notice it happening. I don't set time limits because again, I don't let it run unattended and I usually am only using it for about an hour here and there, and am manually fishing a lot of other times.

This is casting into open water, there are no "too shallow" areas. I wouldn't think I was lagging, I get a pretty consistent 20ms on my server.

----------


## Torpedoes

> It's not really documented as to what it does.


Take a look here and here.

----------


## tangledlights

> Take a look here and here.


Thank you, idk how I missed that in the FAQ.  :Smile:  I saw the overview, it didn't really describe what that setting does, but the FAQ clears it up. Mysteries solved, thank you!

----------


## Torpedoes

> idk how I missed that in the FAQ.


Probably just bad user design on my part :-(

----------


## Jackie Chan

Something i do wrong, first he looted things and now he loot nothing only fishing... anybody knows the solutions?

----------


## dkdi

There's been an update so the "Unsupported Game Version" error is back. Any ETA on an offsets update?

----------


## Torpedoes

> There's been an update so the "Unsupported Game Version" error is back. Any ETA on an offsets update?


Really? Whats the new build, I don't see anything on live or the PTR.

----------


## Jackie Chan

For me working, but i dont can make what he loot the fish and not only fish another... yes this help my skill to gain more but not to give me more fish  :Frown:

----------


## Torpedoes

> For me working, but i dont can make what he loot the fish and not only fish another... yes this help my skill to gain more but not to give me more fish


mmm, okay I'll have to take a look.

----------


## dkdi

Ah, I see. I got it working. Apparently, the program will not recognize WoW as the correct version if you launch the game via the WoW-64.exe instead of the Battle.net launcher? I tried both and launching via the Wow-64.exe leads to the program thinking the game is an unsupported version.

----------


## Ashton187

Running the bot as admin and i'm not able to get the background setting to work. Just always tells me to focus on the window.

----------


## SuperKop

Awesome fishing bot. Simple setup and great for getting the Darkmoon Daggermaw right now. Ran for a few hours yesterday morning. Ran for a few hours last night then let it shut itself down. Great work!

----------


## Dragaen

I frikkin love this program!

So easy to use!
So good!
Keep up the good work Torpedoes

Btw
Are you planning on keeping this updated for Legion?
I used it in the beginning of WoD and loved it =), just hope I dont get the banhammer during legion  :Smile:

----------


## Torpedoes

> Are you planning on keeping this updated for Legion?


Not sure yet.

----------


## Jaladhjin

> Not sure yet.


Beeecaaauuuse you might not play any of Legion or just onto bigger better projects ? :-D

----------


## Ashton187

> Running the bot as admin and i'm not able to get the background setting to work. Just always tells me to focus on the window.


Torpedoes Any help?

----------


## Torpedoes

> Beeecaaauuuse you might not play any of Legion or just onto bigger better projects ? :-D


Here are some of my reasons (I'm not keeping it a secret)

Blizzard might finally crack down on client securityMy apps and I might become targeted by BlizzardI might quit WoW and my hacking activitiesI might go back to doing indie game developmentI might actually get a life (even I laughed at that one)

That being said Robot will still be maintained, I'm just referring to Yeti-Bots.




> Torpedoes Any help?


Are you focusing the WoW window when you get the message?

----------


## Jaladhjin

Well as much as I'd like to see rising challenge bring forth a new breed of cheats..

It may be time for a lot of end users to move on too..

Tbh I didn't know what robot was just yeti.

Sad to see you go if you do but at least you're making the decision instead of hanging on all angsty & hatery [emoji1]

----------


## Torpedoes

> Well as much as I'd like to see rising challenge bring forth a new breed of cheats.


It'll happen regardless of what I do. 




> Sad to see you go if you do but at least you're making the decision instead of hanging on all angsty & hatery


I never really understood the whole elitist culture thing. I also don't know why there's so much player hating going on in the "hacker" community. I'm just in it because I like it and I want to learn something new. All these people getting mad and "angsty" is just obnoxious and not at all how professional developers should behave. I'm just happy that people enjoy my work.

----------


## Ashton187

> Are you focusing the WoW window when you get the message?


Yeah, i focus on the window, let it fish and then i alt tab to do something else and it doesn't actually fish at all. It just stops interacting with WoW.

EDIT:

Now when i enable background mode and focus on the WoW window, it'll cast, but never actually click on the bob when there is a bite.

----------


## Torpedoes

> Now when i enable background mode and focus on the WoW window, it'll cast, but never actually click on the bob when there is a bite.


Right, did you set your interact with mouseover key in the game and bot keybinding settings?

----------


## Ashton187

> Right, did you set your interact with mouseover key in the game and bot keybinding settings?


Yes, my cast key is 2 and my interact with mouseover is ` (Tilde)

----------


## Ashton187

Still broke. Redownloaded it and it still will not work in background mode.

----------


## Torpedoes

> Still broke. Redownloaded it and it still will not work in background mode.


Yeah, sorry for being quiet, I'm just not sure. I'll test it again on my end but if it works then I don't know why it doesn't for you.

----------


## Darkwingdan

Hi @Torpedoes

Thanks for the bot, it works perfectly, been using it in background mode for a while, no complaints.

Hoping you keep it updated for legion!  :Smile:

----------


## Malovent

Hi Torpedos

Recently, on another bot forum,there was an attempt to detect bots and whatnot, is this safe to use? I know there is always a risk with bots, but had to ask

----------


## DoubleAgentWard

As i understand its completely external. And on your website it seems like it is actually not only undetected, but undetectable? Is this the case ? (I know that there will always be a risk of reports, or manual checking from gms, but is the software itself ACTUALLY undetectable or did i just understand it wrong?)

----------


## Torpedoes

> Recently, on another bot forum,there was an attempt to detect bots and whatnot, is this safe to use? I know there is always a risk with bots, but had to ask


You'll have to link the post but as far as I know the only bot getting targeted is HonorBuddy. I still haven't heard of any bans targeting casual fishing bots.




> As i understand its completely external. And on your website it seems like it is actually not only undetected, but undetectable? Is this the case ? (I know that there will always be a risk of reports, or manual checking from gms, but is the software itself ACTUALLY undetectable or did i just understand it wrong?)


This bot is NOT undetectable. It just so happens that Blizzard doesn't really care at the moment. But that can change as we've seen with Diablo 3. Will this happen in WoW? probably not until Legion but even then they might choose to do nothing. We'll just have to wait and see.

----------


## iblackihiawk

> You'll have to link the post but as far as I know the only bot getting targeted is HonorBuddy. I still haven't heard of any bans targeting casual fishing bots.
> 
> 
> 
> This bot is NOT undetectable. It just so happens that Blizzard doesn't really care at the moment. But that can change as we've seen with Diablo 3. Will this happen in WoW? probably not until Legion but even then they might choose to do nothing. We'll just have to wait and see.


I realize bots all bots are potentially detectable, but if we are not writing it into memory with background mode is it even possible for them to detect it outside of monitoring programs we are running?

All previous fishing bots that are not in background mode have not ever really been detected.

Thanks for the fishing bot though. I never thought anything could be better than Mrfishit, but this is. (although its basically the same)

----------


## Torpedoes

> I realize bots all bots are potentially detectable, but if we are not writing it into memory with background mode is it even possible for them to detect it outside of monitoring programs we are running?


This version of background mode is relatively safe as it does not patch any functions and only writes into one variable in the data section. But it raises the risk which is why the option (and warning) is there. Is detection possible? yes. Will they care? probably not, at least not until the patch.

----------


## Muzza01

Yeah background mode isn't working for me either. I set the ingame keybind for Interact with mouseover to G, and Interact in the programs settings to G, and yet it will not interact with the bobber, either with the game focused or unfocused. Not sure what I'm doing wrong here...

EDIT: I got it working. I think it was a rather silly fix, actually. I had to click again the + symbol next to interact section. Doing so 'locked' in the keybind, so to say, and suddenly it started working.

----------


## Gankfest

Hey @Torpedoes
Your bot works very well, i hope you update it for Legion, and if you decide not to, still many thanks for it.

----------


## Torpedoes

> Your bot works very well, i hope you update it for Legion, and if you decide not to, still many thanks for it.


Thanks for your support. Assuming nothing major changes then I'll probably continue supporting it, but there will be some downtime after the prepatch.

----------


## Gankfest

> Thanks for your support. Assuming nothing major changes then I'll probably continue supporting it, but there will be some downtime after the prepatch.


Great! *crossing fingers*

----------


## abcgum09

If I dont use background mode, what are the chances of my account getting banned?

----------


## Torpedoes

> If I dont use background mode, what are the chances of my account getting banned?


If you're afraid of losing your account then don't bot on it. Today Blizzard might not care but tomorrow they might ban everybody so I really can't say but I do know that as of right now, they haven't really given a crap about Wild-Catch, or most fishing bots for that matter. But people found abusing various fishing bots can and will get banned, usually due to other players reporting them. Either way, stay safe.

----------


## Torpedoes

Before you spam the thread. YES, Wild-Catch will experience some downtime after the Legion prepatch. How long will depend on several factors but there's always a chance that it will NOT be updated. If, however, the project does "rage on", you can expect an update hopefully before the legion invasion begins with the current feature-set that is available now. A more meaningful update will come some time after that and will include a lot of the features that people have been asking for over the years. Either way, keep your eye on Facebook, Twitter, GitHub,  (Yeti Wild Catch - Advanced stationary fishing bot)OwnedCore and the homepage for the latest information.

EDIT: The list is finally organized, after all these years. Now all that's left is the implementation, easy right?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Gankfest

> Before you spam the thread. YES, Wild-Catch will experience some downtime after the Legion prepatch. How long will depend on several factors but there's always a chance that it will NOT be updated. If, however, the project does "rage on", you can expect an update hopefully before the legion invasion begins with the current feature-set that is available now. A more meaningful update will come some time after that and will include a lot of the features that people have been asking for over the years. Either way, keep your eye on Facebook, Twitter, GitHub,  (Yeti Wild Catch - Advanced stationary fishing bot)OwnedCore and the homepage for the latest information.


Thx for the info man. I'm confident you will decide to update  :Big Grin:

----------


## lemoops

> Before you spam the thread. YES, Wild-Catch will experience some downtime after the Legion prepatch. How long will depend on several factors but there's always a chance that it will NOT be updated. If, however, the project does "rage on", you can expect an update hopefully before the legion invasion begins with the current feature-set that is available now. A more meaningful update will come some time after that and will include a lot of the features that people have been asking for over the years. Either way, keep your eye on Facebook, Twitter, GitHub,  (Yeti Wild Catch - Advanced stationary fishing bot)OwnedCore and the homepage for the latest information.
> 
> EDIT: The list is finally organized, after all these years. Now all that's left is the implementation, easy right?


Hey dude, thanks for the constant updates and work on this amazing bot. 
"but there's always a chance that it will NOT be updated" I'm hoping this won't happen NO GOD PLZ NO , that statement alone ruined my day  :Frown:  .
Keep up the good work!

----------


## Peopleeater

Adding my voice to the chorus of "Please update". I didn't get the chance to try the bot, but background and passive are two magical words. Please update your wonderful program!

----------


## Fobios

Guys, I'am sorry. Some body have old version 6.2.3. Pls give download link, thx.

----------


## FlashlightHD

> Guys, I'am sorry. Some body have old version 6.2.3. Pls give download link, thx.



There is no older version i think. This bot will update by himself so you can't backup him.

----------


## Torpedoes

> Guys, I'am sorry. Some body have old version 6.2.3. Pls give download link, thx.





> There is no older version i think. This bot will update by himself so you can't backup him.


While not available yet, this is something that will be available soon. But you'll have to give me some time.

----------


## Fobios

> While not available yet, this is something that will be available soon. But you'll have to give me some time.


Thank you, it so kind of you!

----------


## FlashlightHD

I'em every day full of hope for an update.  :Big Grin:

----------


## HighlineTV

Amazing bot, nice support ans still free while in beta. It's all what we need i think.

----------


## iispyderii

> While not available yet, this is something that will be available soon. But you'll have to give me some time.


Quick question since I'm doing a rewrite of one of the softwares I manage. 
Is it worth it to do pattern matching for offsets in the actual program? I'm sure you know how bothersome it can be to update for every single build especially if you were to have a large portfolio of projects.
I'm learning a lot about Windows PE files. X86 offsets are quite easy but I have now just learned about x64 RIP which is a slight more pain to calc offsets.

Do you pattern match in the yeti wares?

----------


## Torpedoes

> Do you pattern match in the yeti wares?


At the moment it's a lot of manual work. I open the previous build in IDA, along with the new one and use signature scans to find what I need. If I can't find the function, I have to resort to other techniques like xref's and string matching. That's actually how I found all of the x64 offsets. It was fine since only the top-level offsets changed most of the time, the data structures remain the same. If the data structures change, then I either reverse the function again or use cheat engine, along with custom tools I wrote, to scan the entire data structure. Either way, pain in the ass which is why I'll be moving away from this technique and writing an application to do it all for me. While most people use IDA scripts and analyze the offsets statically, I'll be analyzing them dynamically using robot-js. However, these tools will not be part of the released application, only for finding the offsets which I then embed into the bot. Hope this answers your question and good luck with your efforts.

----------


## Palmaso

Hoping that you will get this working in Legion the same as it has been. Just simple and easy working. Will give a donation for sure and hope others will too. Since with this I can buy my gametime with ingame gold so could rather give you some since I save money IRL.

Keep up the good work.

----------


## Torpedoes

> Hoping that you will get this working in Legion the same as it has been. Just simple and easy working. Will give a donation for sure and hope others will too. Since with this I can buy my gametime with ingame gold so could rather give you some since I save money IRL.
> 
> Keep up the good work.


I love gold just as much ha ha, as far as I know, no one's been sued or banned for taking WoW gold as currency :-P

Either way, thanks for your support, I'll try my best!

----------


## banzor

Awesome work, please let us know whenever something new comes out, even a testing build!  :Smile:

----------


## HighlineTV

I think I speak on behalf of all when I say that we are all anticipating. Now that you can do much gold with fishing again.

----------


## Oats123

Also excited for a release. Even just fishing without lures lol

----------


## HighlineTV

True @*Oats123* .

----------


## HighlineTV

Message deledet by HighlineTV.

----------


## Torpedoes

> A tutorial or something like that for a self update would be cool for a shorter time to wait for an update.


So I'll be honest, cause it's better than not being honest.

I specifically don't want people updating my tools themselves, here are some reasons:

I want to be able to disable my applications at any time (unlimited powah)I don't want people reselling my applicationsI don't want people putting themselves at risk because of bad offsetsI don't want people putting others at risk eitherI want to maintain a consistent user experience
That being said, you can 100% emulate the offset protocol and write your own offsets and I wouldn't even be mad. There are a lot of drama queens out there that would quit doing this because somebody circumvented their crap. I don't care, I just like the journey, it's fun and I happen to be good at it. And currently I'm really excited to make wild-catch and sonar even better. Whether or not I'll finish before Legion is another question but I will get something out for the invasion itself, if people think they need it.

----------


## HighlineTV

This is acceptable and finish him without hurry. Your fishing bot is saver then other bots, easyer to use and still the best one i ever used. And this doesnt come from anywhere.
I would not be rude so take your time and to what u need to keep him great. Better a bot to legion who works perfekt as a bot who bann us all.  :Big Grin: 
Thanks for your answer and have a nice day.

----------


## Torpedoes

> This is acceptable and finish him without hurry. Your fishing bot is saver then other bots, easyer to use and still the best one i ever used. And this doesnt come from anywhere.
> I would not be rude so take your time and to what u need to keep him great. Better a bot to legion who works perfekt as a bot who bann us all. 
> Thanks for your answer and have a nice day.


Thanks for your support!

----------


## jiyjiy

So i just found out about this bot and at first i would like to thanks to the nice person who is spending his time doing such a thing really nice

i dont have experience on botting at all just wanted to skill fishing before legion comes out and i cant bare to stand there for 700x22sec -.- 
can i use this bot from page 1 with the legion prepatch version right now?

----------


## HighlineTV

Go to page one and watch Witch Version of wow the bot Supports and then think about your question.

----------


## Torpedoes

> So i just found out about this bot and at first i would like to thanks to the nice person who is spending his time doing such a thing really nice
> 
> i dont have experience on botting at all just wanted to skill fishing before legion comes out and i cant bare to stand there for 700x22sec -.- 
> can i use this bot from page 1 with the legion prepatch version right now?


I'll try and update it for the legion invasion. But the new features probably won't come until after the release of Legion.

----------


## HighlineTV

Can u Tell US what the New Feature is?

----------


## jiyjiy

well for now i personaly would only need it to level me 1-700 xD didnt though more far ahead for now what it could all do

so the version on page one wont work at this moment right now if i understand right

----------


## HighlineTV

To skill fishing from one to 700 you can do this without bot. It goes quick and is still saver. Maybe you need six or seven hours.  :Smile: 

Edit: Yes, the bot supports the wow version 6.2.3 and the live server have the v. 7.0.3

----------


## jiyjiy

Ah ok :/
will exactly 6-7 hours of fishing hell no -.- and i guess alone in your garni while beeing at the pc doing something diffrent shouldn be that dangerous to catch a ban

----------


## HighlineTV

I fished more then 30000 fishes in round about 2 month and my account is still alive. Since the last Bann wave I do a break because I have more then 280k gold and I don't need more. Maybe to fish food for Raids and guild bank but this is not my main priority.

----------


## Torpedoes

> Can u Tell US what the New Feature is?


Bugs and Feature Requests are tracked on GitHub. The current milestone is 1.0.0.

----------


## Estarra

Does not work for me unfortunately . I have downloaded on your homepage to ANgel Bot and have started it , then I wanted the bot start and then I have an error message get the bot or something other is not compatible or is not true , the version .

----------


## HighlineTV

*Guys, the bot is atm not up to date. The developers are working on an update and new features. So please be patient.*

----------


## Estarra

ah okay sorry,
I did not know because no one told. ^^

----------


## HighlineTV

> To skill fishing from one to 700 you can do this without bot. It goes quick and is still saver. Maybe you need six or seven hours. 
> 
> *Edit: Yes, the bot supports the wow version 6.2.3 and the live server have the v. 7.0.3*


2 Hours Ago

----------


## Estarra

still does not work <.<

----------


## Elite58

Can't wait for this to be updated, this is my favorite fishing bot

----------


## WiNiFiX

@Elite58 - you can use Fishbot.net / EWT in the mean time both support legion and are passive.
I know Torpedoes mentioned he would update his tools once blizzard stopped patching stuff so much.

----------


## jiyjiy

fishbot latest version is 2015 as far i knew

----------


## HighlineTV

This is the Source Code. Use it if you can.

----------


## Nightsmoky

A decent /push on this topic, because i really miss the yeti fishing bot!

Aiming for the draenor angler, to get the waterstrider mount , its a pain in the ass. A release for the actual patch would make me more than happy!

best regards

----------


## TrAsHeR51

Please, update for 7.x  :Big Grin:

----------


## Plehander

Yeah, any news on this? Would reaallllyyy like to complete the Draenor Angler achi with this!

----------


## Torpedoes

> Yeah, any news on this? Would reaallllyyy like to complete the Draenor Angler achi with this!


I'll try my best to get an update out later this week. Though I really don't know why everyone is doing those achievements now. Go level those Demon Hunters :-D

----------


## HighlineTV

Demon hunters are available tomorrow on European servers.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Plehander

> I'll try my best to get an update out later this week. Though I really don't know why everyone is doing those achievements now. Go level those Demon Hunters :-D


Tbh im not interested in the DH, just want to max out my main  :Smile:

----------


## Torpedoes

> Tbh im not interested in the DH, just want to max out my main


Neither am I but it's a free 100 that you can run old dungeons with!! Also... double jump

----------


## Plehander

> Neither am I but it's a free 100 that you can run old dungeons with!! Also... double jump


I've been searching for hours for 64bit stationary fishing bot but can't find any. Most of them outdated and/or 32bit.
I was even willing to pay for a good one. Yours was the only that caught my eye but it was outdated  :Smile:

----------


## Torpedoes

> I've been searching for hours for 64bit stationary fishing bot but can't find any. Most of them outdated and/or 32bit.
> I was even willing to pay for a good one. Yours was the only that caught my eye but it was outdated


I haven't given up. It'll work, eventually.

----------


## Torpedoes

Updated for patch 7.0.3.22423. Please report any problems here.

----------


## derneue328

If I click on start fishing, it uses my hunters ability to protect itself and then it jumps, but it doesn't fish

----------


## Nightsmoky

Even after settiing everyhing right, it doesnt work at all. For me it doesnt even cast my fishing ability nor puts on a lure. Can you please test this again?

----------


## Torpedoes

> If I click on start fishing, it uses my hunters ability to protect itself and then it jumps, but it doesn't fish





> Even after settiing everyhing right, it doesnt work at all. For me it doesnt even cast my fishing ability nor puts on a lure. Can you please test this again?


Fix your keybindings. Be sure to check out the product page and FAQ.

----------


## Nightsmoky

Actually a download from your homepage did fix everything. Thanks!

----------


## Torpedoes

> Actually a download from your homepage did fix everything. Thanks!


Not sure why you had to download a new version of the app since it hasn't been updated since November 2014. But if you placed it in a different directly and it ended up using the default settings, it might have fixed your problem. Glad it works though.

----------


## derneue328

Seems to work for me now, but the only Problem is that the bot walks sometimes in the water and doesnt do anything then

----------


## HighlineTV

Why we received an update now? Are you really done with him or is this a pre release for us? 

Thanks allot to you for spending your time for us in this project. I hope you love your work and doesn't do this for us because the most of us can't wait. 

Can't say enough thanks.


Edit: I'm done with the achievements for garrison fishing level 3 and a received the two mounts at patch 6.2.4. If you creeping the bot up to date for Legion, I will use this in the future. Thanks k you very much again. [emoji7]

----------


## Nacthia

Thanks for the update. I do have a problem tho. The bot wont loot the fish that I should be getting, The loot window just flashes and that's it.

----------


## HighlineTV

Enable auto loot without an hotkey and It works.

----------


## ted221

So this doesnt attach to wow read memory or any of the things that get you banned ? 

on a scale 1 to 10 how safe ? Thinking about using it in legion on main

----------


## Plehander

> Updated for patch 7.0.3.22423. Please report any problems here.


Thanks for the update and amazing work, Very VERY much appreaciated!
Was able to finish the draenor angler achi and fish the mounts!

----------


## Torpedoes

> The bot sometimes walks into water


Disable click to move.




> Why we received an update now? Are you really done with him or is this a pre release for us?


I promised you a version for the Legion Invasion :-)

I don't have enough time to finish the update before the game launches but I do have enough time to support the current version.




> Thanks a lot to you for spending your time for us in this project. Can't say enough thanks.
> 
> If you creeping the bot up to date for Legion, I will use this in the future.


Thanks for your support. You can already use the current version it in Legion no problem, just like WoD. The update will just bring new features.




> I do have a problem tho. The bot wont loot the fish that I should be getting, The loot window just flashes and that's it.


Enable auto-loot in your interface options.




> So this doesn't attach to wow read memory or any of the things that get you banned ? 
> 
> on a scale 1 to 10 how safe? Thinking about using it in legion on main


I don't know about Legion but so far I haven't seen any major ban reports. This product only reads memory unless you enable background mode. Please see the FAQ for more details.

----------


## Peopleeater

> Disable click to move.
> .


Where is that option? I see the option to "Enable mouse teleportation" (what's that?) Also, what does the bot do if I enable "human characteristics"? I didn't see these questions answered on your homepage. If these questions are in fact answered somewhere, could you please post that link?

Also, THANK YOU for this bot. Do you charge? I'd GLADLY pay (I pay for Anthraxbot, which is still down).

----------


## Torpedoes

> Where is that option?


Your in-game interface settings.




> I see the option to "Enable mouse teleportation" (what's that?) Also, what does the bot do if I enable "human characteristics"?


See the usage section (click around the interface) and the FAQ page.




> Do you charge? I'd GLADLY pay.


There is currently no charge, but if you're interested in donating to the project, you may do so through paypal: [email protected]

----------


## Rushee

I have a small issue where the bots casts twice. Is this intended? Doesent happen on each cast tho.

----------


## Torpedoes

> I have a small issue where the bots casts twice. Is this intended? Doesent happen on each cast tho.


Could sometimes happen, unless you have human characteristics checked, in which case that's one of the features.

----------


## Dripperina

_"The Bot doesnt interact currently, dunno why 

Its throwing out the Rod but doesnt hit the Interact key sadly :/ 

Aswell the teleport mouse option didnt work for me

Still great work ! Hopefully im getting this fixed"

EDIT: 
_Seems like the bug appeared because i used the bigger swimmer  :Big Grin:  
Works fine now :3 Thanks alot 

One Question though, would you recommend using background mode or do you think its putting alot of risk onto my Account ?

----------


## Torpedoes

> Would you recommend using background mode or do you think its putting alot of risk onto my Account?


I can't really answer that question, it's something you'd have to decide for yourself. But I can say that I ran the bot occasionally in background mode on my main account, along with some other people I know and as far as I know, no one got banned. That being said, the risk of getting banned is increased, though from what I've seen in WoD and prior expansions, the risk is negligible.

----------


## Foxrulzall

Not sure if its on my end or what but, When the bot goes to catch the fish, the loot window shows up for half a second before it recast the rod. Its like its recasting the rod quicker than the auto loot function can loot the fish if that makes sense. Not sure if theres a way I can put a delay between cast or what.

Any help greatly appreciated

----------


## Torpedoes

> Not sure if its on my end or what but, When the bot goes to catch the fish, the loot window shows up for half a second before it recast the rod. Its like its recasting the rod quicker than the auto loot function can loot the fish if that makes sense. Not sure if theres a way I can put a delay between cast or what.
> 
> Any help greatly appreciated


Yeah that's currently a known issue that will be fixed in a future patch. It has to do with your latency, so if you or the server is experiencing some unusual lag then it might not collect the loot in time.

----------


## airick68

Thanks for the update man! Huge fan of this bot and was worried it wouldn't be around for Legion.

----------


## emoviciouz

Does wildcatch no longer support 32 bit? Was stupid enough to format my computer and choose 32bit by misstake

----------


## Torpedoes

> Does wildcatch no longer support 32 bit? Was stupid enough to format my computer and choose 32bit by misstake


You mean 32-Bit Windows? No. But it's always supported 32-Bit WoW.

----------


## emoviciouz

Yea meant windows

----------


## Xaeno

Really love this fishing app! I used it back in Wod 6.0 for some alts and got their fishing levelled up, thanks!
New DH alt now and need fishing levelled up again.
Running the 0.4.0 version from June 2015. Do not see any other updated version to download.
It worked fine in foreground mode but when I selected Enable Background Mode and then click Start Fishing it cast the fishing line ok but did not loot the fish when the fishing bob moved.
Running wow 7.0.3.22423. Tried running wow in 32-bit and 64-bit mode in background mode but it just kept re-casting after bob time-out and did not catch a fish in background mode.

Then I realized it was my bad. I had not gone into WoW Key Bindings and set the Interact With Mouseover to "N", although I had set the Wild Catch app Bindings for Interact to "N".
Works great now in background mode, very happy  :Smile: . 

Btw, really love Sonar and it would be great if the existing Sonar could work with the new version of wow 7.0.*. Best app ever and would be really handy in legion also.
Much appreciated!

----------


## Torpedoes

> Running the 0.4.0 version from June 2015.


It's even older than that! 0.4.0 was released October 17, 2014 prior to the release of WoD. When there's an update, the app will notify you.




> Btw, really love Sonar and it would be great if the existing Sonar could work with the new version of wow 7.0.*.


It doesn't?

----------


## HighlineTV

I used the 'old' version of wild catch and after updating offsets I doesn't re-download or update the bot. He runs smooth and bugless.

----------


## Xaeno

Oh did not realize that you had updated Sonar also 2 days ago. That is great news! Just tried Sonar 0.4.0 in wow 7.0.3.22423. and it all looks good. Really useful and a must-have for finding things. Over the moon now, thx!  :Smile:

----------


## nytemart

Yo! I recently installed the bot but i am terrified of using it. What are the odds of me getting banned and how detectable is this thing? Also how long will the ban most probably be if i get banned?

----------


## Torpedoes

> Yo! I recently installed the bot but i am terrified of using it. What are the odds of me getting banned and how detectable is this thing? Also how long will the ban most probably be if i get banned?


Please see the FAQ. That being said, I'm not here to convince you to use the bot but I can tell you what I've observed in the past three years. I've known people that bot non-stop and flood the market to make millions of gold with no ban. But I also heard of some that were reported by players and gotten banned (some permanently, some for a few months). I haven't seen any indication of Blizzard automatically targeting small-time bots though, they seem to only be interested in the big dogs like HonorBuddy. I can't say the same will hold true for Legion so bot at your own risk. If you're afraid of losing your account then don't bot, get a second account and bot there.

----------


## gippy

Thanks for the update

----------


## phxfeo

> Yeah that's currently a known issue that will be fixed in a future patch. It has to do with your latency, so if you or the server is experiencing some unusual lag then it might not collect the loot in time.


Hello, what about quoted update? Can we give some more time for bot to loot?

----------


## HighlineTV

I never missed any loot for fishing with this bot. Enable auto loot and there u will see it will works.

Edit: I receive all loot with a ping over 1k after downloading in fullspeed. But this is a known issue and u can only hope u never get high ping while using this software.

----------


## Torpedoes

> Hello, what about quoted update? Can we give some more time for bot to loot?


What do you mean by quoted update?

----------


## phxfeo

> What do you mean by quoted update?


Bot doesn't take loot when he catches fish for me. I've tried enabling autoloot and it changed nothing. It just recasts fishing and goes on.

----------


## Torpedoes

> Bot doesn't take loot when he catches fish for me. I've tried enabling autoloot and it changed nothing. It just recasts fishing and goes on.


Yeah, unfortauntly it's something that might take some time to fix. Sorry for the inconvenience.

----------


## typho0nz

same problem here, loot window shows up and close instant..
no more fishing atm

----------


## HighlineTV

> same problem here, loot window shows up and close instant..
> no more fishing atm


There is your answer.



> Yeah, unfortauntly it's something that might take some time to fix. Sorry for the inconvenience.

----------


## typho0nz

> There is your answer.


I was just confirming  :Wink:

----------


## Aztharos

WoW was just Updated, can you do something about that ?

Wild Catch no longer work http://puu.sh/qOcKt/5da7cc3ce3.png

Thanks Torpedoes

----------


## HighlineTV

Tested 60 seconds ago and works perfect by me.

----------


## Amoxx

> Tested 60 seconds ago and works perfect by me.


For me it says "Unsupported Game Version" ...

----------


## ingridcole

> For me it says "Unsupported Game Version" ...


I'm getting this error as well.

----------


## ToastieMoj

Torpedos will update. Don't worry. Give him a chance. 

Side note, this bot has helped me out hugely throughout WoD. Can't wait to see it keep going throughout Legion so I can get my fishing artifact. Thanks!

----------


## HighlineTV

Sorry guys. The patch arrived me a little bit too late. It's now outdated too for me.

----------


## Xaeno

Same for me. The current wow patch 7.0.3.22498 gives an error "Unsupported Game Version" for Sonar 0.4.0. Any idea when this will be fixed? I assume this is a new wow version in preparation for legion launch in a few days time. Legion Beta is also patch 7.0.3.22498. Would be great to have this ready for legion launch or soon thereafter. It is my favorite fishing app and would love to have it working to get the fishing artifact weapon in legion alo. Hope it can be fixed soon. Many thanks and greatly appreciated!  :Smile:

----------


## Aztharos

Torpe-does ! Torpe-does ! Torpe-does ! Torpe-does !  :Smile:

----------


## HighlineTV

We have now 6 days till legion will be released. I think blizzard will patch now every one or two day. It's useless to update the bot every time. it is lots of work and i think we need to wait for legion. Waiting for response of the dev.

----------


## Aztharos

I need to UP fishing 700 before Legion ( I'm come back 1 day agos with new char ) and i'm probably not alone so if Torpedoes have the time to help, let him do but before that, i want some news for what he want to do !

Otherwise, the last update from WoW was a week ago and 10 day it's not better than 5 Days when a new expension come.

----------


## HighlineTV

Nobody knows h what blizzard will do now. With bad luck it's wasn't the last patch now. Let's wait and trink some tea. I thinks is better when the offsets of the bod are "safer" then others bevor I lost my account. He is a nice Dec, and a great bot. Give him time and we have maybe a fishing bot in Legion. It's useless to hurry him up.  :Smile:  you can buy a new bopper with a very lage size to fish via your own hand.

----------


## Torpedoes

> I need to UP fishing 700 before Legion ( I'm come back 1 day agos with new char ) and i'm probably not alone so if Torpedoes have the time to help, let him do but before that, i want some news for what he want to do !


I really don't understand why you're doing all this shit now. Wild-Catch worked throughout all of WoD, you guys had two years to finish everything. Why is there such a panic now?




> Otherwise, the last update from WoW was a week ago and 10 day it's not better than 5 Days when a new expension come.


The last update was yesterday, Wild-Catch has been working for a little under two weeks. Slightly faster updates will be out during the launch of Legion though.

----------


## HighlineTV

@Torpedoes It's normal. They want a bot maybe for free, are 12 years old and do minecraft let's plays. I thinks it's better to ignore those. You are great, do a nice works and if you bot is no beta anymore, I will pay wild catch. Unbanned after 45 thousand fishes and this is what honorbuddy, robot or all the other bots never reached. On memories of my 6 banned wow accounts.

----------


## Torpedoes

Updated for patch 7.0.3.22522. Please report any problems here.

----------


## Amoxx

Still doesn't loot the catch. But still good for Skilling 1 - 700  :Smile:  

Thx Buddy

----------


## Aztharos

> Updated for patch 7.0.3.22522. Please report any problems here.


Thanks Torpedoes, you are so ****ing awesome ! I love you !

And for the question, it's a new character ( My main for Legion ) create on a new server with instant lvl 100, it's just for that i want to use Yeti !
So, you are the best !

----------


## Byob

> Still doesn't loot the catch. But still good for Skilling 1 - 700  
> 
> Thx Buddy


hit the ? in wow then hit interface there should be a box called auto loot it should be checked. I think that will fix you issue i also use fishing buddy so im not sure.

Not having any issue with that all works great on my end.

----------


## Amoxx

> hit the ? in wow then hit interface there should be a box called auto loot it should be checked. I think that will fix you issue i also use fishing buddy so im not sure.
> 
> Not having any issue with that all works great on my end.


Ahhh... Okay that was the problem. Thanks a lot!  :Smile:

----------


## Deathyaw

Not working, wont load the offsets and nothing happens.

----------


## HighlineTV

Maybe delete you folder where the bot is inside and re-download him from the official website. Maybe it should work.

----------


## Deathyaw

> Maybe delete you folder where the bot is inside and re-download him from the official website. Maybe it should work.


Hmm it wasn't that, i removed the Fishing Bind from 1 and put it on 0 instead, and as soon as i did that it started working.
Maybe something wrong with your Keymapping on #1  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Draxor

> Updated for patch 7.0.3.22522. Please report any problems here.



Thank you very much, I used `Yeti Wild Catch` for the first time today and everything worked fine, thank you for your work!

I got a question: I know the beta is free currently, but is there already a way to support the project?

----------


## Torpedoes

> I know the beta is free currently, but is there already a way to support the project?


If you'd like to donate to the project you may do so through paypal: [email protected].

----------


## Obama

Thanks for the program  :Smile:  this is the only bot I trust to be able to use on my main account. Just 3 hours a day, passive method. Offload the fish through alchemy profession kits for gold. Keep up the good work pal and know that you are appreciated.

----------


## ztnv

Bot still working? I check my old file size and new(0.40.0), they are the same.

----------


## Bronte

Broken for me. Worked for a few minutes then refused to do the looting part.

Things tried:
- Relogging.
- Turn *on* AutoLoot in WoW main Interface Options, Turning XLOOT loot to "*Always*" across all parameters.
- Turn *OFF* AutoLoot in WoW main Interface Options, Turning XLOOT loot to "*Always*" across all parameters.
- Turn *on* AutoLoot in WoW main Interface Options, Turning XLOOT loot to "*Never*" across all parameters.
- Turn *OFF* AutoLoot in WoW main Interface Options, Turning XLOOT loot to "*Never*" across all parameters.

None of this has fixed it.

*EDIT*: turning off Xloot worked!

----------


## ztnv

All speak about update, but i seen only 0.4.0. New version realised or working old one?

----------


## Torpedoes

> All speak about update, but i seen only 0.4.0. New version realised or working old one?


Version 0.4.0 was released September 2014 for the WoD prepatch. However, I'm able to hotfix this version for new clients so that you don't have to keep downloading the application from the website. When an update happens, you will get a notification message when you launch the application.

----------


## iispyderii

Interact with target isn't functioning on bobbers anymore. Or is that just me?

----------


## Torpedoes

> Interact with target isn't functioning on bobbers anymore. Or is that just me?


I heard that it doesn't work with an oversized bobber. Are you using that?

----------


## HighlineTV

Doesn't works for me too. But no problem, doesn't use background mode or oversized bopper.

----------


## Olycake

Interact with target isn't functioning on bobbers for me too. I'm not using over sized bobber or anything else  :Smile:

----------


## gaojq1999

The bot is not working for me, is it up to date?

----------


## iispyderii

> I heard that it doesn't work with an oversized bobber. Are you using that?


I am not. Using just lures.

----------


## Joshi120

aaaaaaand now it says unsuported game version "mini Patch"

----------


## Torpedoes

Updated for patch 7.0.3.22566. Please report any problems here.

----------


## Wardinary

The last few versions haven't been working for me. The cast to fish works fine but after the bobber moves the mouse doesn't go to the bobber, I think it can't find it, the mouse moves slightly in the direction of the bobber.

----------


## Torpedoes

> The last few versions haven't been working for me. The cast to fish works fine but after the bobber moves the mouse doesn't go to the bobber, I think it can't find it, the mouse moves slightly in the direction of the bobber.


Yeah this has been reported multiple times now but I can't reproduce it. I asked if people were using an oversized bobber but some said no so I'm not quite sure anymore. Are you doing anything weird with your resolution? like does the mouse get close to the bobber or not at all?

----------


## Seuchenkommando

Hey there,

I'm really enjoying Wild Catch so far however I can't get it to work with the "Worm Supreme".

I have the rod on my #1 key and the supreme on my #2.

Under "Bindings > Special" I set the first option to "2" and to use it every 9 mins howeever that doesn't work.

Am I missing something?

----------


## Wardinary

> Yeah this has been reported multiple times now but I can't reproduce it. I asked if people were using an oversized bobber but some said no so I'm not quite sure anymore. Are you doing anything weird with your resolution? like does the mouse get close to the bobber or not at all?


I'm not using an oversized bobber or any enhancements or cooldown items. The mouse moves a tiny bit but it doesn't get close, it moves an inch or two while the bobber is on the far end of the screen. I use a non standard resolution (3440x1440) but that hasn't been an issue in the past, I've been having this issue basically since 7.x of WoW.

----------


## Olycake

It's work fine now for me. Thanks ! :Wink:

----------


## ted221

how safe is this ?

----------


## Mirrors

I've quit botting cold-turkey since last year during that big ban wave from honorbuddy (6 months ban for most). Man do I miss fishing bots though and this one sounds really solid. Is this safer to use than honorbuddy or other major botting programs out there? I read about how the program works and I'm really compelled to give this a go.

----------


## Torpedoes

> I'm not using an oversized bobber or any enhancements or cooldown items. The mouse moves a tiny bit but it doesn't get close, it moves an inch or two while the bobber is on the far end of the screen. I use a non standard resolution (3440x1440) but that hasn't been an issue in the past, I've been having this issue basically since 7.x of WoW.


Some people said that disabling all addons fixed the problem. Maybe you have an addon that is modifying your view.




> how safe is this ?





> I've quit botting cold-turkey since last year during that big ban wave from honorbuddy (6 months ban for most). Man do I miss fishing bots though and this one sounds really solid. Is this safer to use than honorbuddy or other major botting programs out there? I read about how the program works and I'm really compelled to give this a go.


Compared to HonorBuddy, this should be an order of magnitude safer. But as all things, if this becomes popular then it might become targeted. But I'm banking on two things, the fact that Wild-Catch is free, and the fact that it's not doing anything too dangerous, like injecting code. The bot is just reading memory and simulating input. While it's not entirely undetectable, it's also not something that Blizzard has traditionally banned for. That being said, however, use this at your own risk and don't go overboard with it.

----------


## Firegone

I have botted Nat Paggle in WoD and all catching achievements, so far I havent been banned and I hope I won't in Legion, too  :Smile: 

That being said, a feature I would LOVE to see is the possibility to Bind Start/Stop to a key!

----------


## Torpedoes

> That being said, a feature I would LOVE to see is the possibility to Bind Start/Stop to a key!


That's already in there through F12 :-)

----------


## Wardinary

I disabled some add-ons and now it's working, after trying different combinations I found that shadowed unitframes was causing this issue, thanks for the tip!

----------


## Firegone

> That's already in there through F12 :-)


Really? Haven't seen it mentioned anywhere! Thank you very much  :Smile:

----------


## shikiko

Thanks for this  :Big Grin:

----------


## Seuchenkommando

> Hey there,
> 
> I'm really enjoying Wild Catch so far however I can't get it to work with the "Worm Supreme".
> 
> I have the rod on my #1 key and the supreme on my #2.
> 
> Under "Bindings > Special" I set the first option to "2" and to use it every 9 mins howeever that doesn't work.
> 
> Am I missing something?



Can anyone help me with that issue?

----------


## HighlineTV

About safety of this bot. In Wod was a bannwave with more then 40.000 banned accounts. I was very scared after reading this message on Facebook but my account is still unbanned. Now I fished round about 40.000 fishes and my account is still alive. You can get banned for flaming, bug using or other things. Use all bots at your own risk and hope u doesn't get reported. Fishing very hours of hours is also unsafe. Try to bot like a human with breaks, short fishing seasons, this is my Seacret.

----------


## Seuchenkommando

This morning the bot worked very well and as excepted however not it is not looting...

It opens the bobber but don't takes the loot.

----------


## Torpedoes

> This morning the bot worked very well and as excepted however not it is not looting...
> 
> It opens the bobber but don't takes the loot.


Did you enable auto-loot?

----------


## Lenni

Bot dosnt work...it says "Focus the Game Window", but it never fishes....

----------


## Torpedoes

> Bot dosnt work...it says "Focus the Game Window", but it never fishes....


Are you using a modified client of some kind (other than the standard US one)?

----------


## Nyrsta

I've been using this bot (which is very nice btw) But I have run into some hiccups. I put the worm supreme lure on a button. Then told the bot to press that button every 9 minutes to apply the lure. Nothing happens.

I set the bot to run for 30 minutes and then stop. I put it in background mode, but randomly just stops fishing after 10-20 minutes. I then have to stop the bot and restart it for it to fish again.

Also, I was wondering if you could change the display of when you are in background mode and when you aren't. Since the only thing that changes is the buttons color, I am never sure which mode it's in. Swapping "Enable" for "Disable" When its toggled on would be great.

Windows 10
World of Warcraft Legion 
64 bit

Anything else you need to know?

----------


## tangledlights

> I set the bot to run for 30 minutes and then stop. I put it in background mode, but randomly just stops fishing after 10-20 minutes. I then have to stop the bot and restart it for it to fish again.


Do you have "human characteristics" enabled? If so, the bot does sometime take "breaks" to simulate what a person does, as well as recast occasionally. It's RNG as to which it does, and how often/long.

----------


## Nyrsta

> Do you have "human characteristics" enabled? If so, the bot does sometime take "breaks" to simulate what a person does, as well as recast occasionally. It's RNG as to which it does, and how often/long.


I did! I did not know it did that! thank you. But it still doesn't help the lure issue.

----------


## shadowxclone

> Some people said that disabling all addons fixed the problem. Maybe you have an addon that is modifying your view.


I'm actually having the same problem as Wardinary was having. I disabled all addons and it's still just slightly moving the cursor but not getting it to the bobber. If I turn on mouse teleportation, it moves all the way to the bobber but doesn't right click it to open the loot window. Not exactly sure what's going on.

----------


## Draugur

I wolud be happy to be able to disable each option that makes it mor humanlike what I mean a possibilityo disable breaks, jumping etc. I mean to split the enable human characteristics in parts. And to make it even more human like it would be cool if when we have those human characteristics enabled that if we fish a rare bait and have buff from it it should focus on fishing because thats what a normal person would do, not go afk for a few minutes right after casting rare fish bait  :Big Grin:

----------


## iinfii

working all unless the specials for me :/

----------


## korell

i turn off all my addons reset my bindings set "fishing" to 1 
and bot start fishing but he cant click on lure to catch the fish... so what i doing wrong? 
i read all FAQ... but still dont know

----------


## iinfii

> i turn off all my addons reset my bindings set "fishing" to 1 
> and bot start fishing but he cant click on lure to catch the fish... so what i doing wrong? 
> i read all FAQ... but still dont know


put off autoloot

----------


## ihatevanillaice

Hey, I tried using your bot and seem to have run into an issue. When working without background mode enabled it's as smooth as butter and I'm loving it. In background mode however, it no longer loots any fish after it uses the ability. I tried toggling auto loot on/off but that didn't change anything. I'm not using any addons so I know there's no conflict on that end. Any help in resolving this issue would be very appreciated, thanks in advance.

----------


## deathbat182

yeah, i'm having trouble looting the bobber as well. autoloot tried on and off

----------


## iinfii

nvm working with autoloot this time... yesterday it was still without x)

----------


## Disturbed1098

Anyone else getting "unsupported game version"? its been like that for a few days for me but i see some people leaving messages from like 8 hours ago, so wondering if its something on my end?

----------


## Torpedoes

> Anyone else getting "unsupported game version"? its been like that for a few days for me but i see some people leaving messages from like 8 hours ago, so wondering if its something on my end?


Hey, what build are you running? Are you on US or EU? Did you modify your wow client? Are you sure you have the latest WoW build?

----------


## deimudda69

How safe is the background mode exactly? Like in percentage chance of being deteced? Got anyone ever banned by this? Thanks in advance.

----------


## Disturbed1098

> Hey, what build are you running? Are you on US or EU? Did you modify your wow client? Are you sure you have the latest WoW build?


I'm US/north america, im running the latest build as i redownloaded off website and that gave me same problem.

----------


## Disturbed1098

abit more information, i seen from twitter that its updated for 22566, which is the version i have. I guess this started when i tried to load addons via curse client, the directory my wow was in, for some reason was in program files/program files(86)/world of warcraft/.... and for some reason even when i i showed curse thats where the directory was, it would always try and install the addons to program files(86)/world of warcraft/... after awhile i decided it would just be easier to move my game directory to where it kept putting the addons and where i assume is the default location for the wow client anyways.

is it possible this is somehow effecting the bot? is there some sort of registry or savings file thats telling it to look in the old folder even though thats not a default location? I'v tried deleteing the exe + some file that came along with it, and redownloaded the exe but still get same error.

----------


## Disturbed1098

ok so... this is weird but i moved the wow directory back to the old folder, i tried just putting it in regular program files, no dice... put it back in program files/program files(x86)/world of warcraft/ and now it works... why would that be the case? that seems very bizzare... its like a save file went somewhere on my computer when i first downloaded it, telling it where to look, and now it cant be changed? This is kinda problematic cause my curse wont recognise wow being in this folder, or atleast it wont install/update addons to this folder at all and i tried everything.

Do you have any ideas what might fix it?

----------


## joeri123

I can't seem to edit the keybindings. Is that normal?

----------


## Torpedoes

> How safe is the background mode exactly? Like in percentage chance of being detected?


This has been answered numerous times, please see the FAQ.




> Got anyone ever banned by this?


Not as far as I know, but I know some people were banned as a result of player reports and 24/7 botting.




> Do you have any ideas what might fix it?


Can you send me the CRC-32 hash of the WoW executable you are running?

----------


## Estarra

i
available at this bot no Autoloot ?

----------


## comfox

I am a total noob. Is there a step by step instruction guide somewhere to follow? I can get it to cast, but it won't click the bobber. The mouse moves but always ends up being too far below the bobber so I have done something wrong.

----------


## Torpedoes

> I am a total noob. Is there a step by step instruction guide somewhere to follow? I can get it to cast, but it won't click the bobber. The mouse moves but always ends up being too far below the bobber so I have done something wrong.


Please see the Usage and FAQ page.

----------


## ThomGO

What is (Interact) supppose to do? It's default on ~

----------


## alucard1

> What is (Interact) supppose to do? It's default on ~


That is for when you have Background mode enabled, Wild-Catch requires "interact" bound in your keybinds settings so it has a way to interact with the bobber when it has caught something,

----------


## silentdeathz

How do you get it to use a fishing lure? I must've missed something :P

----------


## _heist

> How do you get it to use a fishing lure? I must've missed something :P


In the bindings screen under "Specials" you put the key to press and the cooldown. It seems like it won't use them until the timer expires the first time so you have to apply the lure yourself the first time.

----------


## Lukaz18

Hmm, I used this quite a lot during WoD to great success; I've just tried using it now for Legion and I just keep getting "Unsupported game version".

Whats interesting is that initially while playing around with my settings 5 minutes before, it WOULD cast but not be able to click on the bobber (I'm not using the oversize one).

It's clearly working for most people, any ideas on how to fix this?

----------


## Sarkot

artifact support for legion would be much appreciated like using fishes to upgrade artifact power.

other than that works nice

----------


## Beardedgamer

I must be an idiot It casts but does not move mouse or interact with bobber.


EDIT: only works with nomal size bobber

----------


## eternalrain21

I have also been noticing that it will stop clicking the bobber. I used throughout WoD, and never had an issue, but since Legion, it will work, and then suddenly stop clicking the bobber. Closing WoW, reopening it, closing WC and reopening it seems to fix it, but it is temporary.

----------


## Torpedoes

> I have also been noticing that it will stop clicking the bobber. I used throughout WoD, and never had an issue, but since Legion, it will work, and then suddenly stop clicking the bobber. Closing WoW, reopening it, closing WC and reopening it seems to fix it, but it is temporary.


Make sure you're not using any strange addons or changing the way your bobber looks (i.e. using an oversized bobber).

----------


## johnnycashed

mehh..............

----------


## Milkyboy

Hey, it's not looting drowned mana, and other legion items

----------


## Torpedoes

> Hey, it's not looting drowned mana, and other legion items


Looting fine for me, did you enable auto-loot?

----------


## Venjjeance

I was wondering, on the Bindings tab. There are the + buttons next to "Cast Rod", "Interact" and each of the "Specials".
What does clicking these do (light vs dark color)? Can't seem to find any difference in clicking them. Also what is "Interaction" for? I don't generally seem to see if do anything.
I don't seem to see Specials being used either. I set up hotkeys to corresponding bars for extra buff stuff, but i don't seem to see them being casted. Does that have something to do with the + buttons? Outside of these the application has been working like a champ  :Smile:

----------


## HighlineTV

Atm my bindes are disabled but he cast randomly bindes like shift+(random key). Cast rod is at bind 1. Is this a bug or a setup issue?

Playing on Full HD with blizzard Interface without addons.

----------


## Torpedoes

> I was wondering, on the Bindings tab. There are the + buttons next to "Cast Rod", "Interact" and each of the "Specials".
> What does clicking these do (light vs dark color)? Can't seem to find any difference in clicking them. Also what is "Interaction" for? I don't generally seem to see if do anything.
> I don't seem to see Specials being used either. I set up hotkeys to corresponding bars for extra buff stuff, but i don't seem to see them being casted. Does that have something to do with the + buttons? Outside of these the application has been working like a champ


You read the usage page?

----------


## Venjjeance

> You read the usage page?


I did, I didn't realize the image was interactive to display information. thanks!

----------


## Hellred

looking like they pushed a patch through while i was out because it's saying "Unsupported Game Version."

----------


## vaeevictiss

yea this is not working correctly right now. will cast a ton of times even when it lands in deep water and then when it goes to loot it doesnt actually loot anything. the window pops up and he recasts. the counter is sitting at 0 after 10 minutes. new patch threw it off im guessing.

----------


## Torpedoes

Updated for patch 7.0.3.22594. Please report any problems here.

----------


## eternalrain21

> Make sure you're not using any strange addons or changing the way your bobber looks (i.e. using an oversized bobber).


Verified with no addons, and no bobber mods. Still happening., I played with it a bit more, and noticed it will click, if I mouse over the bobber for it. I tested enabling "allow mouse teleportation" and now it works 100% of the time. Is there any (additional) risk to enabling this option?

----------


## Mirrors

Unless they did some other kind of stealth hotfix, it still says it's unsupported version for me. Downloaded from OP and the website.

----------


## tsincaat

Yeah, same here for me.

----------


## Torpedoes

> Unless they did some other kind of stealth hotfix, it still says it's unsupported version for me. Downloaded from OP and the website.





> Yeah, same here for me.


Are you on EU? What's your game build?

----------


## rawrahishxc

I'm on NA and newest build is 7.0.3 (22566)

Nvm, they just reverted it back so it should be working for everyone again now.

----------


## tsincaat

> I'm on NA and newest build is 7.0.3 (22566)
> 
> Nvm, they just reverted it back so it should be working for everyone again now.


Yeah, it looks like it's working now.

----------


## socrates2

Awesome work.

Beautiful Site.

The new standard for WoW-Bots

----------


## Torpedoes

> Awesome work.
> 
> Beautiful Site.
> 
> The new standard for WoW-Bots


It's only gonna get better from here :-D

----------


## rullekake

The bot isnt pickung up the loot, it mouses over the item but doesnt click on it.

nvm.. autoloot fixed it

----------


## noirlust

How can i fix the miss clicking of the bobber, seems to happen more often than not.

Will there be a fix, so it recognizes the larger bobber and new bobbers put in game.

----------


## Torpedoes

> How can i fix the miss clicking of the bobber, seems to happen more often than not.


Try disabling any addons that modify your in-game view. Furthermore, avoid stretching the in-game view with the maximize button (play at a normal resolution or full screen).




> Will there be a fix, so it recognizes the larger bobber and new bobbers put in game.


Yes.

----------


## Mike2012

Which button is it ingame I have to bind for "interact" ? 

It cast's with 1, but doesnt pull the fish in when the sound appears.

----------


## shadowxclone

Getting a "Unsupported game version" error? It was working fine a few days ago though. Does this have something to do with the raid coming out today?

----------


## Bugs much

> Getting a "Unsupported game version" error? It was working fine a few days ago though. Does this have something to do with the raid coming out today?


As of right now blizz just released a quick 65MB patch that prevented the wild catch from running. I am sure it's a minor fix, but thought I would let creator know. It was likely a patch in regards to the DDoS that just took place, nothing in regards to the raid. To small and irrelevant.

Can confirm it does not work on both *x64* and *x86*: *version 7.0.3 (22624)*

----------


## Antoniocrac

Realy realy tnx for you work, im waiting to update!  :Big Grin:  <3

----------


## Xaeno

Hi Torpedoes

WoW release 7.0.3.22624 today has caused Sonar to stop working. Hope to see an update for the new memory locations soon. I have been using Wild Catch a lot recently in Legion and it has been a real boon for fishing for Arcane Lure and rare fish. Really appreciate how much I need Wild Catch when it stops working. Thanks for all the amazing work and support!  :Smile:

----------


## iblackihiawk

Yeah it broke as of the 65mb patch.

I'll wait patiently for a fix as per usual. 

I looked on your website for a donation link for your efforts. I would. E willing to donate to this if it helps you out. This has been my go to since mrfishit was no longer supported.

----------


## Torpedoes

Updated for patch 7.0.3.22624. Please report any problems here.

----------


## Torpedoes

> I looked on your website for a donation link for your efforts. I would be willing to donate to this if it helps you out.


Thanks for your support. I don't actively advertise donation links (for various reasons) but I do accept them via paypal: [email protected]

----------


## socrates2

Thank you. Donated!

----------


## Phreeq

No matter what I try: add-ons/no add-ons, Enable/Disable Autoloot, reseting my graphic settings... autoloot doesn't work when I use WC...


***Edit: Nvm I fixed it by Unbinding the Interact key

----------


## Bugs much

> Updated for patch 7.0.3.22624. Please report any problems here.


Do we download the bot here or the yetibots.com. Yetibots still refelects as 0.4.0.

----------


## vaeevictiss

This thing is awesome! Big thanks! I'm curious if you can add a feature to it. Right now I'm working on leveling the artifact. The best way to do so is by fishing the oodelfjisk in stormheim. You can practically fish there infinitely as using the arcane lure almost guarantees that you'll get another ancient vrykul ring in the 10 minutes. 

Problem is the bags fill up with the artifact power fish. I have specials that use both lures every 10 minutes, and another special to throw a fish back but i can only go as low as 1 min so I'm collecting fish far faster than I'm throwing them back. Any way to maybe just make it spam the button to throw them all back? Probably several ways to go about it.

----------


## Torpedoes

> Do we download the bot here or the yetibots.com. Yetibots still refelects as 0.4.0.


Download from yetibots.com. The bot has been at the same version (0.4.0) since September 2014 and gets hotfixed every patch. When there's a new update the bot will let you know.

----------


## Byob

moved to reply

----------


## Byob

New hotfix error cast fine when the bobber goes off it stutter twice toward bobber but does not make it to the bobber. if you place the mouse over the bobber it will catch the fish but will not unless it is directly over it. is this just me

----------


## xrozhija

> New hotfix error cast fine when the bobber goes off it stutter twice toward bobber but does not make it to the bobber. if you place the mouse over the bobber it will catch the fish but will not unless it is directly over it. is this just me


The answer is in post #668




> ***Edit: Nvm I fixed it by Unbinding the Interact key


this also fixed it for me, unbinding the interact key in WildCatch

----------


## xenodc

I used to use this bot in WOD with great success (thank you!). However, after Legion and downloaded the most recent bot release, the program doesn't seem to be able to attach to WoW.

The "focus the game window" always shows no matter how I click the game window and nothing happens. I have tried both 32/64 bit client and disabled all addons without any success. 

Any help would be appreciated. 

PS. I am running 7.0.3.22624 version of Asian game client.

----------


## Torpedoes

> I am running 7.0.3.22624 version of Asian game client.


Interesting, I'll take a look however the Chinese client is not officially supported. So the fact that it used to work at all is interesting.

----------


## Docalan

Seems to work fine, but I'm unable to get it to loot. I disabled and enabled auto loot. I've tried changing full and widows mode. turned addons off and on. It cast, it clicks, the loot screen pops up with a fish, but seems like it cast again to fast for auto loot to work. Any Ideas?

----------


## horizon12345

bot working nice, but is there any way to avoid the spawning mobs while fishing? im dying every 5-10mins cause a mob spawns and kills me

----------


## superstarkeoski

I have the exact same problem on one of my tunes as you Docalan... I have tried changing a bunch of settings and keybinds without getting it to work. The same happends to me, the lootwindow pops up 0,1 sec and then he throws the bobber again without looting.Ofc autoloot is on and I (atleast) think I have the exact same settings :s
*Although* on my other character it works perfectly....

What could be the problem for it not working on one char but working perfect on another? Please help

----------


## Torpedoes

> bot working nice, but is there any way to avoid the spawning mobs while fishing? im dying every 5-10mins cause a mob spawns and kills me


I think my friend wrote a macro to dump the fish before it has time to spawn the mob.




> The lootwindow pops up 0,1 sec and then he throws the bobber again without looting.


So I finally had this problem on my character last night. The answer is that I think there isn't enough lag for things to works correctly. Unfortunately, this is something I can't hotfix on my end without releasing a patch which, with my currently schedule, might take a bit of time.

----------


## sharkyx1x

> The answer is in post #668
> 
> 
> 
> this also fixed it for me, unbinding the interact key in WildCatch


this did not fix this issue for me. Will still not move mouse to my bobber at all

----------


## iblackihiawk

> Thanks for your support. I don't actively advertise donation links (for various reasons) but I do accept them via paypal: [email protected]


Thank you.

Been using this for quite some time (Previously MrFishIt which was very similar) and wanted to support you.

I hope you received my donation.

----------


## smithwicks

To avoid dying, create a macro with a cast sequence that only casts if enemy present and attacking you, put it on your cast bar. in the program change the timer to a low amount and have it spam that key (like adding a lure to your pole).

Best solution, IF you have a gaming keyboard that allows macro, set up a macro that "toggles" on and off... have it spam the macro key until enemy dead..

this way, enemy spawns, the macro does its job, you return to fishing.

Might want to fish with your weapon equipt costing you a +fishing skill, but you'll live

----------


## Torpedoes

> I hope you received my donation.


Thank you very much!! I appreciate your support.




> Enemy spawns, the macro does its job, you return to fishing.


Are you talking about the murloc, can't you just trash the item that causes him to spawn?

----------


## _heist

> Might want to fish with your weapon equipt costing you a +fishing skill, but you'll live


In your cast macro: 


```
/equip [nocombat] Underlight Angler
```

In your attack macro:


```
/equip [combat] Your Weapon
```

You can switch weapons in combat which is one of the reasons I love the Underlight Angler for quick getaways in the water.

----------


## fenomic

> I have the exact same problem on one of my tunes as you Docalan... I have tried changing a bunch of settings and keybinds without getting it to work. The same happends to me, the lootwindow pops up 0,1 sec and then he throws the bobber again without looting.Ofc autoloot is on and I (atleast) think I have the exact same settings :s
> *Although* on my other character it works perfectly....
> 
> What could be the problem for it not working on one char but working perfect on another? Please help


Same here, dont know how to fix..

----------


## Romulis2000

i miss mrfishit....where is Nesox these days ?

----------


## _heist

Would love support for a keybind so I can enable and disable it easily. That way I can use it to fish pools quickly.

----------


## Torpedoes

> Would love support for a keybind so I can enable and disable it easily. That way I can use it to fish pools quickly.


There is one already, F12.

----------


## Annaisha

This isn't working for me anymore as of today. It did yesterday and the days before, though :/

----------


## Torpedoes

> This isn't working for me anymore as of today. It did yesterday and the days before, though :/


You're going to have to be more specific. But if you're referring to the loot window opening and closing too fast then yes I know. But there isn't anything I can do about it at the moment, I know that this problem resolves itself though, after maybe a couple hours.

----------


## Annaisha

> You're going to have to be more specific. But if you're referring to the loot window opening and closing too fast then yes I know. But there isn't anything I can do about it at the moment, I know that this problem resolves itself though, after maybe a couple hours.


Referring to the mouse not moving at all. Everything worked just fine for days, now it does occasionally work, for 1 fish, then it auto stops itself again. Only Background Mode with memory writing works for me at the moment (with the one-whole fish :P)

Then I had it that the loot window remained open, even though it's on auto loot, and I don't know.

When I used it for the first time I did no setup and it was as easy as using F12 to turn it on and off, that seems to not be working anymore at all.Not for me at least.

----------


## Torpedoes

> Referring to the mouse not moving at all. Everything worked just fine for days, now it does occasionally work, for 1 fish, then it auto stops itself again. Only Background Mode with memory writing works for me at the moment (with the one-whole fish :P)
> 
> Then I had it that the loot window remained open, even though it's on auto loot, and I don't know.
> 
> When I used it for the first time I did no setup and it was as easy as using F12 to turn it on and off, that seems to not be working anymore at all.Not for me at least.


Not sure, nothing changed here so the problem might be on your end. Perhaps some addon configuration.

----------


## Romulis2000

how many bans so far with this bot?

----------


## bokys

Question, bot is not looting anything, how do I set it up to loot?

EDIT: Nevermind, dumbz. Works good  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kaizuken

Auto-Loot is not working.

----------


## suicidal.2k8

I've noticed my client has been secretly been updating, I'd get resource monitors alerts and traffic data of several megabytes about data being downloaded by Battle.net client. 

This is some way that Blizzard are tackling the botting issue, because I've noticed a lot of clients today at a stand-still at mining and herbing nodes just doing nothing. 
I currently haven't tested your bot because my fish is still at 1 on my character, but as soon as I've done my bits and bobs and run the bot, I'll let you know what issues I run into.

----------


## Nwonknu7

After a couple of months will try this again. It worked well in Draenor. 
Glad you still have it up!

----------


## Joao Ricardo

> Referring to the mouse not moving at all. Everything worked just fine for days, now it does occasionally work, for 1 fish, then it auto stops itself again. Only Background Mode with memory writing works for me at the moment (with the one-whole fish :P)


The same for me...

----------


## zeronoob

Background mode just casts "Fishing" but does not click the Bobber on Bait or move the Mouse.
Not in x32 and also not in x64 Client mode.

Foreground Mode works fine!

Client Version: 7.0.3.22624
Client Language: en-US

Bot Verson: 0.4.0.22624 (downloaded at October, 2nd)

----------


## horizon12345

What is the macro to dodge thoose spawning creatures/murlocs and stuff?

----------


## ricky2k2

> Background mode just casts "Fishing" but does not click the Bobber on Bait or move the Mouse.
> Not in x32 and also not in x64 Client mode.
> 
> Foreground Mode works fine!
> 
> Client Version: 7.0.3.22624
> Client Language: en-US
> 
> Bot Verson: 0.4.0.22624 (downloaded at October, 2nd)


Not working for me in foreground now

----------


## HighlineTV

> how many bans so far with this bot?


Unbanned since 2015 and two bannwaves where I lost 2 accounts by using honor buddy. Wildcatch account is still up and it's my main account with 7/7 nhc and 6/7 HC.

Edit: fished 46,542 fishes in legion

----------


## Romulis2000

iimpressive




> Unbanned since 2015 and two bannwaves where I lost 2 accounts by using honor buddy. Wildcatch account is still up and it's my main account with 7/7 nhc and 6/7 HC.
> 
> Edit: fished 46,542 fishes in legion

----------


## Romulis2000

so ive only ever used mrfishit, but i gave this one a try. I sat and watched it for a bit while it lvled fishing from 700 to 800 and then i went to sleep and left it running. woke up and i was DCed . Logged in and turns out i died . So i ran it again to see what may have killed me , since i was in an area that no mobs were nearby. Turns out theres a murloc that spawns when you fish up a particular item. Ive just started fishing again so please flame boys calm down and go easy on me. Is there any way to combat this murlock while fishing ? or to avoid it?

----------


## Sylenos

> so ive only ever used mrfishit, but i gave this one a try. I sat and watched it for a bit while it lvled fishing from 700 to 800 and then i went to sleep and left it running. woke up and i was DCed . Logged in and turns out i died . So i ran it again to see what may have killed me , since i was in an area that no mobs were nearby. Turns out theres a murloc that spawns when you fish up a particular item. Ive just started fishing again so please flame boys calm down and go easy on me. Is there any way to combat this murlock while fishing ? or to avoid it?


You can't really avoid it if you insist on fishing in the zones where the murloc spawns (as part of the Artifact and Legion rare fish achievements) but you can equip a bodyguard from your class hall mission board to stand around with you. You won't be able to loot the murloc so will miss out on the buff, but if you're just fishing to fish a bodyguard can take care of the occasional spawns from fishing.

----------


## Duderandom

First of all, thanks a lot for this, I've been using it for a few days now and it's pretty stable.

I don't know if you take feature suggestions or how doable this would be, but I'd like to suggest a "garrison mode" option for those of us that have a level 3 fishing shack. Basically, what this would do when enabled is periodically check your inventory to see if you have 5 (the max) Lunarfall Carp. If you do, stop fishing and:

1. Use Lunarfall Carp
2. Target nearest live Cavedweller
3. Wait until it's in looting range
4. Kill it
5. Loot it
6. Wait for Lunarfall Carp cooldown

Rinse and repeat until you use all 5 of your Lunarfall Carp, then continue fishing. Since we're now in Legion, the mobs are much weaker than us, so the combat system can be very rudimentary. There's no real danger of dying, and attacking can consist of just spamming one ability (add another keybind option).

----------


## Torpedoes

> I don't know if you take feature suggestions or how doable this would be, but I'd like to suggest a "garrison mode" option for those of us that have a level 3 fishing shack.


Hey there, feature suggestions are absolutely appreciated, and I have collected many now that I hope to implement in the next release.

That being said, the goal for Wild-Catch is to keep it simple. It does one thing but does it well (or at least that's the goal). Suggestions such as fighting mobs, fishing pool to pool is something that is really complex and involves a lot of variables. It's definitely something that belongs in a full blown bot instead. That being said, even though Wild-Catch might not suddenly get crazy mob-fighting features itself, I'm constantly thinking of ways to solve the problem without bloating the bot or implementing gimmicky features. Whatever affects you also affects me.

----------


## Duderandom

> Suggestions such as fighting mobs, fishing pool to pool is something that is really complex and involves a lot of variables. It's definitely something that belongs in a full blown bot instead. That being said, even though Wild-Catch might not suddenly get crazy mob-fighting features itself, I'm constantly thinking of ways to solve the problem without bloating the bot or implementing gimmicky features. Whatever affects you also affects me.


I realize that any combat features would increase complexity, that's why I stressed that in this case there's no risk of dying (so no need to implement stuff like running to corpse) and attacking can be limited to one spell/keybind. That being said, while I'm also a programmer, I have no experience writing software that interacts with the memory of other processes as directly as a game bot, so I really have no idea exactly how complex something like this would be...

Anyways, just wanted to chime in with a suggestion that I think would be useful, whether you eventually decide to implement it or not is of course up to you  :Smile:  Thanks again for a nice, free (for now  :Big Grin: ) bot.

----------


## Torpedoes

> While I'm also a programmer, I have no experience writing software that interacts with the memory of other processes as directly as a game bot, so I really have no idea exactly how complex something like this would be...


I actually have numbers now :-P

Not accounting for memory reading code, helper functions, etc. A general purpose DPS rotation for one spec attacking one target is about 400 lines of code (JavaScript (Writing Bots with Robot-js)). Now lines of code is not a good measure of complexity but it's still a good indicator of what kind of logic is involved in implementing something like this. Not to mention that it may change from patch to patch. But obviously, you wouldn't need something this crazy in a fishing bot.




> Anyways, just wanted to chime in with a suggestion that I think would be useful, whether you eventually decide to implement it or not is of course up to you.


I will do what I can to make it work for everybody, especially since I use the same tools everybody else uses and so I run into the same problems. Only thing stopping me at this point is lack of time.

----------


## WiNiFiX

> I actually have numbers now :-P
> 
> Not accounting for memory reading code, helper functions, etc. A general purpose DPS rotation for one spec attacking one target is about 400 lines of code (JavaScript (Writing Bots with Robot-js)). Now lines of code is not a good measure of complexity but it's still a good indicator of what kind of logic is involved in implementing something like this. Not to mention that it may change from patch to patch. But obviously, you wouldn't need something this crazy in a fishing bot.
> 
> 
> 
> I will do what I can to make it work for everybody, especially since I use the same tools everybody else uses and so I run into the same problems. Only thing stopping me at this point is lack of time.


care to share that rotation?

----------


## Torpedoes

> care to share that rotation?


It wouldn't be much use without the memory reading logic. It's trivial though, all I did was copy that robot-js thread, combined it all and followed icy-veins to create a rotation.

----------


## Romulis2000

i tried this but both my pet and bodyguard stood there while the murloc was hitting me. ANy other tips ?




> You can't really avoid it if you insist on fishing in the zones where the murloc spawns (as part of the Artifact and Legion rare fish achievements) but you can equip a bodyguard from your class hall mission board to stand around with you. You won't be able to loot the murloc so will miss out on the buff, but if you're just fishing to fish a bodyguard can take care of the occasional spawns from fishing.

----------


## Torpedoes

> i tried this but both my pet and bodyguard stood there while the murloc was hitting me. ANy other tips ?


Yeah so the way my friend solved it is he had a macro to delete the murloc bait from his inventory before it had a chance to spawn. He just spammed it every few seconds. You could take it a step further and write a macro to target and attack the murloc with a simple spell. Second method is a bit more complicated but it worked fine.

----------


## Sylenos

> i tried this but both my pet and bodyguard stood there while the murloc was hitting me. ANy other tips ?


Well thats weird. As a druid, I keep Broll Bearmantle with me all the time. I also supervise my WildCatch most times and have seen Broll going after trouble makers on more than one occasion.. Did it actually hit you and do damage? Because once the murloc hits me I am "in combat" and unable to keep fishing, until the bodyguard kills it.

As for a hunter pet make sure you have him on defensive and not assist.... Blizz changed their aggression levels yet again and most hunters keep them on assist, which means they won't do anything until YOU make a combat action first. 
I don't know if there are similar choices for mage, warlock and death knight pets though.

If that doesn't work, I'm sorry I can't be of more help. I know my bodyguard has done his fair share of killing some things while I have the bot running. I'm not sure why yours don't.  :Frown:

----------


## Wardinary

After today's WoW update the issue with the cursor not finding the bobber is back. Last time I had it it was an add-on interfering with the fishing but now even without any add-ons the cursor only moves a tiny bit, never all the way to the bobber. Apart from the WoW update nothing in the setup has changed, it was working fine last night.

----------


## Torpedoes

> After today's WoW update the issue with the cursor not finding the bobber is back. Last time I had it it was an add-on interfering with the fishing but now even without any add-ons the cursor only moves a tiny bit, never all the way to the bobber. Apart from the WoW update nothing in the setup has changed, it was working fine last night.


As long as Wild-Catch still attaches then nothing has changed. I haven't seen this problem personally but I would make sure you're not using any weird bobber or addons.

----------


## Noituri

> Seems to work fine, but I'm unable to get it to loot. I disabled and enabled auto loot. I've tried changing full and widows mode. turned addons off and on. It cast, it clicks, the loot screen pops up with a fish, but seems like it cast again to fast for auto loot to work. Any Ideas?


Having same issue. It opens loot but casts too fast. EU, 42ms.

----------


## TaRdIs2004

> Referring to the mouse not moving at all. Everything worked just fine for days, now it does occasionally work, for 1 fish, then it auto stops itself again. Only Background Mode with memory writing works for me at the moment (with the one-whole fish :P)
> 
> Then I had it that the loot window remained open, even though it's on auto loot, and I don't know.
> 
> When I used it for the first time I did no setup and it was as easy as using F12 to turn it on and off, that seems to not be working anymore at all.Not for me at least.


I've experienced this a lot lately. I thought it was the color tinting of the zone I was in, but its happening in most zones now. i turned particle density to low and turned off outline mode, but still nothing. Mouse teleportation isn't working well either. It may or may not click the bobber. There also felt like there were some issues with the fading from Way of the Flounder confusing bobber detection.

Is there any way to add sounds for Sonar? Sometimes i want something more subtle or unique.

----------


## TaRdIs2004

> Well thats weird. As a druid, I keep Broll Bearmantle with me all the time. I also supervise my WildCatch most times and have seen Broll going after trouble makers on more than one occasion.. Did it actually hit you and do damage? Because once the murloc hits me I am "in combat" and unable to keep fishing, until the bodyguard kills it.
> 
> As for a hunter pet make sure you have him on defensive and not assist.... Blizz changed their aggression levels yet again and most hunters keep them on assist, which means they won't do anything until YOU make a combat action first. 
> I don't know if there are similar choices for mage, warlock and death knight pets though.
> 
> If that doesn't work, I'm sorry I can't be of more help. I know my bodyguard has done his fair share of killing some things while I have the bot running. I'm not sure why yours don't.


If you are Guardian with the Brambles talent this will trigger your guardian's combat AI when something hits you.

----------


## TaRdIs2004

Game patched to v7.0.3.22747

----------


## enric1010

Unsupported game version

----------


## Bugs much

> Unsupported game version


Confirmed, game is unsupported.
Version 7.0.3 (22747) (Release x64)
Oct 4 2016

----------


## Torpedoes

Updated for patch 7.0.3.22747. Please report any problems here.
Updated for patch 7.0.3.22810. Please report any problems here.

----------


## bzilla

where can I download the latest verson, the one I just downloaded off yetibots isnt attaching

----------


## McThirsty

Make sure your wow client is updated to the newest version, works for me.

----------


## kulker

Nwm. I Guess Specials working right now

----------


## Sylenos

> If you are Guardian with the Brambles talent this will trigger your guardian's combat AI when something hits you.


Just tested this a few minutes ago to be sure Blizz didn't change something again. I'm in feral spec, no brambles, and my bodyguard went after the murloc as before - however, the murloc did miss several hits which didn't trigger the bodyguard. Once I took a damage-dealing hit, the bodyguard went into action and killed it. I did not have to move or make any actions whatsoever. 

I also tested this with harpies in Suramar, wolves in Stormheim, and some evil tree things in Val'Sharah. Each time I took a damage dealing hit, my bodyguard did his thing. Once combat ended, I went right back to fishing.

No idea why others are having trouble with that. Wish I could help more! But that was my experience. Happy fishing!

----------


## xDieo

Has anyone been banned for using this bot? Does Warden detect it? Just wondering which is the best fishbot and this one was recommended and just want to know how safe it is.

----------


## Torpedoes

> Has anyone been banned for using this bot? Does Warden detect it?


Unlike other developers, I'm not going to pretend like my bots are undetectable. However, it's considerably safer than most other bots because it's entirely external. Furthermore, I haven't seen many bans for fishing bots or radars in general, but anything is possible. You may want to read the FAQ for more information though.




> Just wondering which is the best fishbot and this one was recommended and just want to know how safe it is.


I don't know if there's a "best" fishing bot, just use the one that has the features you want.

----------


## xDieo

> Unlike other developers, I'm not going to pretend like my bots are undetectable. However, it's considerably safer than most other bots because it's entirely external. Furthermore, I haven't seen many bans for fishing bots or radars in general, but anything is possible. You may want to read the FAQ for more information though.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if there's a "best" fishing bot, just use the one that has the features you want.


Thank you for the additional information! May give this a shot then.

----------


## zeronoob

> Background mode just casts "Fishing" but does not click the Bobber on Bait or move the Mouse.
> Not in x32 and also not in x64 Client mode.
> 
> Foreground Mode works fine!
> 
> Client Version: 7.0.3.22624
> Client Language: en-US
> 
> Bot Verson: 0.4.0.22624 (downloaded at October, 2nd)


Me Idiot... !
i've bound "Interact with Target" not "Interact with Mouseover" ...
Works perfectly now!

Many thanks  :Smile:

----------


## testing321123

Attaching Oversized Bobbers causes the bot to stop interacting with the bobber.

----------


## Torpedoes

> Attaching Oversized Bobbers causes the bot to stop interacting with the bobber.


Yep, I'll get that fixed in the next release.

----------


## Annaisha

It's quite annoying, it turnsd off the bott after every 1 cast and then I have to click Start Fishing again.

----------


## Annaisha

D'oh fixed myself. Don't bind "Cast Rod" to F12. That's the default key to start and stop the bot, I think.

----------


## Duderandom

> I actually have numbers now :-P
> 
> Not accounting for memory reading code, helper functions, etc. A general purpose DPS rotation for one spec attacking one target is about 400 lines of code (JavaScript (Writing Bots with Robot-js)). Now lines of code is not a good measure of complexity but it's still a good indicator of what kind of logic is involved in implementing something like this. Not to mention that it may change from patch to patch. But obviously, you wouldn't need something this crazy in a fishing bot.
> 
> I will do what I can to make it work for everybody, especially since I use the same tools everybody else uses and so I run into the same problems. Only thing stopping me at this point is lack of time.


Ended up making my own Python script that works on top of your bot. Was easier than expected with only about 75 lines of code. I periodically check my Carp count, when it reaches the desired amount I pause Wild Catch via F12, do my combat/looting loop until I use all the Carp, then activate Wild Catch again. Ended up being a pretty ghetto solution since it reads screen pixels instead of WoW memory, but hey, it works  :Big Grin: 

Only issue I have is that starting/stopping Wild Catch resets the special keybind timers, so I'll have to disable that in WC and implement my own, but that should be pretty trivial.

That, and I'll need to find a loot filtering addon to get rid of most of the trash that the Cavedwellers drop, and keep just the good stuff. I used to use Loot Filter back in the day, but it seems like it's no longer updated. Anyone have any replacement suggestions?

----------


## Torpedoes

> Ended up making my own Python script that works on top of your bot. Was easier than expected with only about 75 lines of code. I periodically check my Carp count, when it reaches the desired amount I pause Wild Catch via F12, do my combat/looting loop until I use all the Carp, then activate Wild Catch again. Ended up being a pretty ghetto solution since it reads screen pixels instead of WoW memory, but hey, it works


Sounds awesome! In case you didn't already know, and you like JavaScript, be sure to check  (Writing Bots with Robot-js)this out as well.

----------


## Venjjeance

needs to be updated for today's patch: 7.0.3.22810.
thanks!

----------


## aab5588

website down can anyone upload file

----------


## Helianza

Hello everybody,

I'm sorry if my request seem stupid but, how the bot works ?
I don't know what to put on Cast Rod and Interact. I supposed I have to bind my fishing rod on a key, And I choose F2.
I use "Interact with mouseover" with F3, and put F3 in "Interact".
When I launch bot, nothing happen, except a jump some time.
If I launch, use F2, fishing start, and the bot detect the bite, and show the loot. But don't take it.

Thanks for your answer !

EDIT :
Apparently, F2 is not working. I put U for fishing, K for interact, it's working perfectly well !

----------


## Torpedoes

> website down can anyone upload file


It's up but some people are reporting problems, hopefully it clears up soon. Also, Yeti-Bots applications haven't been updated since September 2014 so there's no need to download them each time. However, regardless of whether or not you have the applications, they won't work if you're unable to access the website.

----------


## Absey

Is anyone having issues with the Bot being really small and not fitting into its box. Also having looting issues?

----------


## HighlineTV

Actually I clean a very week my computer with CCleaner. It removed trash, repair your registry from old or unused stuff and I never had problems with his product . I'm playing on a high population server and I love this bot. Unbanned since 4 bannwaves, never lost a account or something like that. I fished over 50k fishes and I hope this project is keeping up. If I need to buy this bot In the future, I will do this. Best standalone fishbot ever. 

Ps: running this software on my main account. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk

----------


## Elite58

Hey All,

Thought I would leave some feedback as I have been using this bot for awhile and have been a member on ownedcore for ages but haven't contributed too much.

This is the only fishing bot I will use, it is super simple to setup and use, have used for 8hrs straight on a few occasions and have not had any accounts banned.

I love how you can set specials and after how long to use them.

Overall a super easy and simple stationary fishing bot that I would recommend to anyone, but as per usual exercise account safety by not botting constantly or people will report you

Thanks creator  :Smile:

----------


## dav777

I downloaded this bot a couple of days ago and tested it on a new account. Very nervous to use it on my primary account. I used a fishing bot a couple of years ago that worked by scanning the colour of the fishing bobber and then clicked it. It was totally transparent to WoW with no memory reads or writes I hope this one is safe to use. I only fish for around two hours a day to get the skill up.

----------


## kittychow

I am having issues with the installation. I am trying to put it on a dinosaur running Windows Vista 32-bit Service Pack 2... 

Is this supported?

It keeps telling me that i need to verify if i have a 32 bit or 64 bit system and download the correct file.

----------


## HighlineTV

I can confirm windows 7, 8, 8.1 and 10 is supported. I don't know about windows Vista but I think so. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk

----------


## kjunh0226

I've updated to the 1607 Build in the 1511 Build of Windows 10.
After not work this app

----------


## Username12c

There is a problem when doing paladin corrupted ashbringer quest.

Every paladin wanting to get hidden ashbringer skin need to fish some thousand times to get Shard of Darkness - Item - World of Warcraft

The problem is that when it is fished there are 2 items, and shard is second. Bot only pick up first and recast fishing again, so quest item is gone.

Please fix it

----------


## dekinhow

Is there a way to have access to logs?

My yeti is crashing after a minute or two.

Besides that, it is not recognizing the fishing hotkey. But if I fish mannually, clicking the bobber works fine.

----------


## JonnyJa

works great, thank you very much!

----------


## suicidal.2k8

I've always used this to fish, I've not been banned yet for using it (because I use it only when I'm after either skill or fish).

But, I've noticed an issue, when fishing with the Oversized Bobber that the bot doesn't seem to interact or loot. 

Works great though without, a few slight hiccups with the "Enable Human Characteristics" 
Also, whats the point of having Health and Mana/Power/Focus etc on the program. Yeah, it's good for PvP, but a dialog would be better if someone was losing health seeing as the bot doesn't have a always-on-top option.

----------


## Torpedoes

> I've noticed an issue, when fishing with the Oversized Bobber that the bot doesn't seem to interact or loot.


Yes, this is a known issue that will get fixed in a future patch.




> A few slight hiccups with the "Enable Human Characteristics"


What kinds of hiccups?




> Also, whats the point of having Health and Mana/Power/Focus etc on the program.


It's a long story, but you're right, there's no point in having it in there.




> The bot doesn't have a always-on-top option.


It does, click on the top-left icon of Wild-Catch and select Top Most.

----------


## Venjjeance

waiting on update for 7.1.0.22900
and as always, thanks for your amazing work!

----------


## Dizz16

This is really an awesome. Thank you. I use it as i mine and see fish. Quick fish the items and continue on. 

Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Torpedoes

Updated for patch 7.1.0.22900. Please report any problems here.
Updated for patch 7.1.0.22908. Please report any problems here.

----------


## anon13reaper

Great tool.

Looks like they updated to 7.1.0.22908.

Eagerly anticipating an update.

Thanks for this

----------


## choopakatoo

> Updated for patch 7.1.0.22900. Please report any problems here.



Getting an "unsupported game version" 10:30pm 10/25/16

----------


## cobbb

> Getting an "unsupported game version"


Confirmed, prog not working.

----------


## tidioute06

looking forward to getting this bot running again! Love your work keep it up!

----------


## Dizz16

How long would you guys say is too long to let this bot run? 
Does it matter? Or should you stick to 30min sessions etc?

PS. Not working after 7.1 update....yet  :Wink: 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## choopakatoo

> How long would you guys say is too long to let this bot run? 
> Does it matter? Or should you stick to 30min sessions etc?
> 
> PS. Not working after 7.1 update....yet 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I leave it running for hours. If I have a short shift at work, I just set up somewhere I know I'll be safe. Watch in the new zones where you fish though, sometimes you catch bait that draws creatures up and if you aren't around, they'll slaughter you!!! I learned this the hard way!!  :Smile: 

I think my longest session was an 8 hour overnight, I was farming up mossgil while catching some much needed sleep!!

----------


## Dominith

generally, how long do we have to wait for a new update after a patch ?

----------


## Torpedoes

> generally, how long do we have to wait for a new update after a patch ?


Depending on when the update happens. But usually under a day or two.

----------


## HighlineTV

The bait who let spawn a monster that's gonna attack you can u auto delete every 60 seconds by a delete macro. I'll post it in a view hours after sleep. Just bind the macro with Wildcatch and u are safe. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk

----------


## sharkyx1x

Ive been a long time user of this but never use background mode. Have you seen any bans directly related this this and background mode? i know there is always a chance

----------


## sharkyx1x

> The bait who let spawn a monster that's gonna attack you can u auto delete every 60 seconds by a delete macro. I'll post it in a view hours after sleep. Just bind the macro with Wildcatch and u are safe. 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


Karni's Crap Filter will change your life

Karni'&#39;'s Crap Filter - Bags & Inventory - World of Warcraft Addons - Curse

----------


## Torpedoes

> Ive been a long time user of this but never use background mode. Have you seen any bans directly related this this and background mode? i know there is always a chance


I've been personally using background mode since the beginning and haven't had any problems. It's especially useful for manual fishing when you want to switch to other applications. That being said, it's a decision you would have to make for yourself.

----------


## dav777

@Sharkyx1x - I use LootWhatIWant. I haven't tried this one yet. Thx for the post.

----------


## dav777

Hi, any idea when this will be updated for the latest patch. I'm really ken to use it.  :Smile:

----------


## dav777

Forget previous post. Didn't see the version number. TYVM :P

----------


## Neff

Hi, bot worked fine yesterday, but today the mouse won't move to the bobber. It will however teleport to the bobber when checking "Enable Mouse Teleportation" but then it won't loot.
Using non-background mode.


*Nevermind figured it out. Deleted the Wild Catch file and had it remade.*

----------


## Xaeno

Hey Torpedoes,

There was a mini-patch today (Friday) in live to 7.1.0.22950 which is an Unsupported Version for Wild Catch.
Wild Catch is great for levelling up fishing and getting the fishing artifact, running in background while I do some work at the same time, so missing it already.
Really appreciate your great work. Looking forward to an update soon, many thanks  :Smile:

----------


## sharkyx1x

Was working fine yesterday, now getting unsupported version. i didnt realize we had an update today?

----------


## Annaisha

Yep indeed, as of the hotfixes from last night, I guess they applied a patch server side, the bot is no longer compatible with the game. "Unsupported game version". Update please. Need to level my fishing artifact.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Seuchenkommando

A little tip for everyone starting from 0 Fishingskill. Use the bot in your garrison so no one can see/report you.

----------


## powerkid

when does the bot comes up to date? -.-

----------


## Dominith

so, how does everyone fish for an extended time and not die from the add ?

----------


## choopakatoo

> so, how does everyone fish for an extended time and not die from the add ?




If you chose to fish in an area that has the extra fish that eventually spawn an add. You can make a deleting macro to destroy that item, and just have it on one of the options for ever x-minutes do this action.

----------


## Moike

For using this in Legion areas I found it best to use the add on AutoLooter and would definitely recommend it. You can set it to ignore the items such as Funky Sea Snail and other junk. I was trying to level up my fishing pole so I wanted to keep the other lures. It combed well for afk fishing! Love the bot btw!!

----------


## powerkid

hey guys. my bot always say its ussupported version. but i redownloaded it many times and nothing hapens. where did u guys get actual version?

----------


## choopakatoo

> hey guys. my bot always say its ussupported version. but i redownloaded it many times and nothing hapens. where did u guys get actual version?




Confirmed, I just tried to use it again and it says unsupported version. Hopefully we will get an updated one within the next day or two!! Love the product, it works great!!

----------


## powerkid

yea iw as wondering.. everyone is talking in here and nobody says that it downst work XD

yep hope for up!

----------


## Sarkot

fml, was hoping for an update before the DMF would come so i could fish for the mount

----------


## HighlineTV

Oh yes.
I need this mount  :Big Grin:

----------


## xskydive

Hi, is there an update for this tool?

----------


## Firegone

> Hi, is there an update for this tool?


You would have noticed if there was an update...


Unbelievable how used I got to his two tools :-) Had hope he would post an update today because he was on, but I won't give hope up :-) I am sure we will see an update soon. Too bad a little patch can break this so easily.

----------


## Torpedoes

Updated for patch 7.1.0.22950. Please report any problems here.
Updated for patch 7.1.0.22995. Please report any problems here.
Updated for patch 7.1.0.22996. Please report any problems here.

----------


## HighlineTV

Actually Yetibots is having Sonar, WildCatch and Vision. This is enough work and i think, in his free Time we will get a update soon as possible.
If Wild Catch is up to date, he will announce it here for us!

----------


## IdiotSavante

Did the issues with the Corrupted Ashbringer get resolved?

----------


## powerkid

great work guys! thx a lot for the update! :-)

----------


## suicidal.2k8

> Updated for patch 7.1.0.22950. Please report any problems here.


My character doesn't seem to apply fishing lures. 
Trying to get to Legion and fishing in legion with minimum fishing rod and some shiny baubles. I place my shiny baubles in my = hotkey, added that with a 10 minute reapply and I tried both have the [ + ] clicked and unclicked while I fished, not once did my character apply it.

----------


## HighlineTV

Try to bind your lure with numbers like 1, 2, 3 and activate them with the light Grey plus. I use this with lures, macros to delete dump and it works perfectly. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk

----------


## Rathmanis

Gday, 

I just downloaded your Wild Catch for DMF, and for some strange reason it will not loot the fish. I have to press SHIFT key to gte it to loot the fish.

Cheers

----------


## F4s0lt

Everytime i got the message Unsupported Gameversion.can somebody help pls?

----------


## wowvl1996

> Gday, 
> 
> I just downloaded your Wild Catch for DMF, and for some strange reason it will not loot the fish. I have to press SHIFT key to gte it to loot the fish.
> 
> Cheers


it wasnt working for me, it would throw the rod but would not catch the fish, i had to disable my add-ons and change my "camera following style" to "always adjust camera"

----------


## Rathmanis

Thanks for your response. 

The issue I seem to have, Its casts the Fishing Rod and once the bobber moves. the mouse runs over to the bobber and opens the loot window, but i don't get the fish. If I manually cast the fishing skill and move my mouse to the bobber and select the key i have marked as a loot key, it will loot the fish.

----------


## dav777

> Thanks for your response. 
> 
> The issue I seem to have, Its casts the Fishing Rod and once the bobber moves. the mouse runs over to the bobber and opens the loot window, but i don't get the fish. If I manually cast the fishing skill and move my mouse to the bobber and select the key i have marked as a loot key, it will loot the fish.


Make sure click-to-move isn't enabled under Interface --> Mouse. I had mine enabled and it did the same thing.

----------


## solshine2510

Thank you for update, Torpedoes. 
Also, I have Click to move enabled for all characters and current version works fine with it.

----------


## White100120

Guys, i have a problem with bot.

When i got a bite bot does not react, does nothing, even dont count bites.
What am i doing wrong, any one can tell?

----------


## sldfjfsd

unsupported game version, pls fix  :Frown:

----------


## haitianboy420

Works now. Thank you for the update

----------


## sharkyx1x

ANNNNNDDDD another wow patch

----------


## HighlineTV

En, EU or witch County? 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk

----------


## sharkyx1x

Usa usa usa

----------


## gaojq1999

Another ninja update just happened =(

----------


## xskydive

The next Patch today......omg

----------


## feeltheflow

damnit..just got it working finally and now its saying unsupported version.

my luck..

waiting for the next update, cheers for the work you do.

----------


## Xaeno

hey Torpedoes

another small patch today (Tuesday) to version 7.1.0.22989 which gives "Unsupported Version" to Wild Catch - looking forward to another update soon, many thanks!  :Smile:

----------


## savior06

this is one of the best fish helper 

tq OP / devs for working this awesome project 

cant wait for update

----------


## Kaizuken

Needs an update.

----------


## HighlineTV

I think he know it. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk

----------


## Seuchenkommando

Nah I think we need more people to post it and let him know.

/sarcasm

----------


## feeltheflow

So i was bummed when i found out wow was again updated and this didn't work. I remembered that my laptop has newest version of wow & yeti as well so did something.

Wanna share how i did get this working properly without update:

1. Unplug your internet connection / flight mode.

2. Start battle.net

3. Start wow

4. Connect your internet

5. Log in

6. Start Yeti 

7. Profit


Hope this guys helps and you can Yeti some before the next update from the author.


edit. ofcourse this requires that you _haven't_ updated to the newest wow version yet.

----------


## powerkid

rly nice bot guys. love it

----------


## Gelomyrtol

And the next Hotfix hit the relams, actually playin' 7.1.0.22995

----------


## HighlineTV

I Think we can wait a view Days for an bot update becouse blizzard is patching wow to much. Lets wait until blizzard is done with his work to get the bot back.

----------


## solshine2510

But.. how to play without it!  :Frown:  
If ther only was another bot to use in the meantime that would not produce bazillion detections in virus total scan....

----------


## HighlineTV

Hand made fishing or do a break. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk

----------


## xXNaZXx

I have a question, the full background mode (the one that writes into memory) is enabled if the button is light grey or dark grey? Cause i want it disabled.

Thank you

----------


## Seuchenkommando

Light grey means it is enabled and dark grey means it is disabled.

----------


## lordleto

> Light grey means it is enabled and dark grey means it is disabled.


It's the other way around.
If the button is light gray, background mode is *disabled*. If it is dark gray, background mode is enabled.

Easy test: Have the button be light gray, start fishing and Alt-Tab to another application. You will not get any fish and not restart fishing after the current cast has finished.

----------


## HighlineTV

The background modes is disabled from default. Until you klicked it to dark Grey you aren't used this. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk

----------


## Madlogs

nice bot, using it to farm Darkmoon fish. <3

----------


## RENgOLD

New banwave: http://us.battle.net/forums/en/wow/topic/20752045247
There is any bans for this bot recently? (pasive mode)

----------


## exdmnd

I got banned for 6 month but I was using both Yeti wild catch and EWT. Both passive mode only.

----------


## tangledlights

No ban here. *knocks on wood* 

Why would you use both WC and EWT for fishing, instead of one or the other?

----------


## exdmnd

Because wc takes much time to update between patches. And i used ewt passive mode.

----------


## Kaizuken

> I got banned for 6 month but I was using both Yeti wild catch and EWT. Both passive mode only.



Don't feed the troll.

----------


## HighlineTV

3/3 unbanned. I'm using passive and background mode and all accounts still available. 

EDIT: Honorbuddy forum is full of bann reports.  :Big Grin: DDDDDD
Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk

----------


## Sylenos

No ban for me on either of my accounts. Have been using Wild Catch since Pandaria, though I have *never* used background mode.

----------


## Torpedoes

For the record, I've been using background mode almost exclusively since the beginning and haven't gotten any bans yet. I can't speak for EWT but if you were using HonorBuddy then you probably got banned.

----------


## Kaizuken

> For the record, I've been using background mode almost exclusively since the beginning and haven't gotten any bans yet. I can't speak for EWT but if you were using HonorBuddy then you probably got banned.



Needs an update.

----------


## Torpedoes

> Needs an update.


What needs an update?

----------


## Kaizuken

> What needs an update?


Your tool, it says "Unsupported Game Version."

----------


## Crackhead86

Nope, its updated  :Smile:  fishing like a beast  :Smile:

----------


## Torpedoes

> Your tool, it says "Unsupported Game Version."


Make sure your client is fully up to date with the latest version of WoW (22995). And restart Wild-Catch if you haven't in a while.

----------


## Vixxi

Prior to the most recent update background mode never worked and the human mouse movement also did not work (had to use teleport mouse). These issues seem to be fixed in the current version, so it was probably a software issue on my computer.

But when i try to use background mode now it will auto cast but it will never click the bobber. Even if the window is active or not it never sends a mouse click or interact with target hotkey. I've tried all the different settings but the mouse seems to be disabled when background mode is on.

I'm using a razer lachesis on windows 10 64 bit.

----------


## funerailles

Can't make it work, it casts and clics but DOESN'T loot the fish :s

----------


## Torpedoes

> Can't make it work, it casts and clics but DOESN'T loot the fish :s


Enable auto-loot in your interface settings.

----------


## zuuu

Set urself to auto loot in wow interface

----------


## DamnedDestiny

> Can't make it work, it casts and clics but DOESN'T loot the fish :s


Good morning!
Same problem here, casting & clicking works fine but it doesn't loot the fish. I deactivated all addons and tryed it again but nothing changed with the looting problem.
The only time it loots the fish is when i hold my left "CTRL" button so that the looting window shows up and when i stop pressing the "CTRL" button it's looting automaticly and re cast the rod, so it's semi-automatic. *lol*
from time to time it stops to cast the rod BUT when i manually cast the rod wild catch loots the fish without problems.

It seems i need a delay from 1-2 seconds between looting and casting the rod again because it closes the loot window too fast?!

Sorry for the really bad english folks!  :Big Grin: 

Greetings from Germany and have a nice Sunday!

DamnedDestiny

Edit:
autoloot is enabled and because wildcatch tries looting so fast i installed an addon named "hotloot" with this addon your looting so fast that the looting window doesn't show up but it seems it is too slow, anyway. *lol*
Edit 2:
Problem seems to be solved.
Startet the bot first, then WoW, changed the key to cast the rod from 1 to 8 and tadaaaa now its working perfectly?!

----------


## Vixxi

Bot does not work correctly in Legion content.

If you try fishing anywhere except the broken isles it works fine. Once you try fishing in any broken isle zone the bot breaks.

Human mouse movement is broken, it moves 1 pixel and then stops. To loot fish you have to enable mouse teleportation. Even when you do enable mouse teleportation there is up to a full second delay from when the bobber splashes to when the mouse moves and clicks the bobber. There is also a bug where the bot will send a mouse click, then move the bobber and not loot the fish.

Tried fishing in all legion zones, bot breaks. Tried fishing in old dalaran, bot works. Went to legion dalaran, bot breaks.

Edit: Here is how to fix it.

1. Exit WoW and Bot program
2. Launch WoW
3. Log into a character that isn't in a legion zone (stormwind, org, vale, darkmoon faire etc)
4. Open bot program
5. Start fishing to make sure it is working
6. Log out and into the character in a legion zone
7. Bot now works properly in legion zones

Not sure why this is necessary but i've also noticed that the bot doesn't save settings properly even if i manually edit the settings file.

----------


## ToastieMoj

Spent the weekend "fishing" up my darkwater skate. Thanks once again, Torpedoes

----------


## suicidal.2k8

> Bot does not work correctly in Legion content.
> 
> If you try fishing anywhere except the broken isles it works fine. Once you try fishing in any broken isle zone the bot breaks.
> 
> Human mouse movement is broken, it moves 1 pixel and then stops. To loot fish you have to enable mouse teleportation. Even when you do enable mouse teleportation there is up to a full second delay from when the bobber splashes to when the mouse moves and clicks the bobber. There is also a bug where the bot will send a mouse click, then move the bobber and not loot the fish.
> 
> Tried fishing in all legion zones, bot breaks. Tried fishing in old dalaran, bot works. Went to legion dalaran, bot breaks.
> 
> Edit: Here is how to fix it.
> ...


Firstly, I've not experience any issues with the bot in Legion areas. 
I'm guessing, if you've used this from the beginning then something may of changed in your configuration file that may inflict issues with the bots performance. 
Rather than downloading and replacing just Wild Catch, remove the file that is generated by it too.

----------


## Dizz16

Works fine for me too. What a great and easy bot to use. Thanks!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## HighlineTV

Blizzard was updating World of Warcraft actually. Please have patience for the next Update on Wild-Catch.

----------


## Noxsia

ETA on update for this bot? I like it very much.

----------


## Torpedoes

> ETA on update for this bot? I like it very much.


Just updated.

----------


## Noxsia

Noticed it haha! thanks!

----------


## TehUnicron

> Just updated.


Has it broken again since this update? The mouse never goes to the right location to start looting. I tried with and without teleportation. It goes to the general area but a few centre meters below and never close enough to the bobber to actually start looting. Is this just me? If so how do I fix it?

----------


## Fluffyer

> Just updated.


Hey, stupid question maybe, but how do i update it without changing the name and everything ?
I'm asking cause i managed to change the name of the program from registry and everything so it can be more safer, so even when i do ctr+alt+del and go to the program it wont say "wild catch".

----------


## IdiotSavante

If I have Auto Loot enabled, will I be able to fish up the item for the Corrupted Ashbringer?

----------


## Torpedoes

> Hey, stupid question maybe, but how do i update it without changing the name and everything ?
> I'm asking cause i managed to change the name of the program from registry and everything so it can be more safer, so even when i do ctr+alt+del and go to the program it wont say "wild catch".


If you'd like to be extra secure you can use a resource stripper to remove the resource information from the exe and change the name of the exe.




> If I have Auto Loot enabled, will I be able to fish up the item for the Corrupted Ashbringer?


According to multiple sources, yes. But I don't know the specific details (if there are any).

----------


## PrinceOfRavens

> Has it broken again since this update? The mouse never goes to the right location to start looting. I tried with and without teleportation. It goes to the general area but a few centre meters below and never close enough to the bobber to actually start looting. Is this just me? If so how do I fix it?


Found an issue and a workaround for this as it happens often as i disable/enable wildcatch via hotkey periodically to get fishing pools.

Replicate error:
1) Start wildcatch let it run once (bug may or not happen on initial use on WoW.)
2) Stop wildcatch.
3) Start wildcatch.... wildcatch no longer clicks on bobber however continues to cast fishing.

Fix.
4) Hover mouse over bobber while wildcatch is still running.
5) Wildcatch now continues acting normally

Note: You will need to hover over bobber each time you stop and start the bot from what i have found this has started happening since 4 weeks ago but haven't gotten around to posting till now  :Smile:  - It also did this much earlier however i restarted wow and it would work normally however it no longer fixes it anymore

----------


## solshine2510

> Found an issue and a workaround for this as it happens often as i disable/enable wildcatch via hotkey periodically to get fishing pools.


How do you hotkey start/stop fishing? I really miss having that option and having to click the button on and off.

----------


## PrinceOfRavens

> How do you hotkey start/stop fishing? I really miss having that option and having to click the button on and off.


Hotkey is F12, unsure if i set it like that or its by default or i got this hotkey information from some1 else :P haha
If you have a logitech mouse/keyboard you can rebind a key to also keypress f12
(I changed my mouse dpi changer to this as shown in the screenshot below  :Smile:  )

----------


## solshine2510

Haha F12 works indeed, cheers! Can't bind it to mouse but still an improvement compared to clicking the app window button.

----------


## Mikon26

Has there been any bans for this as of late?

----------


## tangledlights

> Has there been any bans for this as of late?


None reported, but as always, never bot on an account that you don't want to lose. Even if a bot has no ban reports, doesn't mean it won't be targeted someday. Play smart!

----------


## fub

got banned. i only used the fishbot with wow x64 for 8h, no other bots

----------


## HighlineTV

Unbanned since 120.000 fishes.  :Big Grin: 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk

----------


## Rebel1012

Every couple minutes or so it keep trying to run forward, any ideas?

----------


## OCKirdd

> got banned. i only used the fishbot with wow x64 *for 8h*, no other bots


Found the problem. No human is going to stand in the same spot for that long and fish over and over.

----------


## Torpedoes

> Every couple minutes or so it keep trying to run forward, any ideas?


Try disabling click to move.

----------


## jtwrenn

> Try disabling click to move.


How is everyone dealing with this?

----------


## HighlineTV

> Found the problem. No human is going to stand in the same spot for that long and fish over and over.


Some times I'm fishing more then 48h without any break. I also don't move my bot account and in always unbanned. 

I think u got banned by player reports. I'm fishing on a spot who no one can see me. NEVER. I use this tool over years als I avoided more then 3 bann waves.

----------


## wrong_password

Game version 23171 is out now, this app no longer works.

----------


## solshine2510

Whenever I see the battlenet app start downlaod something I kill the process instantly and start the WoW client manually from exe file. That's the only way to enjoy the Wild Catch app untill it is updated to new version.

----------


## Torpedoes

Updated for patch 7.1.0.23171. Please report any problems here.

----------


## Otakamichi

Small question. Does the app update itself when a new version is released? Or do I have to redownload it manually everytime?

----------


## Torpedoes

> Small question. Does the app update itself when a new version is released? Or do I have to redownload it manually everytime?


The app updates itself, as reflected by the version number 0.4. It hasn't been updated since Novermber 2014 (time flies :-/)

----------


## Otakamichi

> The app updates itself, as reflected by the version number 0.4. It hasn't been updated since Novermber 2014 (time flies :-/)


Thank you very much for your efforts to keep this going! I'm new to this but hope you never stop  :Smile:

----------


## Nostrand88

i can recive ban for this ??

----------


## derkaderb

Getting "Unsupported Game Version" with the latest version :/ Did they made some new hotfix mayby?

----------


## Joao Ricardo

> Getting "Unsupported Game Version" with the latest version :/ Did they made some new hotfix mayby?


Same here...

----------


## Torpedoes

> Same here...


What the build number of your version of WoW?

----------


## Seuchenkommando

Hm...I don't get any error but the cursor isn't moving to the bobber at the latest game and bot version.

----------


## lokmano

Getting a weird issue where it casts too fast to loot the items. Anyone got an idea on how to fix it?

----------


## Torpedoes

> Getting a weird issue where it casts too fast to loot the items. Anyone got an idea on how to fix it?


Yeah that happens occasionally, I find that this problems clears up on it's own after a little while.

----------


## BodyU

Im new to Yeti Fishing, can some1 tell me why my character is MOVING after few bites and gets into water?

----------


## Torpedoes

> Im new to Yeti Fishing, can some1 tell me why my character is MOVING after few bites and gets into water?


Hey, try disabling click to move.

----------


## cherry0706

:Stick Out Tongue:  hello,is this BodyU?

----------


## McThirsty

WoW client updated to version 7.1.0.23222

----------


## xSauron

> WoW client updated to version 7.1.0.23222


Waiting  :Big Grin:

----------


## SchownedCore

> Updated for patch 7.1.0.23171. Please report any problems here.


New version of Wow




> WoW client updated to version 7.1.0.23222


It still is not working for me. 

Unsupported Game Version

I have tried re-downloading wild catch, windowed, non windowed.

I presume there is not an updated Wild Catch? Is there something else that is supposed to be done?

----------


## Torpedoes

Updated for patch 7.1.0.23222. Please report any problems here.

----------


## hied

i like the bot a lot. is it possible to let the bot fight back? for example in highmountain when the rare mob spawns

----------


## HighlineTV

This tool will never fight. It's a stationary fishbot. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk

----------


## Torpedoes

> i like the bot a lot. is it possible to let the bot fight back? for example in highmountain when the rare mob spawns


Fighting may sound easy... But the 2000+ lines of code just for my Fire Mage say otherwise :-P

----------


## hied

i mean not a complicated rotation. just press 1 every x seconds,2 every y 3 every z to kill the 2m hp mob in highmountain or how do you fish in highmountain?

i think turning the char to phase the mob would be too much but. would love that.
Anyways its a great tool and i love it!!!

----------


## MrAlice

I have to constantly check/uncheck "AutoLoot" in WoW. 

Is it possible to add an option to the bot itself to tell it if I have autoloot on or not? 

It seems to check for itself, but is getting it wrong quite a bit. A toggle would be much more efficient, in my personal opinion.

Otherwise, this is a great replacement for my old MrFishIt which is out of date as hell. I really like this simple, easy bot.

----------


## Torpedoes

> I have to constantly check/uncheck "AutoLoot" in WoW.


I'm not sure but couldn't you write a macro for that? And just enable/disable it with some keybinds?

----------


## Dominith

hey, can i get some help please. just recently the bot doesn't wait long enough for autoloot to happen, it just pops up and instantly recasts without getting the fish

----------


## Torpedoes

> hey, can i get some help please. just recently the bot doesn't wait long enough for autoloot to happen, it just pops up and instantly recasts without getting the fish


Yeah that unfortunately happens sometimes, give it a little while and it'll fix itself.

----------


## mimisathi

> Yeah that unfortunately happens sometimes, give it a little while and it'll fix itself.


Hello, got exactly the same problem. I've been trying to fix it but nothing seems to work. Been fishing for 5 hours now and still it catches only 1 fish outta 20  :Frown:

----------


## Amste

I beg you, please lay for version 7.0.3.22594

----------


## Djlnchbx

Program keeps opening like this and I have no clue how to fix it.

----------


## Torpedoes

> I beg you, please lay for version 7.0.3.22594


Hey there, at the moment, I'm only able to support the live US version of the client. I'm hoping that with a better internal updating system, I'll be able to support a wider range of clients.




> Program keeps opening like this and I have no clue how to fix it.


Yes, I've seen this before. It looks like your Windows text scaling is messing up the application. I'm not yet sure how to fix it short of disabling Windows text scaling (not a good solution I know but it's the only one I can think of). I'm sorry for this, it's something I'm hoping to fix.

----------


## madmoonkin

Since yesterday I can't seem to loot anything. It just casts but never loots. Checked all my settings, they seem the same.

----------


## Torpedoes

> Since yesterday I can't seem to loot anything. It just casts but never loots. Checked all my settings, they seem the same.


Hey there, yeah that seems to happen from time to time. Give it a few hours and it'll resolve itself. It's something to do with lag.

----------


## madmoonkin

Still not looting. Anything you can suggest?

----------


## madmoonkin

> Still not looting. Anything you can suggest?


Think I fixed it. Had to uncheck "allow multiple instances of battlenet". Seems to be working fine now. :-)

----------


## Torpedoes

> Think I fixed it. Had to uncheck "allow multiple instances of battlenet". Seems to be working fine now. :-)


I'm glad it's working for you. Yeah a lot of weird options seem to affect the game in radical ways.

----------


## choopakatoo

Unsupported version 1/10/2017 6:00pm CST.  :Frown:  Had such a great run with this download!! Thank you for all the work you put into it!! It's a sanity saver :gusta:

----------


## Torpedoes

Updated for patch 7.1.5.23360. Please report any problems here.

----------


## deathway

have anyone a ban for wild catch?

----------


## morgoy

Didn't go through all 62 pages, but I would like to know how the ban experience with this one? Used the radar to get the hypo and had no problems with it.
Just recently I got the slime for corrupted ashbringer with my paladin, but reading the numbers, I really don't wanna catch 5132451351 fish manually.
So whats your experience, your guess? Especially regarding fishing at this spot.

----------


## Torpedoes

> have anyone a ban for wild catch?





> Didn't go through all 62 pages, but I would like to know how the ban experience with this one? Used the radar to get the hypo and had no problems with it.
> Just recently I got the slime for corrupted ashbringer with my paladin, but reading the numbers, I really don't wanna catch 5132451351 fish manually.
> So whats your experience, your guess? Especially regarding fishing at this spot.


I've had friends successfully fish for the ashbringer skin without a ban, along with countless other people fishing for random stuff. Obviously I can't tell you that it's 100% safe (nothing is) so whether or not you use this is up to you but from personal experience I haven't seen automatic bans yet. I have, however, seen people get banned for botting 24/7 and getting reported by other players. So don't get greedy.

----------


## t4c

Would you ever make this for MAC?

----------


## Kereberus

So how exactly do I get this to work? I downloaded it, focused on the window and nothing happened. I set my binds for "Cast" too and still I sat there.

----------


## undeaduless

i used this bot for a really long time but now it dont work for me. set all my keys but the mouse isnt moving when a fish bites.. tried so much but i cant fix it. tested on EU Server on actual patch

----------


## Torpedoes

> Would you ever make this for MAC?


Hey there, no Mac isn't supported.




> So how exactly do I get this to work? I downloaded it, focused on the window and nothing happened. I set my binds for "Cast" too and still I sat there.


What do you mean nothing happened? Did the "Focus the game window" message disappear?




> i used this bot for a really long time but now it dont work for me. set all my keys but the mouse isnt moving when a fish bites.. tried so much but i cant fix it. tested on EU Server on actual patch


You're going to have to be more specific. What doesn't work. If it's not looting, give it a few hours and it should fix itself.

----------


## Phweak

Any chance it'll work with bobbers in the future? I noticed it doesn't work with my cat's head bobber.

----------


## Torpedoes

> Any chance it'll work with bobbers in the future? I noticed it doesn't work with my cat's head bobber.


Absolutely. I've just been endlessly busy with other projects to really be able to work on Yeti-Bots. But I'm doing my best to maintain the current version which has been going strong since 2014 :-P

----------


## xflinn

I know its been asked multiple times and from reading the usage FAQ it seems like this is what I am interested in. 

Since this is externally used, is there a way for blizzard to detect it via their system or only by player reports/repetitive behavior?

----------


## Drklf

> I know its been asked multiple times and from reading the usage FAQ it seems like this is what I am interested in. 
> 
> Since this is externally used, is there a way for blizzard to detect it via their system or only by player reports/repetitive behavior?


No bot is "safe", let's just put it that way. Every time you use third party tools, you're risking your account.

----------


## Snify89

First of all, thank you so much for this awesome bot.
I am a developer myself and made some things for myself.

The bot is very clean, easy to use and has no dependencies - which is great.

I have run it yesterday and it worked flawlessly except today.

The bot is a little bit too fast...
It still works but it doesn't loot cause it is just too fast. As soon as a bite occurs, the loot window pops up for 1ms or so and the bot already starts the next rod run.
So it doesn't catch the loot. Still you get fishing experience (if you can skill up).

My suggestions:
- I don't how you handle/catch the loot (via Memoryread/Sleep), but as soon as bite comes in - right click it and give it some time to loot properly (Just add Sleep or let the user define it)
- Since the bot is really fast, you should give the user an interval on when to catch the bite. The bot currently right clicks as soon as a bite occurs (which is also suspicious and can be detected). I don't mind give it some little extra time of a second or two, to look like I am really sitting in front of my PC and fish  :Wink: 
- Add Hints to your controls. Some options are not clear enough and I got a bit confused by some.

Edit:
- Also Player's Health and Power are not showing in the bot (but is really not important at all, since you don't need it for fishing)

---> In a nutshell: Add some sleep or improve events


Other than that, this bot is awesome work.

I still have some questions (if not already answered):

- How do you read the x64 offsets with a compiled x86 portable executable? (Heaven's Gate/ WoW64)? Edit: Do you use ReadProcessMemory64 and walk through the x64 PEB to obtain ntdll.dll entry point?
- Are your offsets "public"? Where do you get them? - Since I am a developer too, I'd love to get some offsets too for my applications.
- What is the interact button for?
- What exactly is Mouse teleportation? (The Mouse moves slower to the bobber?)
- What is Human characteristics? 

Keep up the awesome work! 
Please let me know if you need help/support or anything like that.

Looking forward to hear from you  :Smile: 

Edit: Awesome/Great debugging skills! Thanks for the contribution  :Smile: 

Final Edit: It works again after restarting the WoW Client...
Since it was running for a long time, I guess there were some stack/cache issues, which caused the bot to be too fast.
Still consider my suggestions  :Smile:

----------


## morgoy

> Didn't go through all 62 pages, but I would like to know how the ban experience with this one? Used the radar to get the hypo and had no problems with it.
> Just recently I got the slime for corrupted ashbringer with my paladin, but reading the numbers, I really don't wanna catch 5132451351 fish manually.
> So whats your experience, your guess? Especially regarding fishing at this spot.


Just want to add I used this bot to get the final piece for corrupted ashbringer skin. After setting things ups (keybind, auto loot, etc.), worked like a charm, no ban yet. RNG was with me, cause I didnt even max out fishing skill until I got what I needed  :Big Grin:

----------


## Torpedoes

> The bot is a little bit too fast...


Yes, this is unfortunately a known issue and is an oversight on my part. What I found out, however, is that the issue resolves itself after a couple hours and is very much dependent on lag. Although this is something I'm hoping to fix in a future version of Wild-Catch.




> Add Hints to your controls. Some options are not clear enough and I got a bit confused by some.
> What is the interact button for?
> What exactly is Mouse teleportation?
> What is Human characteristics?


Please see the usage page.




> Also Player's Health and Power are not showing in the bot?


What do you mean not showing up?




> How do you read the x64 offsets with a compiled x86 portable executable?


Yeti-Bots applications are only available in 64-Bit but support both 32 and 64 bit versions of WoW.




> Are your offsets "public"? Where do you get them?


I reverse them myself and post them in the memory editing section. Here are the current offsets.

Thanks for using Yeti-Bots!

----------


## wew3

It didn't work in zhCN language
When I SET textLocale "enUS", it works fine.
But the bot can work fine in zhCN language last version.

----------


## Torpedoes

> It didn't work in zhCN language
> When I SET textLocale "enUS", it works fine.
> But the bot can work fine in zhCN language last version.


The Chinese clients have always been a bit weird. Sometimes it works sometimes it doesn't. I don't really have a Chinese client I can test on.

----------


## uscire

Seems like we got an hotfix yesterday to version 7.1.5.23420 and so the bot is not working anymore.
Any chance for update?

----------


## Snify89

> Offsets automatically updated online


I guess the offsets will be updated online and the version stays at 0.4.0
I hope they will find them soon and update them  :Smile:

----------


## Torpedoes

Updated for patch 7.1.5.23420. Please report any problems here.

----------


## Kilvish

thanks alot pal  :Smile:

----------


## Nepeka

Why bot is eating so much CPU?

----------


## uscire

Uses 0.5 - 1.8% of my cpu. Thats not alot if you ask me. But i do have overclocked i7. Maybe your CPU is not powerful enough?
No matter what the case is. When your wow uses 6% and bot uses 8%. Its still less than 20% of your cpu. You should have more than enough power left to do almost anything else with your computer.

----------


## Torpedoes

> Why bot is eating so much CPU?


It's doing a lot of memory reading which is really slow on Windows.

EDIT: Thought this was for Sonar.

----------


## Whatchacallinme

I am wanting to use this along with the WoW addon Fishing Buddy (to cast lures etc.), can you allow the Cast Rod to be used with Mouse Button 4 or 5?

----------


## Torpedoes

> I am wanting to use this along with the WoW addon Fishing Buddy (to cast lures etc.), can you allow the Cast Rod to be used with Mouse Button 4 or 5?


I seem to recall that there being a problem with sending mouse buttons but I'm not sure, I'll have to look into it.

----------


## JustRob

Just as a heads up, if you use the Tugboat Blobber you can fish up during the Darkmoon Faire, the bot doesn't work. I used it to see what it was and was going nuts about why the bot wasn't clicking my fishing bobber. Then after removing the tugboat blobber it worked again.

----------


## COCORN

The bot does not work again. If you press the start fishing button, it will say FOCUS THE GAME WINDOW and do not do fishing. I made the cast rod the same as the in-game fishing shortcut, but it still does not work. Help

----------


## Sarkot

yup, not working,casts and clicks on the bobber but it doesnt loot

----------


## JustRob

Still works fine for me, you probably have auto loot turned off

----------


## revodka

Does this bot still works fine in live servers ? I'd like just a standard fish bot that doesn't go anywhere to fish in my 2nd acc while I play on my main.. is there any chance to compromise my main account doing this ?

Regards

----------


## JustRob

I use it only on live and it works fine for me

----------


## Lbbie

I would like to fish using this bot program, but I do not recognize it.
I want to know how to use this program.
Are there any wow system settings that are required for operation?

----------


## Torpedoes

> I would like to fish using this bot program, but I do not recognize it.
> I want to know how to use this program.
> Are there any wow system settings that are required for operation?


Please see the usage section.

----------


## Lbbie

I solved the problem.
This bot works on an English client.
In addition, it does not work on language clients.

----------


## Torpedoes

> I solved the problem.
> This bot works on an English client.
> In addition, it does not work on language clients.


Interesting, I wonder why :-/

----------


## Lbbie

I use Google Translator to write.

When I was running as an Asian client, the bot could not recognize the wow client.
So, after patching English, I was able to confirm that it works normally.
It can be assumed that the language command of the English client is changed to another language and the language command of fishing is fixed to the English client.

----------


## Torpedoes

> When I was running as an Asian client, the bot could not recognize the wow client.


Right, unfortunately Asian/Chinese clients are not officially supported by Yeti-Bots at this time. Mostly because I don't have access to one and Yeti-Bots isn't able to support multiple builds of the game at the same time.

----------


## Neff

Hi, used the bot yesterday before weekly maintenance. Today it casts the fishing lure, but it won't loot. Was there a minipatch yesterday perhaps messing with the bot?

----------


## Torpedoes

> Hi, used the bot yesterday before weekly maintenance. Today it casts the fishing lure, but it won't loot. Was there a minipatch yesterday perhaps messing with the bot?


If there was a minipatch you would get an error message when trying to attach to the game. I think the problem you're referring to is due to lag and should go away after a few hours.

----------


## scooter466

Hey. I have a quick question. When I want to enable background fishing, I enable it. But nothing happens, the FAQ about it says I need to macro a mouseover macro? But what is this? what does it look like? I've tried everything, tried to google me to it. No results.. Any help would be gladly appreciated!

----------


## gippy

> Hey. I have a quick question. When I want to enable background fishing, I enable it. But nothing happens, the FAQ about it says I need to macro a mouseover macro? But what is this? what does it look like? I've tried everything, tried to google me to it. No results.. Any help would be gladly appreciated!



Set a key in your keybindings in wow, its in the targetting section called interact with mouseover. Make sure interact in the fishbot and the keybinding are the same key.

----------


## scooter466

> Set a key in your keybindings in wow, its in the targetting section called interact with mouseover. Make sure interact in the fishbot and the keybinding are the same key.


Thanks alot! Ill try that :-)

----------


## gouzi

> If there was a minipatch you would get an error message when trying to attach to the game. I think the problem you're referring to is due to lag and should go away after a few hours.


Hello I confirm the bug on french client.
The rope is casted but at the moment that fish eat, the bot detect the bite adn we see the cursor move to 1 or 2 millimeters then stop. The cursor don't go to the right place. (I don't know the word for the thing that are up to the water when we fish  :Big Grin: )
But if we place the cursor on the right place, the bot loot the fish.
I think, there are somthing that change in the game and the cursor don't move right anymore.

I change the language of the game, then restart and now the bot works with perfection.
Exit again then change option to french client again, the bot works with perfection too.
*I think there was a bug in wow options, a language switch resolve the problem but don't know why.*

----------


## Torpedoes

> Hello I confirm the bug on french client.
> The rope is casted but at the moment that fish eat, the bot detect the bite adn we see the cursor move to 1 or 2 millimeters then stop. The cursor don't go to the right place. (I don't know the word for the thing that are up to the water when we fish )
> But if we place the cursor on the right place, the bot loot the fish.
> I think, there are somthing that change in the game and the cursor don't move right anymore.
> 
> I change the language of the game, then restart and now the bot works with perfection.
> Exit again then change option to french client again, the bot works with perfection too.
> *I think there was a bug in wow options, a language switch resolve the problem but don't know why.*


I don't think it's the language, I had the same problem as well. But then it went away, I'm not sure why.

----------


## shadowkick

"Wild catch" uses cpu usage higher than wow client(background mode).

----------


## Torpedoes

> "Wild catch" uses cpu usage higher than wow client(background mode).


Probably all that memory reading. Or just shitty programming, I've gotten a lot better, just sadly not enough time to make all the updates I want to make :-(

----------


## iMurloc

Would really love a Mac-version <3

----------


## darobbiebot

Hello There

Just wondering if this program uses out of process methods when not running in back gone mode?

Also this there any way I can help you with you with your project ?

----------


## Torpedoes

> Just wondering if this program uses out of process methods when not running in back gone mode?


It's always out of process, even in background mode. The difference with background mode is that it writes to a variable in memory.




> Also this there any way I can help you with you with your project?


Sure! You can contribute to Robot, the open-source library at the heart of Yeti-Bots applications. The faster version 2.1 is released, the faster we can start seeing even crazier bots.

----------


## thejae

Am guess it's me.

Clicking on Enable background mode doesnt seem to do much. The bot is unable to click on the bobber when there's fish but it will re-cast just fine.

----------


## Torpedoes

> Am guess it's me.
> 
> Clicking on Enable background mode doesnt seem to do much. The bot is unable to click on the bobber when there's fish but it will re-cast just fine.


Make sure you set your keybindings correctly, specifically the interact with mouseover button.

----------


## Dominith

bump for 7.2 update

----------


## choopakatoo

> bump for 7.2 update


Confirm, not working 9:41pm. 3/28/17 after Patch.

----------


## Torpedoes

Released version 0.5.0 (change log) and updated for patch 7.2.0.23846 7.2.0.23852 7.2.0.23857. Please report any problems here.

----------


## shadowkick

wildcatch.jpg

too heavy.....

----------


## Oldie

Patch this morning so it's not working again  :Frown:

----------


## choopakatoo

> Patch this morning so it's not working again


confirm, not working  :Frown:

----------


## BadPapacharming

Still not working. miss this tool.

----------


## choopakatoo

Working now!! Thank you so very much!! Just in time for Dark Moon Faire!!!!  :Wink:

----------


## HighlineTV

Bot used fishing spell to fast, auto loot doesnt work. Fished in 2h 1 fish..^^

EDIT: Game restart fixed the problem

----------


## Akulakhan

I have been using the program successfully the past months. Thank you very much its a great product.
I usually fish in legion territories and to work around picking up all kinds of junk like bobbers and lures i have spread stacks of 1 fish across my bags so it would not pick up any other item (inventory is full) however after the new patch when an item that wont fit in my inventory shows up in the loot box the bot will not re-cast and wait for the looting to finish. but i think blizzard changed the looting so it waits for you to make space for the item or cancel the loot so the bot gets stuck. is there a workaround ? or a fix for this issue coming up ?

----------


## Torpedoes

> I have been using the program successfully the past months. Thank you very much its a great product.
> I usually fish in legion territories and to work around picking up all kinds of junk like bobbers and lures i have spread stacks of 1 fish across my bags so it would not pick up any other item (inventory is full) however after the new patch when an item that wont fit in my inventory shows up in the loot box the bot will not re-cast and wait for the looting to finish. but i think blizzard changed the looting so it waits for you to make space for the item or cancel the loot so the bot gets stuck. is there a workaround ? or a fix for this issue coming up ?


Just get an addon that cleans up your bags. Or better yet, make a macro that deletes the junk you don't need. and have Wild-Catch press it every 5 minutes or so.

----------


## HighlineTV

I'll post a delete macro soon, cleaning up my pc right now.

----------


## jtwrenn

Am I the only person dying using this? Often times when I come back I have died at some random point. THere are some other bots that I can keep pressing other buttons when in combat and not die...is that possible, or is there another way to do this. I am fishing with a hunter with a pet out that is attacking when I fish up something that procs an attacking monster. I also have a bodyguard.

Any ideas?

----------


## jtwrenn

Oh and I love the bot and think it is amazing just been running into this recently and wondered if anyone had a solution.

----------


## Torpedoes

> Am I the only person dying using this? Often times when I come back I have died at some random point. THere are some other bots that I can keep pressing other buttons when in combat and not die...is that possible, or is there another way to do this. I am fishing with a hunter with a pet out that is attacking when I fish up something that procs an attacking monster. I also have a bodyguard.
> 
> Any ideas?


I think people just write macros to delete the item that's spawning the mob that kills you.

----------


## Dominith

new patch bump 7.2.0.23877

----------


## Torpedoes

Updated for patch 7.2.0.23877. Please report any problems here.

----------


## Dominith

hey Torpedoes, is there a simple way to put the patch number the particular release is for somewhere on the program for easier identification ? so we don't have to go in game to see it not work, just see ohh it doesn't match numbers ?

----------


## Torpedoes

> hey Torpedoes, is there a simple way to put the patch number the particular release is for somewhere on the program for easier identification ? so we don't have to go in game to see it not work, just see ohh it doesn't match numbers ?


That's a good idea, but just so you know, you don't have to download Wild-Catch every time, it gets hotfixed when it starts up. As for what you can do in the meantime, the Blizzard App displays the current build of the game, and the supported release is available here on OwnedCore (or Twitter/Facebook). As soon as an update is made, it will be announced there.

----------


## TaRdIs2004

I was out at the Darkmoon Isle today and experienced very poor performance from Wild Catch. Using both mem write and normal it was blowing through the loot frame, it was also completely idle until I would manually cast fishing. As to the looting, it would probably help to have a delay after interact with mouseover is used to allow collection to start.

----------


## Torpedoes

> I was out at the Darkmoon Isle today and experienced very poor performance from Wild Catch. Using both mem write and normal it was blowing through the loot frame, it was also completely idle until I would manually cast fishing. As to the looting, it would probably help to have a delay after interact with mouseover is used to allow collection to start.


You know, I experienced the same thing (at Darkmoon Faire), the bot would just idle and do nothing. I haven't been able to accurately reproduce the issue, however. After restarting it once or twice it started working. For loot, it now waits for the loot window to close before casting again, unless the game is lying about the window being closed when it isn't I'm not sure why it would have this issue. I'll continue looking at it to see if I can find the problem.

----------


## iblackihiawk

> You know, I experienced the same thing (at Darkmoon Faire), the bot would just idle and do nothing. I haven't been able to accurately reproduce the issue, however. After restarting it once or twice it started working. For loot, it now waits for the loot window to close before casting again, unless the game is lying about the window being closed when it isn't I'm not sure why it would have this issue. I'll continue looking at it to see if I can find the problem.


I am having the same issue as this, mine just randomly idle, something that hasn't happened before.

If you recast your pole it will start up again, but idk what could be causing it.

----------


## gahhbors

Can anybody please help me how to do the mouseover macro? :/

----------


## Torpedoes

> Can anybody please help me how to do the mouseover macro? :/


For background fishing? Go into your in-game keybinding settings, and find the key for "interact with mouseover", set that key to something (like ~) and in the Wild-Catch keybinding settings, set the "interact" key to the same thing. Press the "Enable Background Mode" button in Wild-Catch and if you set it up correctly, it should start working. Make sure that you also enable auto loot in the in-game interface settings so that it picks up the loot.

----------


## Desoxyephedrine

For some reason, even though my keybinds are correct and the bot works, he won't loot. Looks like it's because bot casts lure too fast after the loot window has opened?
But anyway, yeah. I cannot loot anything  :Smile: 

edit: Never mind it went away. Strange  :Smile: 
One question for the Torpedoes, though, was software made in WPF?
Regards!

----------


## Gankfest

Hi, i'm having the same problem here. Bot goes idle after a random amount of time (sometimes hours, sometimes just minutes after manual reset) fishing well so it won't cast fishing, apply lures, or anything. Also noticed it won't cast anti-afk jumping so it ends up with disconnection as it stops working completely.

----------


## HighlineTV

You can fix this by restarting your World of Warcraft Client. Also disabled addons like TukUI can be helpfully after turning off.

----------


## Gankfest

> You can fix this by restarting your World of Warcraft Client. Also disabled addons like TukUI can be helpfully after turning off.


Didn't work for me. Restarted client, PC, disabled all addons, and tried non background mode. Bot went idle in about 45 minutes.

----------


## Torpedoes

Thanks for the reports guys. It's weird because the only change to the botting logic was to not recast while the loot window is open. I'll keep investigating.




> One question for the Torpedoes, though, was software made in WPF?


The software is written in C++ using Qt (5.1.1) and Robot (1.0.0)

----------


## Torpedoes

Updated for patch 7.2.0.23911 7.2.0.23937 7.2.0.24015. Please report any problems here.

----------


## kaos87

i just register only for big thanks to you torpedos i am following you 3 years =) i try and write any problems again thanks to you

----------


## kaos87

same problems here [Frostdeep Minnow] if have 5 more then dont loot and loot screen still open and dont do any thing yeti and afk then dc

----------


## iblackihiawk

> same problems here [Frostdeep Minnow] if have 5 more then dont loot and loot screen still open and dont do any thing yeti and afk then dc


What he said abov. Before the bot would just recast but now it is waiting for the loot to be looted. Did you change something? I can just make a macof to delete them but this wasn't an issue in the past and was wondering if the way you loot is different than before?

Also it seems like the bot doesn't do well with 

/fishing 
/use xxxx 

Macros for whatever reason. It causes afks a lot.

----------


## Gankfest

Getting same issue as before, bot goes idle after a random amount of time fishing. 
It also seems to have issues when fishing some item with limited quantity as loot window will just freeze with the message of "can't loot anymore of those".

----------


## Torpedoes

> What he said abov. Before the bot would just recast but now it is waiting for the loot to be looted. Did you change something? I can just make a macof to delete them but this wasn't an issue in the past and was wondering if the way you loot is different than before?


So the easiest thing to do is to grab a loot filtering addon or a macro and force it to delete the items that you don't need. Or use a macro. You should be doing that anyway in a zone which spawns a mob which can kill you.




> Getting same issue as before, bot goes idle after a random amount of time fishing. 
> It also seems to have issues when fishing some item with limited quantity as loot window will just freeze with the message of "can't loot anymore of those".


Wasn't there a way to suppress these messages? Either through an interface setting or an addon?? I can't remember.

----------


## panzerwhore

Should we not use Background mode? It's much easier to get banned that way correct?

----------


## Torpedoes

> Should we not use Background mode? It's much easier to get banned that way correct?


At this point, it's the only thing I use and it's been fine. But you'll have to make that decision for yourself.

----------


## panzerwhore

Says it doesn't support my version now. Is this outdated?

----------


## nguyen

Update please, what a ninja patch

----------


## Gankfest

Anyone still having problems with the bot? For some odd reason, i have a pc on which the bot works perfectly, and other pcs were it doesn't work (goes idle after a few bites). Tried switching accounts to see if it was account related but nothing, bot just stops casting fishing and lures on those pcs but previous versions of the bot worked perfectly.

----------


## muryoutaisuu1068

> Anyone still having problems with the bot? For some odd reason, i have a pc on which the bot works perfectly, and other pcs were it doesn't work (goes idle after a few bites). Tried switching accounts to see if it was account related but nothing, bot just stops casting fishing and lures on those pcs but previous versions of the bot worked perfectly.


Did you have same WoW Version on all PCs?
WoW on my brother's computer was updated to version 7.2.0.23937 while I still had 7.2.0.23911 on my computer. Hence Wild Catch worked on mine but not on my brother's computer.

----------


## airick68

Torpedoes - Thanks for all your dedication to this bot, been using it for over a year now!

One issue I seem to be having though, tried fishing today for a bit but it didn't seem to actually loot the fish, it would show the loot window then just cast again. Any idea what's going on?

----------


## Gankfest

> Did you have same WoW Version on all PCs?
> WoW on my brother's computer was updated to version 7.2.0.23937 while I still had 7.2.0.23911 on my computer. Hence Wild Catch worked on mine but not on my brother's computer.


I checked it, they were both fully updated versions at the time.
Last update of the bot seems to have solved all the problems for me though, so big thanks to @Torpedoes

----------


## BadPapacharming

I am running updated wild catch and it casts but is not looting fish, if i fish manually it loots, but not if using wild catch. time 0300hrs CST

----------


## NikosDEAD

Stops fishing after ~8 cycles, please fix.

----------


## Gankfest

Thought the problem was fixed with the latest patch but the bot still stops casting fishing after a few cycles. It shuts down entirely.

----------


## Torpedoes

> Thought the problem was fixed with the latest patch but the bot still stops casting fishing after a few cycles. It shuts down entirely.


It's really strange, I've been speaking with some people that didn't have any problems but some seem to have a lot. Currently, for me, I installed Easyloot and I haven't had any looting issues since. I'll continue investigating though.

----------


## iblackihiawk

> It's really strange, I've been speaking with some people that didn't have any problems but some seem to have a lot. Currently, for me, I installed Easyloot and I haven't had any looting issues since. I'll continue investigating though.


It has to do with macros for sure. I tried the bot with only the regular fish button and a fish macro and it never went off but if you use a bag cleanup/filter macro then eventually it will freeze up. I eventually started filling bags with stacks of 1 of the fishes I want. I would definitely just get easyloot as it should do the same.

----------


## Kir13y

Hey  :Smile:  

Your bot is rly awesome! Ive used it much in retail but now i am playing vanilla. Is there any Chance to get this working for vanilla?

Thank you  :Smile:

----------


## Torpedoes

> Is there any Chance to get this working for vanilla?


Unfortunately, the current version of Wild-Catch is only able to support a single version of the game at one time. But even if it was able to support multiple versions, it would take far too much effort to support older versions of game clients, especially vanilla which did a lot of things differently. That being said, you might be able to  (Writing Bots with Robot-js)write one yourself or use many of the other fishing bots available.

----------


## BadPapacharming

is there any benefit to running in background mode? i saw where you @Torpedo say is the only way you use Wildcatch.

----------


## Torpedoes

> is there any benefit to running in background mode? i saw where you @Torpedo say is the only way you use Wildcatch.


One advantage is that it allows you to use your computer while you're fishing. Another advantage is that people on fat mounts hovering over your bobber won't stop you from catching the fish. And it's also generally faster to catch the fish then when not using background mode. That being said, use it at your own risk and it's optional (at least it's designed to be optional, not sure if there is some bug I'm not aware of).

----------


## Malovent

> One advantage is that it allows you to use your computer while you're fishing. Another advantage is that people on fat mounts hovering over your bobber won't stop you from catching the fish. And it's also generally faster to catch the fish then when not using background mode. That being said, use it at your own risk and it's optional (at least it's designed to be optional, not sure if there is some bug I'm not aware of).



Hi torp, I know all bots are a risk, coming from a 6 month ban from HB, gg HB, has anyone, as far as you know, been banned using any Yeti product?

----------


## Torpedoes

> Hi torp, I know all bots are a risk, coming from a 6 month ban from HB, gg HB, has anyone, as far as you know, been banned using any Yeti product?


Hey there, from my experience I haven't seen any automatic bans of Yeti products yet. I have, however, seen people banned for fishing 24/7 and getting reported by players but those reports were dubious at best. Regardless, I use the same products everyone else uses (and then some) and haven't seen any bans yet. Please use this at your own risk though.

----------


## Malovent

> Hey there, from my experience I haven't seen any automatic bans of Yeti products yet. I have, however, seen people banned for fishing 24/7 and getting reported by players but those reports were dubious at best. Regardless, I use the same products everyone else uses (and then some) and haven't seen any bans yet. Please use this at your own risk though.


Ok so in the sense of Blizz cant actually detect the bot but reports, as we know, will get you noticed?

----------


## Torpedoes

> Ok so in the sense of Blizz cant actually detect the bot but reports, as we know, will get you noticed?


I'm sure Blizzard can detect it but they just don't care.

----------


## Roast

I'm always relatively worried about trying things like this, as there seems to be a trend of me using things that haven't caused bans in ages and suddenly getting banned. I've had a look through the thread and it seems like if I want to stay safer it's best not to use background mode, is there anything else it would be best to stay clear of to lower my ban chance from using this?

Slightly off topic: I've got the admire the dedication you've put in to this program with the 3+ year long history. It's crazy that you're still supporting your releases with new features, fixes and updates releasing things for free. I didn't realise when I started writing this but the thanks I gave you has bumped you over to elder, congratulations!

----------


## Torpedoes

> I'm always relatively worried about trying things like this, as there seems to be a trend of me using things that haven't caused bans in ages and suddenly getting banned. I've had a look through the thread and it seems like if I want to stay safer it's best not to use background mode, is there anything else it would be best to stay clear of to lower my ban chance from using this?


On my own accounts I run this with admin privileges (with background mode, but that's just me). I also changed the hash of the executable (should be as simple as adding junk to the end of the exe file). Also, and this is new with version 0.5, you can run wow or the bot as another user and probably get some additional safety that way. That being said, although I feel relevantly safe with my tools, we've seen reports of Blizzard banning other free programs in other games (like TurboHUD in D3). So nothing is ever fully safe? I don't think my bots do enough to get Blizzard to care enough to ban people. But that's just my opinion.




> Slightly off topic: I've got the admire the dedication you've put in to this program with the 3+ year long history. It's crazy that you're still supporting your releases with new features, fixes and updates releasing things for free. I didn't realise when I started writing this but the thanks I gave you has bumped you over to elder, congratulations!


oh wow, I didn't even realize that 1000+ meant elder status, that's amazing, thank you!! Although I do my best to support the current releases, I'm a bit saddened that I've had such little time to work on it, there are so many features I want to add and other products I want to create but it's hard when you have to do everything yourself. But I still think the research I'm putting in today will hopefully benefit the community as a whole in the future.

----------


## Noobalator

Was working fine at first, then it started Fishing without looting, now it wont even start Fishing.

Tried reloading both clients, and running in Admin.

----------


## HighlineTV

I fished actually more then 55000 fishes. I'm doing open world boting over night and I'm always unbanned. Longest bot season was more then 4 days but mostly it runs only 12-14 hours. I got ~50.000.000 gold from auction house. I yes, I do this over years on my main account. Never got suspended. Just run and start, I love this tool more then my neighbor's. I'll never play without this tool. 

To the dev: the bot stucks after one hour and do a break. Human characteristics is disabled. Is this a bug, a feature or what? After 10 minutes I think he goes back to work. It goes faster when I press the button where fishing is. By the way, perfect bot. It's actual free during beta and works perfect with a full mythic interface with some addons like ElvUI, weekaura and much more.

----------


## HighlineTV

Here is the macro what i use to delete all items with the name XXX you set.




> #showtooltip ITEM NAME HERE
> /run for bag = 0,4,1 do for slot = 1, 32, 1 do local name = GetContainerItemLink(bag,slot); if name and string.find(name,"ITEM NAME HERE!!!") then PickupContainerItem(bag,slot); DeleteCursorItem(); end; end; end


A quick example



> #showtooltip Sealed Darkmoon Crate
> /run for bag = 0,4,1 do for slot = 1, 32, 1 do local name = GetContainerItemLink(bag,slot); if name and string.find(name,"Frost Worm") then PickupContainerItem(bag,slot); DeleteCursorItem(); end; end; end

----------


## Torpedoes

> The bot stucks after one hour and do a break. Human characteristics is disabled. Is this a bug, a feature or what? After 10 minutes I think he goes back to work. It goes faster when I press the button where fishing is. By the way, perfect bot. It's actual free during beta and works perfect with a full mythic interface with some addons like ElvUI, weekaura and much more.


I've been trying to replicate these issues for a while now with no success, but I agree it's a problem.

----------


## HighlineTV

Okay thanks. It seems it's enough to get afk flagged but not enough for automatic log out. So I think this is okay.

----------


## iblackihiawk

I also have the issue except mine eventually log off. I honestly can't get it to replicate it seems pretty random but it happens 90% of the time. I used to be able to set this and leave it for 12+ hours now it only lasts a couple before afking out. I do not use background mode if that makes any difference. Also when you use background mode I does it inject into the game or what. I always steer clear of injected bots.

----------


## Torpedoes

> When you use background mode I does it inject into the game or what. I always steer clear of injected bots.


No injection, in fact it's identical to the regular mode but when a catch is detected, it writes the guid of the bobber to your mouseover location in memory.

----------


## iblackihiawk

Okay I'll try background mode and see what the results are.

----------


## kocot999

Yo guys ! i have question why my Wild Catch dont loot ? all setings was good working yesterday for this moment not?? i dont change anything..

----------


## iblackihiawk

Yeah I tried background and it still freezes up not sure what it is.

----------


## fiddlestix

Can we by chance have a hotkey to start/stop fishing? I didn't see one listed in the FAQ/USAGE Guide.

----------


## Tornado1234

> Torpedoes - Thanks for all your dedication to this bot, been using it for over a year now!
> 
> One issue I seem to be having though, tried fishing today for a bit but it didn't seem to actually loot the fish, it would show the loot window then just cast again. Any idea what's going on?


Having this issue as well. Any solutions?

----------


## Gankfest

> Having this issue as well. Any solutions?


I was having the same issue as well, fixed it (at least temporarily) by binding the "interact with mouseover" key as if i was using background mode (but i'm not). Suddendly it started looting well in non background mode.

On a side note: 
idk if it's my ISP or what but the bot sems more latency sensitive than before. If i load let's say, 2 youtube videos at the same time, the bot stops fishing.

----------


## Torpedoes

> Can we by chance have a hotkey to start/stop fishing? I didn't see one listed in the FAQ/USAGE Guide.


The current hotkey is F12.

----------


## fiddlestix

It definitely is looting too quickly. I'm noticing lures I should be getting i'm not. I'll see it for a split second and Fishing Buddy will announce it but it's nowhere in my inventory which leads me to believe it's double right clicking to loot the bobber then recasting fishing way too quickly.

----------


## HighlineTV

> It definitely is looting too quickly. I'm noticing lures I should be getting i'm not. I'll see it for a split second and Fishing Buddy will announce it but it's nowhere in my inventory which leads me to believe it's double right clicking to loot the bobber then recasting fishing way too quickly.


Your problem has been written a couple of times. Disable addons, restart you wow and try again. This can happen sometimes. I always got this problem but a simple wow restart fixed this. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk

----------


## warble00

I have Wild Catch running in the background while I do other things. Is there a program/addon that will sound an alert when a specific bait has been caught?

----------


## Torpedoes

> I have Wild Catch running in the background while I do other things. Is there a program/addon that will sound an alert when a specific bait has been caught?


I know rarity does something like that for rare mounts that drop. Maybe there's a more general one?

----------


## warble00

> I know rarity does something like that for rare mounts that drop. Maybe there's a more general one?


I took a look at Rarity and it lets you add items. Looks good. Thanks.  :Smile:

----------


## ph4ntom7

Im just curious where people are farming using the bot to make the most gold.

----------


## sharkyx1x

Anyone else having issues with the bot just stopping fishing? Mine will fish for a while and then just stop fishing. Bot is still running, just no longer casting. No options for "stop after x" is checked.

----------


## Kralinoks

I am wondering if this software is risk to use with WoW? Since it is not writing or changing memory, should be safe?
I will use it while I am front of the screen.

----------


## Roast

Finally gave this a try tonight  :Smile: 
Seems like Background mode isn't working for me, it will happily cast but never tries to catch anything. Running windows 8.1 x64.

Foreground seems fine, however. Haven't been running long but will post again after an hour or 2.

EDIT: Left it running for 40 minutes in foreground mode while watching TV and it ran without any problems  :Big Grin:  184 fish caught in that time, with no human characterisation. Will definitely be coming back to run this more later.

----------


## Torpedoes

> Seems like Background mode isn't working for me, it will happily cast but never tries to catch anything


Be sure to bind your "interact without mouseover" key both in-game and in Wild-Catch.

----------


## toastercor3

First of all I wanted to say thank you for making this. I like this bot better than other ones I have used in the past. I have been using it successfully since yesterday. The bot fishes, lots, applies the lures no problem. I have noticed that it will go AFK after a while before reaching the end number I set. . I am trying to figure out the reason why. I've been running it in background mode , human characteristics, afk jump enabled. Could this be the human characteristics. I do notice it double cast but does the bot stop fishing and start up again as part of that feature being enabled?

Edit: Ill try running it without background/ human enabled and with each one off to test it.

----------


## Torpedoes

> First of all I wanted to say thank you for making this. I like this bot better than other ones I have used in the past. I have been using it successfully since yesterday. The bot fishes, lots, applies the lures no problem. I have noticed that it will go AFK after a while before reaching the end number I set. . I am trying to figure out the reason why. I've been running it in background mode , human characteristics, afk jump enabled. Could this be the human characteristics. I do notice it double cast but does the bot stop fishing and start up again as part of that feature being enabled?
> 
> Edit: Ill try running it without background/ human enabled and with each one off to test it.


Yeah, human characteristics take small breaks every now and then, along with other features explained in the faq.

----------


## mark twain

This isn't working for me at all. It casts multiple times in a row, when it finally lets one sit, if a fish bites it clicks it but doesn't loot (Auto-loot is enabled). I am not using background mode. What do I need to do to get this to work?
It's almost as if it is casting as soon as it clicks the bobber. There isn't any wait time or attempt to loot.

----------


## Jaladhjin

> This isn't working for me at all. It casts multiple times in a row, when it finally lets one sit, if a fish bites it clicks it but doesn't loot (Auto-loot is enabled). I am not using background mode. What do I need to do to get this to work?
> It's almost as if it is casting as soon as it clicks the bobber. There isn't any wait time or attempt to loot.


Did you setup any of the binds ?

Interact with mouseover for example.. ?

----------


## eke

> Did you setup any of the binds ?
> 
> Interact with mouseover for example.. ?




I have same problem all bind done
interact = =
fish = j

and dont loot....

----------


## Jaladhjin

> I have same problem all bind done
> interact = =
> fish = j
> 
> and dont loot....


I believe if you are not using background mode wow must be kept focused & it uses your actual mouse.

I've heard there are various regional issues with non English clients & the name of the bobber too if you aren't on retail with an English client that might be something.

I'm certain no authority though but the support here is pretty superb so.. something will likely get sorted :-D

----------


## toastercor3

Would love an update  :Big Grin:

----------


## Torpedoes

> Would love an update


Sure thing, unfortunately I'm currently away from my lab, so the earliest I'll be able to get an update out is this Friday, but no promises (jetlag and stuff).

----------


## alimnassar

I really appreciate your product. Looking forward to having it work again with version 7.2.5 of WoW.

----------


## Torpedoes

Updated for patch 7.2.5.24367 7.2.5.24415 7.2.5.24430. Please report any problems here.

----------


## GGarcia

Just downloaded it and tried to use it. Bot will fish and interact with the bobber but will not loot/doesnt loot anything from the casts. Unable to find a proper way of setting this out on your website and any other useful threads.

----------


## Torpedoes

> Just downloaded it and tried to use it. Bot will fish and interact with the bobber but will not loot/doesnt loot anything from the casts. Unable to find a proper way of setting this out on your website and any other useful threads.


Did you set all your keybindings correctly?

----------


## GGarcia

> Did you set all your keybindings correctly?


automatically came set with 0 to cast and ~ to interact

There is no time delay from when it interacts to when it re-casts, causing no time to auto loot the fish.

EDITED: It also loves to try and walk to the bobber sometimes

----------


## tikitak

Unsupported Game Version
Omg, what's wrong??? 
I did not rename anything, Download 15, and again "Unsupported Game Version"

----------


## redfioxert

> EDITED: It also loves to try and walk to the bobber sometimes


Try turning off click to move? Sounds like its enabled ...

----------


## GGarcia

wow completely forgot about that option, now to see if he can figure out what the heck is going on with it not looting the fish

----------


## Torpedoes

> I did not rename anything, Download 15, and again "Unsupported Game Version"


Please keep in mind that you don't need to keep downloading the app. It auto-updates. If there's a new version, it'll tell you.

As for why it isn't working. Are you playing on a private server? Is WoW fully updated? Did you modify your client/exe? Are you using a Chinese client?




> Now to see if he can figure out what the heck is going on with it not looting the fish


For background mode? Please keep in mind that you have to bind the proper keys both inside the game and the bot. Then you can try disabling addons. And if that still doesn't work, try removing any buffs you have, especially those that modify your bobber. Wild-Catch has support for some bobbers (e.g. oversized) but some that it still doesn't. Also might not work if for some reason the bobber display ID's changed, which I don't think they did (not sure though). Regardless, please let me know.

----------


## tikitak

> As for why it isn't working. Are you playing on a private server?


 --- official



> Is WoW fully updated?


 --- yes! 7.2.5.24367



> Did you modify your client/exe?


 -- no



> Are you using a Chinese client?


 --- EU - RU

----------


## Siccore123

for me it does loot, but not frequently. its looting about every 15-20th catch.

----------


## hhghhg1

I am a Chinese player, can I use your tools?

----------


## Torpedoes

> official, 7.2.5.24367, no, EU - RU


Very strange, perhaps it doesn't work with Russian clients because they're different somehow (like Chinese clients). See if you can fine out the CRC32 hashes of your Wow.exe and Wow-64.exe files. They should equal *0D6CE621* and *2DE0E2EA* respectively. HashTab might be a useful application for doing this or any online application.




> for me it does loot, but not frequently. its looting about every 15-20th catch.


Very strange, this error used to happen a lot but I fixed it so that it waits for the loot window to close before recasting. Maybe it's still doing it too fast, I've personally never ran into this problem which is why it's hard to me to fix.




> I am a Chinese player, can I use your tools?


I'm honestly not sure, but try it. If you get unsupported game version then probably not. I don't really have a way of supporting it at the moment, sorry. But if your file hashes are the same as the ones I've specified above then it should work.

----------


## sharkyx1x

I have been having issues with the game still going AFK after a bit. I have tried it with and without background mode enabled. It seems to fish fine for a little while and then just stops and goes afk until i get logged out.

----------


## duckyraptor

I am having the same issue of the loot is not being picked up before the next cast is sent. I have rechecked all the key-binds of mine to see if that was an issue.
Everything is upto date, tried on a couple of different toons.

----------


## GGarcia

It started working properly for me the very next day. I hadn't changed any settings after the first night of trying it.

----------


## GGarcia

Whats the time period before we can safely start using this again?

----------


## Torpedoes

> Whats the time period before we can safely start using this again?


I haven't changed anything, not sure why it magically starts working but I heard it happens sometimes.

----------


## GGarcia

So your saying even with the recent update it is currently safe-ish to use

----------


## hhghhg1

Software can be turned on and click to start fishing
focus the game window
It has been this way and can't work and use Chinese client

----------


## GGarcia

back to not looting again before the next cast is made

----------


## Siccore123

> back to not looting again before the next cast is made


easy fix with just an addon! for me its workin perfectly now. 

AutoLootPlus - Bags & Inventory - World of Warcraft Addons - Curse

----------


## iblackihiawk

> I haven't changed anything, not sure why it magically starts working but I heard it happens sometimes.


Mine also works perfectly now

----------


## Ursula1337

Says It doesnt work with current wow version. started 2 days ago. I run the english client, eu servers. 

And I'm also quite curious if it's hard to add some randomness to this bot? Like a random timer for when to click the bobbler (if thats what its called), between 0-1 sec for example, and between 0-1,5 secs before casting after looting?

It seems easy for blizz to detect patterns if you always start fishing, click the bobbler, loot, etc within the same time period? A human being sometimes misses, clicks to early, and what not. I bet you have already thought of this but i'm just curious ^^. Also, what are the "human characteristics"? 

Br,
Ursula

----------


## Torpedoes

> Also, what are the "human characteristics"?


It seems you answered your own question, see this for more information. Also, if you don't teleport the mouse then you should get enough lag between the mouse moving and clicking to get some randomness in.

----------


## Planetdune

Don't want to read 73 pages and years of text... has anyone ever been banned for this bot specifically?

----------


## Torpedoes

> Don't want to read 73 pages and years of text... has anyone ever been banned for this bot specifically?


I personally haven't seen or heard of automated bans for this product yet. I did, however, hear of people getting banned for botting 24/7 and player reports, but not since the early WoD days.

----------


## TaRdIs2004

Any chance that background mode can be slowed down during the looting process so items actually loot? If there's more than a single object it will cast again before everything appears in the loot window and everything is lost.

I tried tossing 

```
/run for flt = GetNumLootItems(), 1 do LootSlot(flt) end;
```

 into the macro I have for equipping m fishing pole and casting fishing, but it only increased the chance to about 50%. The loot script does work better with Background Mode on than off.

----------


## sharkyx1x

any ETA on update for this? Thanks in advance

----------


## dedren

There was another update to WoW, so this is broken again.

----------


## x97dbones

I love this mod.. If it can get fixed for the new update that would be awesome!!! Thanks for what you do!

----------


## Torpedoes

Updated for patch 7.2.5.24461. Please report any problems here.

----------


## Tuskinator

> Updated for patch 7.2.5.24461. Please report any problems here.


"Unsuppported Game Version"?
EDIT: Yup, 2 minutes after I post my game starts an update. 

All set. I think.

----------


## x97dbones

Works like a charm.. This bot is so great! After using other clanky ones and then this one.. I am very spoiled.. Thanks again for the fix!

----------


## siweia

It seems like not working at all at Windows10?

----------


## Kungfucow

First of all thank you for an amazing bot! For whatever reason I have tried several different versions of this bot, all addons turned off except bagon and easyloot. It fishes perfectly for about an hour-1hr and a half. Then it just stops randomly, goes afk and eventually disconnects from server. I've tried in both windowed and full screen modes. Windows 8 64 bit.

----------


## Pandaffi

> It seems like not working at all at Windows10?


I will download ant try tonight on my windows 8 and windows 10 machine and see if they both work.

----------


## thetrueman2

I also cannot get this working on W10/x64 regardless of what I try. It worked incredibly well in the past so I'd love to use this again. Many thanks in advance!

----------


## Pandaffi

I have recently downloaded this application, I have set my key bindings 
Cast Rod: 1
Interact: `
Specails 1-4: not bound

I have placed my fishing button from professions tab on the number 1 spot in my action bar. When i start fishing and focus screen the application does nothing. If i manually cast the first cast the application will loot when a fish is on but will not recast. Am i doing something wrong?

----------


## choopakatoo

Having issues with the fish landing into my bag, it's like i'm recasting too quick and just losing my fish.  :Frown:

----------


## Pandaffi

> Having issues with the fish landing into my bag, it's like i'm recasting too quick and just losing my fish.


agreed, i finally got the application to run, but it loots to fast to collect the fish. Is there a way to implement a setting that allows the user to select a delay from when fish bites to when application moves mouse to bobber?

----------


## Torpedoes

> agreed, i finally got the application to run, but it loots to fast to collect the fish. Is there a way to implement a setting that allows the user to select a delay from when fish bites to when application moves mouse to bobber?


I think I finally figured out what the issue is because I ran into it myself on Darkmoon Isle... The fishing bot component of Wild-Catch is a bit crappy, it was written to be "reactive" (like a rotation bot would be) so it doesn't keep any internal state. It's glued together by a bunch of sleep functions after every action but because the loot window doesn't register right away, the bot just finishes the sleep cycle and assumes the loot has been collected. It works fine when there's some lag and the loot window registers within the sleep cycle, but not if it doesn't. I was hoping to do a rewrite of that function with a proper state management system but I think for now, it'll be easier to just add some hack. I'll look into it.

----------


## Pandaffi

> I think I finally figured out what the issue is because I ran into it myself on Darkmoon Isle... The fishing bot component of Wild-Catch is a bit crappy, it was written to be "reactive" (like a rotation bot would be) so it doesn't keep any internal state. It's glued together by a bunch of sleep functions after every action but because the loot window doesn't register right away, the bot just finishes the sleep cycle and assumes the loot has been collected. It works fine when there's some lag and the loot window registers within the sleep cycle, but not if it doesn't. I was hoping to do a rewrite of that function with a proper state management system but I think for now, it'll be easier to just add some hack. I'll look into it.


Sounds good, I noticed it as well on dark Moon island. What is meant by "it'll be easier to just add some hack"?

----------


## choopakatoo

> I think I finally figured out what the issue is because I ran into it myself on Darkmoon Isle... The fishing bot component of Wild-Catch is a bit crappy, it was written to be "reactive" (like a rotation bot would be) so it doesn't keep any internal state. It's glued together by a bunch of sleep functions after every action but because the loot window doesn't register right away, the bot just finishes the sleep cycle and assumes the loot has been collected. It works fine when there's some lag and the loot window registers within the sleep cycle, but not if it doesn't. I was hoping to do a rewrite of that function with a proper state management system but I think for now, it'll be easier to just add some hack. I'll look into it.



That was exactly where I was fishing!!! I normally only use the bot when I'm out at DMF I can walk away and do other crap, and then have all my darkmoon daggermaws when i return.


Thanks for your work on this, it is appreciated!!  :Smile:

----------


## Torpedoes

> What is meant by "it'll be easier to just add some hack"?


It just means I'll put in some quick logic to resolve the issue rather than rewrite a large portion of it.

----------


## sharkyx1x

> The current hotkey is F12.


would love a way to change this. i use this for fishing pools and its nice to be able to start/stop the fisher on the fly. F12 is in an awkward place on the keyboard to hit it quickly

----------


## Torpedoes

> would love a way to change this. i use this for fishing pools and its nice to be able to start/stop the fisher on the fly. F12 is in an awkward place on the keyboard to hit it quickly


Not currently but I'll look into it

----------


## Pandaffi

Just want to update and say that whatever was done to the application, if anything was enough to get it working for me. I do find it loots a little too fast still, but it is manageable. Just a quick question, hopefully its ok to post it here. How are people using this amazing application? what are you fishing for? and for how long?

I used this application to farm the darkmoon fish to get the pets and mount.

----------


## choopakatoo

> Just want to update and say that whatever was done to the application, if anything was enough to get it working for me. I do find it loots a little too fast still, but it is manageable. Just a quick question, hopefully its ok to post it here. How are people using this amazing application? what are you fishing for? and for how long?
> 
> I used this application to farm the darkmoon fish to get the pets and mount.



I used it to level my fishing artifact pole thing. Fished right in the druid start up area and set some macros to use the arcane lure every 10 minutes, and one of the fishing lures i got from that every 13 minutes. Every 1 minute i had it 'using' the fish that gave the xp points. Worked out pretty great, and had a ton of fish to sell. 

After that was all said and done, I just use it around DMF time... I've used it for anywhere from 6-24 hours at a time.

----------


## Oxlotus

I would like to mention that the bot works with Crate of Bobbers: Can of Worms, Crate of Bobbers: Wooden Pepe, and Crate of Bobbers: Tugboat. It does not work with Crate of Bobbers: Cat Head. The Crate of Bobbers: Murloc Head and Crate of Bobbers: Squeaky Duck remain untested.

----------


## Torpedoes

> I would like to mention that the bot works with Crate of Bobbers: Can of Worms, Crate of Bobbers: Wooden Pepe, and Crate of Bobbers: Tugboat. It does not work with Crate of Bobbers: Cat Head. The Crate of Bobbers: Murloc Head and Crate of Bobbers: Squeaky Duck remain untested.


Yep, I can actually hotfix those in, I just don't have the Display ID's for those objects. Private server doesn't seem to work properly and I haven't been able to acquire the items in game yet.

----------


## anonymity

Currently trying to use this bot and for some reason it's not looting, with either auto loot turned on or off. I've got my interact with mouseover key set to ~ which is what I've always used previously.

----------


## DasAoD

Works like a charm.
Thank you for this programm.

The only thing that will be not saved, is the "Disable anti-afk jumping".

Are these two entries of "AntiAFK" in the config-file right?



System:
Windows 10 64 Bit

----------


## Torpedoes

> The only thing that will be not saved, is the "Disable anti-afk jumping".


So I just looked at the source code...



Thanks for pointing this out, I'll get it fixed  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## DasAoD

Thanks for the work.  :Smile:

----------


## huilongpao

Hi.

Any fix for looting?

Can't get loot while auto-loot is enabled. WoW x64, patch 7.2.5.*.

----------


## Draugur

Would it be possible to get more special bindings? It would be awesome  :Smile:

----------


## Spyke91

Hello guys!  :Smile: 

I'm playing original wow for a year now and I'm planning to level up my fishing + cooking. I was playing on private servers before for almost 8 years and they always allowed the usage of fishing bots. Anyway I'm really curious 'cause Blizzard doesn't allow us to use them. How safe is this tool? Can I use it perfectly safe? I do not want to get banned since I already have too much work and time in my character, but I also don't have the patience to click on the bouble when it pops. :P So how safe is this?  :Smile: 

Thank you for your further reply!

Best regards,
Spyke

----------


## Pandaffi

> Hello guys! 
> 
> I'm playing original wow for a year now and I'm planning to level up my fishing + cooking. I was playing on private servers before for almost 8 years and they always allowed the usage of fishing bots. Anyway I'm really curious 'cause Blizzard doesn't allow us to use them. How safe is this tool? Can I use it perfectly safe? I do not want to get banned since I already have too much work and time in my character, but I also don't have the patience to click on the bouble when it pops. :P So how safe is this? 
> 
> Thank you for your further reply!
> 
> Best regards,
> Spyke


Anything that breaks blizzards terms of service have the chance to get you banned, any botter will tell you to NEVER bot on an account you are afraid to lose. Its a relatively safe bot as long as you are smart about it, Don't fish 24/7 as you are likely to get reported by players. Dont use the background mode as its a higher risk of being detected. Long story short, if you are smart about it you are unlikely to get banned, but unlikely does not give you 100% chance of not being banned, there is always that risk. Based on your statement " i do not want to get banned since i already have too much work and time in my character" I would suggest you DO NOT use any application or exploit that breaks their terms. Good luck.

----------


## Pandaffi

Now for my question, Is there a chance that you would make the Enable Background Mode option and tick box rather than a button? I honestly dont know if lit up button means enabled or dark button means enabled. The button doesn't change to Enable Background Mode/Disable Background Mode when clicked, it just changes colors. I would like to see a check box so you know exactly when its enabled, or have it say disable or enable background mode respectively. Thanks for your hard work.

----------


## Torpedoes

> Now for my question, Is there a chance that you would make the Enable Background Mode option and tick box rather than a button? I honestly dont know if lit up button means enabled or dark button means enabled. The button doesn't change to Enable Background Mode/Disable Background Mode when clicked, it just changes colors. I would like to see a check box so you know exactly when its enabled, or have it say disable or enable background mode respectively. Thanks for your hard work.


Thanks for your feedback, I'll look into it. In the meantime, please be aware that background mode is always disabled when you launch the application.

----------


## Torpedoes

Double Reply.

----------


## Pandaffi

sorry to post again, but lately i have found the application to be up and down, one day it casts and loots fine the next it casts but loots/recasts too fast to loot the fish. Today it loots and recasts so fast that it only successfully loots 1 fish out of every 20-30 casts. Any way on user side to increase the delay between looting and re casting?

----------


## choopakatoo

Still have the looting problem myself

It's touch and go in places... I can fish at Margoss and it works fine, I can fish in the Druid Sanctuary and it works... I fish most anywhere else and it doesn't loot

----------


## sharkyx1x

Biggest issue i still have with this is it randomly stopping. I cant count how many times my dude will stop fishing after like 50-60 cast and just /afk out.

----------


## zamb

No loot, every time catch again use lure and loot are lost. Fix pending or can edit config file to solve?

----------


## dnw361988

I used this tonight just fine in wailing caverns, successfully leveled from 100-800 and it looted everything just fine, then went to dalaran to try to start the rare fish/margoss stuff and it now recasts too fast, no loot, completely broken... as other user said i suppose the minimal lag i had in WC was just enough to allow it to loot in time... but now in dal it's no lag and thus missing all loot... i hope it's fixed soon i wanna get that artifact >.>

----------


## dnw361988

soo... been a few days... any fixes coming soon? really appreciate it thanks

----------


## Torpedoes

> soo... been a few days... any fixes coming soon? really appreciate it thanks


Apologies for the delay. I've actually just been really busy and just not keeping up. But believe it or not, I'm spending that time working on other wow-related research projects. Hoping it'll actually pay off in the future :-P

----------


## choopakatoo

Unsupported Game Version, 8/4/17

----------


## sharkyx1x

> Unsupported Game Version, 8/4/17


This, i didn't even see any type of update to wow

----------


## Lordbink

> This, i didn't even see any type of update to wow


There was a minor update to "hotfix" some issues, I suggest that you dont try to run anything until a workaround is given. Just be safe!

(Sorry if my Englisch is bad)

----------


## Torpedoes

Updated for patch 7.2.5.24742. Please report any problems here.

----------


## darrenreesor

06/08/2017 still says unsupported game version

AMAZING program!!!

game version says 7.2.5 (24461)

----------


## Torpedoes

> 06/08/2017 still says unsupported game version
> 
> AMAZING program!!!
> 
> game version says 7.2.5 (24461)


The current live US/EU version is 7.2.5.24742.

----------


## BW88

I have been using this previously and has worked great, however in the last week the bot will only cast but my mouse no longer moves to click and loot. Anyone have any idea what could have caused it to stop interacting with my house? Anyone else had this issue?

----------


## Wundemar

> I have been using this previously and has worked great, however in the last week the bot will only cast but my mouse no longer moves to click and loot. Anyone have any idea what could have caused it to stop interacting with my house? Anyone else had this issue?


I confirm. The latest version has such a problem.

----------


## TommyT

> I have been using this previously and has worked great, however in the last week the bot will only cast but my mouse no longer moves to click and loot. Anyone have any idea what could have caused it to stop interacting with my house? Anyone else had this issue?


Same issue for me also

----------


## Oxlotus

> I have been using this previously and has worked great, however in the last week the bot will only cast but my mouse no longer moves to click and loot. Anyone have any idea what could have caused it to stop interacting with my house? Anyone else had this issue?


My "version" of the application works as intended. I use SHIFT + 1 as the keybind for casting my fishing pole. I believe I use ` for interacting on mouseover. The app works fine with both Background Mode enabled and disabled.

Could you provide your keys and exactly what you are doing so someone can replicate?

----------


## DasAoD

> The current live US/EU version is 7.2.5.24742.


Sorry. The current EU live version is 7.2.5 (24461)  :Frown: 


And i have "Unsupported Game Version" too.

----------


## TommyT

> My "version" of the application works as intended. I use SHIFT + 1 as the keybind for casting my fishing pole. I believe I use ` for interacting on mouseover. The app works fine with both Background Mode enabled and disabled.
> 
> Could you provide your keys and exactly what you are doing so someone can replicate?


i switched to shift 1 for cast and [ for interact with mouseover and it works now

----------


## LimitteR

> Biggest issue i still have with this is it randomly stopping. I cant count how many times my dude will stop fishing after like 50-60 cast and just /afk out.


Same. But I tested with disabled background mode only. Bot just stops doing anything while it's still enabled (I mean "Stop fishing" button still here and the time is ticking).

Now testing in background mode. If you have a problem when bot is casting fishing only without any reaction to a bobber pulse, just make sure bot caught a first fish BEFORE you tabbed from the WoW window.

PS: Just stopped after 122 casts (27 minutes) in a background mode.

----------


## Torpedoes

> Same. But I tested with disabled background mode only. Bot just stops doing anything while it's still enabled (I mean "Stop fishing" button still here and the time is ticking).
> 
> Now testing in background mode. If you have a problem when bot is casting fishing only without any reaction to a bobber pulse, just make sure bot caught a first fish BEFORE you tabbed from the WoW window.
> 
> PS: Just stopped after 122 casts (27 minutes) in a background mode.


I'm just waiting to see what happens with 7.3. At the very least I'll have to modify some code, I'll give another attempt at fixing looting then.

----------


## nba1990

Hey , sorry for this generic question but have many people been banned by this? Does this get hit by banwaves? i know theres always a chance but if i do it smartly can i pull it off?

----------


## Torpedoes

> Hey , sorry for this generic question but have many people been banned by this? Does this get hit by banwaves? i know theres always a chance but if i do it smartly can i pull it off?


I haven't personally seen automated bans for this yet. Only the odd ban or two for people fishing 24/7.

----------


## JuBe

> sorry to post again, but lately i have found the application to be up and down, one day it casts and loots fine the next it casts but loots/recasts too fast to loot the fish. Today it loots and recasts so fast that it only successfully loots 1 fish out of every 20-30 casts. Any way on user side to increase the delay between looting and re casting?


...same :/

edit: works again after restarting the game...maybe addon issues

----------


## DasAoD

> Sorry. The current EU live version is 7.2.5 (24461) 
> 
> 
> And i have "Unsupported Game Version" too.


Oh my god. Sorry my fault.
Game was not actualized.
Now it works again.

Btw. my keybinds are:
. for cast rod
- for interact

----------


## sharkyx1x

I have posted this issue in the past with no reply but unfortunately it still continues. The bot will randomly just flat out stop fishing, my character with /afk out of the game. Some times it works for hours on end, other after 34-40 minutes. This has been going on for months for me since i came back to using it. I was having the issue on my main computer so moved everything to a dedicated machine. The new machine does nothing else on but run WoW and the Bot. There are no addons except for easyloot to delete lures. This machine uses a hardlined net connection. The PC has a 100% fresh, clean windows install on it and nothing else. At this point i feel like i have narrowed down or excluded everything on my side.

----------


## choopakatoo

It's back to not looting in all zones, not just DMF zone. I usually fish in the druid area it's nice and quiet no one pesters me, and now it's recasting wayyy to quick again, giving no chance to loot.. Anyone got a way around this yet?  :Frown:  Makes me a sad panda

----------


## SpeedySaky

ok

for those having problems with bot that stops after some time i found a way to stop it

open the config file and change afk settings

mine are like this

{
"AntiAFK": true,
"AntiAFK ": 1000,
"Biteout": false,
"BiteoutTime": 100,
"CastRodKey": 48,
"CastRodShift": true,
"CloseGame": false,
"FullBags": false,
"HumanMode": false,
"InteractKey": 96,
"InteractShift": false,
"Special1Key": 0,
"Special1Shift": false,
"Special1Time": 5,
"Special2Key": 0,
"Special2Shift": false,
"Special2Time": 5,
"Special3Key": 0,
"Special3Shift": false,
"Special3Time": 5,
"Special4Key": 0,
"Special4Shift": false,
"Special4Time": 5,
"Teleport": false,
"Timeout": false,
"TimeoutTime": 120
}

----------


## Pandaffi

> ok
> 
> for those having problems with bot that stops after some time i found a way to stop it
> 
> open the config file and change afk settings
> 
> mine are like this
> 
> {
> ...


anyone test this yet? i havnt had a chance but am curious if it works

----------


## SpeedySaky

working for me,left it online for whole night

----------


## x97dbones

> It's back to not looting in all zones, not just DMF zone. I usually fish in the druid area it's nice and quiet no one pesters me, and now it's recasting wayyy to quick again, giving no chance to loot.. Anyone got a way around this yet?  Makes me a sad panda


I have found that if I move zones it stops working and I either have to restart the game or at the very least reload ui... I also sometimes don't right click it and run as admin, but that's probably anecdotal since I have it set to always run as admin. I definitely have problems changing zones but a reload of everything fixes it for me every time.

----------


## owela

I love Wild Catch and it is no longer working on 7.3 patch. It says "Unsupported game version" any idea when the update will come?

----------


## Torpedoes

> I love Wild Catch and it is no longer working on 7.3 patch. It says "Unsupported game version" any idea when the update will come?


I'm not sure what I'll do with Wild-Catch and Sonar, given the new changes. I want to let the dust settle a bit rather than risk getting people banned.

----------


## sharkyx1x

> I'm not sure what I'll do with Wild-Catch and Sonar, given the new changes. I want to let the dust settle a bit rather than risk getting people banned.


That much changed in terms of fishing?

----------


## Torpedoes

> That much changed in terms of fishing?


It's more that I don't want people getting banned. Their EULA changed to suggest more rigerous scanning techniques.

----------


## Torpedoes

Due to the changes in 7.3 and other concerns, we've decided to take a break for the time being. Keep an eye out here for more updates soon™!

----------


## Stonerage

> It's more that I don't want people getting banned. Their EULA changed to suggest more rigerous scanning techniques.


This is somewhat confusing, isnt wild catch 100% memory read apart from the backround mode? They can't really do much about that unless someone uses the memory writing option. Shouldn't it all just be the same if you don't have memory writing turned on?

----------


## Torpedoes

> This is somewhat confusing, isnt wild catch 100% memory read apart from the backround mode? They can't really do much about that unless someone uses the memory writing option. Shouldn't it all just be the same if you don't have memory writing turned on?


I'll need to add special code to take care of trap pages and this is a bigger concern.

----------


## Firegone

These are very bad news and I am sad to read them :-( Especially with the new fishing mount... Wanted to start and then read this. I really hope you can bring it back!

----------


## Oxlotus

> These are very bad news and I am sad to read them :-( Especially with the new fishing mount... Wanted to start and then read this. I really hope you can bring it back!


The new mount (Pond Nettle) drops from pools in the Broken Isles and on Argus (supposedly). Wild Catch never fished explicitly out of pools for you. I presume that would take a bit more work, and it may even be a tradeoff for "safety."

I could be completely wrong, though.

----------


## Torpedoes

Hey everyone, with all the recent changes that happened in the game, and after a lot of consideration, I have decided to permanently seize all research and development on Blizzard-related products. I will be focusing, instead, on other projects. As much as this news saddens me, it’s the right decision to make and I’d rather give up my research than see people’s accounts getting banned. I’d like to thank each and every one of you for your support over these past four years and to wish you the very best.

----------

